# Sony HT-SS2000 .. brand new!!



## redlikefire02

no DVD (which is perfect since i have blu-ray and its so THIN!!) but check it out guys tell me what you think ...












Sony 5.1-Channel Home Theater System (HT-SS2000)


Great sound: Experience crisp, powerful sound through this 1000-watt (RMS) home theater system with two-way satellite speakers and passive subwoofer. Innovative Digital Signal Processing (DSP) and audio enhancement features improve the quality and impact of any audio input.


BRAVIA™ Theater Sync: With the "one-touch play" remote control feature you can easily manage select BRAVIA televisions and Sony HDMI audio and video components with a single remote. No more having to always switch inputs and channels to use the component you want.


HDMI™ connectivity: With three HDMI inputs you can connect a wide variety of HD media simultaneously and experience the very best in video resolution when using a source with 1080p output.


HDMI “Active Intelligence”: Full HDMI connectivity offers the convenience of a single connection, combined with Active Intelligence that automatically detects optimal video and audio signals from all connected components.


Digital Media Port (DMP): Integrate a wide variety of music with your home theater system. The Digital Media Port allows you to connect optional DMP accessories to play music from a PC, Bluetooth® devices, Network Walkman® music players or iPod® music players.


Digital cinema auto calibration: You can automatically configure this 5.1-channel system to create an optimum sound field. Just place the included microphone in your listening position. The system will adjust and optimize the sound taking into consideration the speaker placement, distance and delays.


Portable audio enhancer: Easily connect your portable player to the front-mounted audio and video connections, and then listen as Digital Signal Processing expands the quality of any device that is connected.


S-Master® digital amplifier: Hear high resolution sound quality, monitored noise reduction and accurate sound reproduction through the digital amp—it’s more efficient than traditional analog.


Digital decoding: Get the full impact of your movies and music with Dolby® Digital, Dolby® Pro Logic II and DTS® decoding. Whether you’re listening in stereo or surround sound, you’ll have the best sound possible.


Channel Power Rating

5.1 Channel

Sound Enhancer

Yes (Portable Audio Enhancer)

HDMI™ Connection Input(s)

Yes

Digital Cinema Auto Calibration

Yes

HDMI™ Active Intelligence

Yes

Dolby® Digital Decoding

Yes

Dolby® Pro Logic® II Decoding

Yes

dts®-ES Decoding

no

A/V Synch

Yes (Variable)

Digital Cinema Sound™ Technology

Yes

Digital Amplifier

Yes (S-Master® Digital Amplifier)

96k/24bit PCM

Yes

LPCM

2CH/5.1CH thru HDMI™

Audio Modes

13 (3 Movie, 4 Music, 5 A.F.D., 1 2ch)

Dolby® Pro Logic® Decoding

yes

dts® Decoding

Yes

Dolby® Digital EX Decoding

no

Audio Power Output

1000W (143w x 5 + 285w (1KHz, 10% THD))

Impedance

3 ohms

Timer Clock

yes

Analog Audio Input(s)

3 (Rear)

Coaxial Audio Digital Input(s)

1 (Rear)

Optical Audio Input(s)

2 (Rear)

HDMI™ Connection Input(s)-2

3 (Rear) up to 1080p

HDMI™ Connection Output(s)

1 (Rear) up to 1080p

Digital Media Port (Input)

1 (Rear)

Power Requirements

AC 120V, 60 Hz

Power Consumption (in Operation)

165W

Power Consumption (in Standby)

0.3W

Dimensions (Approx.)

16.9” x 2.6” x13.1" (430 x 66.5 x 333 mm)

Weight (Approx.)

7.9 lbs (3.6kg)

Digital Media Port (Input)-2

Yes3

Tuner Frequency Range

AM: 530-1,710 kHz, FM: 87.5-108.0 MHz

Station Preset(s)

30 AM, 30 FM

Tuner Type

AM, FM

Antenna Terminal (AM Loop)

Yes

Antenna Terminal (FM 75 Ohm)

Yes

Speaker Type

Enclosure- Bass Reflex

Speaker Unit

Magnetically Shielded

Speaker System

bass reflex

Speaker Dimensions

8cmX1, 4cm TWx1

Dimensions (Approx.)-2

3.5 x 5.9 x3.5" (80 x 150 x 88 mm)

Weight (Approx.)-2

1.1 lbs (0.5kg)

Speaker Type-2

Enclosure- Bass Reflex

Speaker System-2

bass reflex

Speaker Dimensions-2

5.7cmx1

Dimensions (Approx.)-3

9.8 x 3.3 x 3.5" (250 x 85 x 88mm)

Weight (Approx.)-3

1.5 lbs (0.7kg)

Speaker Type-3

Enclosure- Bass Reflex

Dimensions (Approx.)-4

3.1” x 5.9” x 3.5" (80x 150 x 88mm)

Weight (Approx.)-4

0.9 lbs (0.4kg)

Speaker Unit-2

Magnetically Shielded

Speaker Type-4

Enclosure- Bass Reflex

Dimensions (Approx.)-5

7.9 x 15.0 x 13.3 x" (200 x 382 x 337mm

Weight (Approx.)-5

9.9 lbs (4.5 kg)

Accessories Supplied

Remote (RM-AAU017)

Coaxial Cable (1)

Speaker Cable (3m x 3) (8m x 2)

©2007 Sony Electronics Inc. All rights reserved.

Reproduction in whole or in part without written permission is prohibited. Sony, BRAVIA, Digital Cinema Sound, Theatre Sync, and "like.no.other" are trademarks of Sony. Blu-ray Disc is a trademark. Dolby, Dolby Digital, ProLogic are registered trademarks of Dolby Laboratories. dts is a trademark of Digital Theater Systems, L.P. HDMI, the HMDI logo and High-Definition Multimedia Interface are trademarks or registered trademarks of HDMI Licensing LLC. All other trademarks are property of their respective owners.

Features and specifications are subject to change without notice. Non-metric weights and measures are approximate.




im getting it .. its the best for the cash hands down with the HDMI and 1000 watts rms at 140 per channel PLUS the decoding and the ipod hookup.


only thing that i see thats bad is the 10 percent loss at 8 ohms


----------



## HDTV Owner

I have been watching this product on Sonystyle and CircuitCity, waiting for it to be in-stock. Today I received my email from CircuitCity indicating that it was in-stock and available for shipping. I ordered it immediately. I will be connecting it to my Sony 46" XBR4 and my Blue-Ray disk.


----------



## PatrickC1026

10% THD is pretty bad though.


----------



## UCFKevin

The subwoofer's passive, too.


----------



## HDTV Owner

I received notice that my unit was shipped yesterday, so I will have to let you know how the system sounds next week. I will have to live with the 10% and the passive sub, but the important thing to me is to what degree the system sounds better than the XBR4's built in speakers (which are quite good).


----------



## redlikefire02

what do you guys mean by passive sub?


----------



## HDTV Owner

There are basically two kinds of subwoofers; Passive and Active. The passive variety gets the sound directly from the system amplifyer just like all the other speakers. The active or powered subwoofer has its own amplification. With regard to the Sony HT-SS 2000 it actually does not matter that it is passive as true 5.1 has a separate channel for the subwoofer. With this price of a system I think the supplied passive subwoofer should perform very well.


----------



## redlikefire02

for 379 at CC i dare you to find something that will beat it for even close to that price


----------



## Xing

No Dolby True HD support ?


----------



## Xing

Note the PDF manual indicates that the S300 BD Player is only Blu-ray Profile 1 compliant, not 1.1


----------



## ndd05

I've been keeping an eye on this system. Its specs are comparable to others in this price range, with the benefit of good hdmi connectivity - could be just what I need in a simple budget setup. The CC near me doesn't have one on display though, and I have yet to hear from anybody who has listened to it. Hoping to see some reviews soon.


----------



## ryis36

Xing, I am searching for a system in a box. I saw this one online and was pretty impressed by the price, being that you get a Blueray player. But, what Profile 1 and 1.1? What is the difference? What should I be looking for. I was not going to purchase a blueray player as of yet, should I avoid this one, get my home theater system, and then just get a blueray down the road? One more thing, in regards to the Bluray and the HDDVD players, I remember the VHS Beta days, and some of my friends parents being stuck with an expensive mistake. Does anyone have any insight as to which is going to be the standard? It seems companies like Netflix are doing all HD, while Blueray seems to be more in our face with their marketing. Any advice on this also?

Thanks


----------



## HDTV Owner

It will be a long time before we know if Blue-Ray or HD "win". Some suppliers have already begun to offer disk players that support both (i.e., Blue-Ray & HD). LG offers one, for example. The big difference between the old Betamax vs. VHS tape and the new Blue-Ray vs. HD is that with either player you can play your current non-HD, non-Blue-Ray DVDs and experience upconvert performance. In other words with either player your current library of DVDs is going to look better than they ever have. To achieve this benefit however you don't need to spend the big bucks on either HD player. You can by a newer "upcovert" DVD player for under $100.


The only reason I purchased a Blue-Ray disk player is because I had selected a Sony XBR4 HDTV and wanted to stay with Sony. That is the same reason I bout the amp/speaker system in this thread. I wanted to be able to see and hear everything my new HDTV was capable of producing and had no way to do that without a true 1080p source, ...thus the Blue-Ray disk.


----------



## HDTV Owner

For people considering an amp/speaker system right now, the profile 1 vs. 1.1 or for that mater profile 2, etc. should have little or no place in your criteria for making your selection. I think the Blue-Ray vs. HD issue "trumps" the profile iteration issue. If you, like me have a new HDTV with 1080p capability and want to see all it can do you will need to just go buy a Blue-Ray, an HD, or a new combination disk player and then go rent some movies. There is no one on earth that can tell you if Blue-Ray or HD will win out. We certainly could learn more over the up-coming holiday season. If you want to get a player and you want to spend/risk as little as possible then the HD disk will be the lowest cost. Be aware however that at least one video rental vendor (i.e., Blockbuster) rents only Blue-Ray. Each video can be rented for $5 for one-week. That is about 16% of the cost of buying the same video/movie. Unless you have money to burn, I think spending more on the player but less on the media may prove to be lower cost over time.


----------



## redlikefire02

for all those messages. I agree with everyone, although not a Sony fan compared to Samsung i do own JUST blu-ray. for those of us who want 1080p everything blu-ray as well as this system i have listed above will do it all. its extremely affordable and very much worth the price. i will be ordering mine in 2 weeks time.


and no it does not have Dolby TrueHD which only like seriously 2% of movies have anyways not to mention barely any receivers under 1200, if any. i think only the poineer and high end denon as well as (not too sure) the yamaha 2700. but those are out of my budget right now and i NEED the HDMI 3 to 1 passthru for all 3 of my HDMI electronics (360 elite, blu-ray, etc) then just 1 out to the tv or it would just be a waste. hence why this is by far my number one choice. all my sources have hdmi 1.3 also. HDTV owner seems to know what hes talking about lol


----------



## Xing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryis36* /forum/post/11575896
> 
> 
> Xing, I am searching for a system in a box. I saw this one online and was pretty impressed by the price, being that you get a Blueray player. But, what Profile 1 and 1.1? What is the difference? What should I be looking for. I was not going to purchase a blueray player as of yet, should I avoid this one, get my home theater system, and then just get a blueray down the road? One more thing, in regards to the Bluray and the HDDVD players, I remember the VHS Beta days, and some of my friends parents being stuck with an expensive mistake. Does anyone have any insight as to which is going to be the standard? It seems companies like Netflix are doing all HD, while Blueray seems to be more in our face with their marketing. Any advice on this also?
> 
> Thanks



For more info about Blu-ray profiles differences see here http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=868226


----------



## redlikefire02

THIS HTSS2000 does NOT include a blu-ray player ryis36 ... it just appears to look like one for matching purposes, purly cosmetic ...


----------



## teppitak

I just received my htss2000 yesterday and just hooked it up and played around with some settings. After some fiddling and auto calibration, I was watching Taladega Night.


Here's my problem. My wife and I both were hearing some high pitch noise that seem unusual. This occured during BD playback as well as over cable programs. I'm not sure how to describe it but here goes:

Imagine someone saying a word that ends with the "s" sound. That sound seems to get exaggerated to a minor "whistle" noise.


I'm not sure I did my auto calibration correctly since my wife was on the computer and it had a little gaming noise during my calibration.


I reset all settings but I'm not sure if it went away or if I became paranoid and think it's still there.


Aside from that, everything else sounds great to me.


Can any expert let me know if it's something I've done incorrectly with the calibration or if my system could have some problem? Or could it be that i'm getting some interference in the speaker wires since I have it running all over the room. Also, initially I did have part of the wires wound up the way it was package in order to be "less messy".


I'm hoping it's just bad installation on my part. I'd hate to have to take it back.


----------



## HDTV Owner

My system which was ordered the first day of non-pre-orders was "commited" for delivery yesterday by FedEx. Their tracking service continued to indicate it was "estimated" for delivery yesterday, but by 6:30 p.m. I called and found it to be delayed due to weather. I now see that it has indeed reached its FedEx destination so it will be delivered some time today. I will set-up and see if I get any strange sounds (other than those expected within the BD I will watch).


I have not as yet finished my in-wall rear speaker wiring, but I will set things up with the wires running across the floor just to do the test.


My suggestion for Teppitak is to hold on for today; and have someone that didn't hear things yesterday come hear the system. Without telling them of the sound you heard, see if they hear the same thing. Play the same BD you used when you heard it. If they don't at first indicate anything but hearing great sound, promt them about the S-sounding hiss and see if they then pick it up.


----------



## SLUDGE

I wish it had some Optical Inputs. Especially for my xbox 360 (non-elite).


----------



## redlikefire02

i agree sludge but you cant win em all. lol. im looking forward to HDTV OWNER'S review on this.


** EDIT *** update!! -- it DOES in fact have optical. got more info from sonystyle.com, updating first post.


----------



## SLUDGE

2 optical inputs. Great.



I looked at the pdf manual and saw that you have to use the supplied speakers. They come with special plugs (looks like phone jacks) not the typical wire to post method.


Possible deal breaker:


I was hoping to add a powered sub. But the receiver does not have a powered sub out connection. It looks like you can only use the supplied speakers. Unless you cut and splice wires to use other speakers?


Well, we will have to hear this to determine if the speakers are good enough or not. Theres nothing like the thump of a good powered sub.


----------



## HDTV Owner

I did receive my Sony SS-2000 yesterday from FedEx, and only one-day late. The topic about the speaker wire and conectors is interesting in that my first impression was that the wire was way too small of a gage and the connectors were custom. I am going to have to cut and splice because I will be using 16 gage zip-cord in the walls and in the attic for the rear speakers. I plan to use Radio Shack's 24K gold wall plates to tie in the Sony supplied speaker wires at both ends. We will soon see if this impacts the sound.


The speakers are small but look very good. The passive-sub is relatively large and should produce a decent bass. I purchased some very nice speaker stands for the rear speakers rather than attach them to the wall due to my specific room configuration.


The receiver is the best surprise thus far in that it is very low-profile and a great match to my Blue-Ray disk.


I will post the results of my all HDMI connection this afternoon.


----------



## SLUDGE

HDTV Owner


Please let us know how its sounds. I really like the receiver and would like to purchase this. The speaker set up seems to be a problem. Like you mentioned if you want to run the wires in a wall. Are the connectors something that is unique or can they be purchased and added to better gauge wire? Does the sub woofer have any kick to it?


I want this but will wait for your review.


----------



## alexand3r

I had Best Buy order one for me and price match Circuit City. They had a really hard time locating it in their system because they don't even have it on their website yet. But, I wanted to get it from them because I had some Reward Zone dollars from my TV purchase. Anyhow, I'm hooking it up tonight and I'll let you guys know what I think. I'm looking forward to what HDTV Owner has to say about it too...


----------



## HDTV Owner

Well I am a day late at finishing my Sony HT-SS 2000 setup and reporting my findings on this site. It is now 11:00 p.m. and I have just finished watching Pirates of the Caribbean on my Blue-Ray disk player.


I have to say that my biggest delay had to do with fishing zip-cord through the wall vs. setting up the SS 2000. One day later and about $35 bucks shorter due to a wire fish pole purchase at Home Depot, I now have hidden wires for my two rear speakers.


In any case the SS-2000 works very well indeed. However it was no thanks to the multiple HDMI ports, or the Auto Calibration. At first I connected everything including my Time-Warner (Scientific Atlanta) 8300 HD DVR via HDMI cables. All components were connected via the SS 2000 Receiver. The result was no sound from the TV/Cable programming and the Blue-Ray failed to play the movie. The display on the Blue-Ray just said; "BD ROM" and the TV Screen was stuck on "Loading".


I then disconnected all of the HDMI cables and started over. I connected the Time Warner HD DVR box to the HDTV via the Component Cables. I connected the Blue-Ray directly to the HDTV via an HDMI cable. I connected the HDTV to the SS-2000 Receiver/Speakers via only a Digital Audio cable.


I then played the same Blue-Ray movie (i.e., Pirates...) with no problem at all. I was not pleased with the sound at first in that, I was only hearing the front Right, front Left and Subwoofer. I thought through my wiring and couldn't see why I wasn't hearing the Dolby 5.1 via all six speakers. I depressed the 'Movie' key on the SS 2000 remote and all of sudden I had sound from all speakers.


The speakers I had Auto Calibrated with the Mic included in the package. The trouble is that process appears to set all speakers at equal volume so the back speakers were way too lould and the front and center speakers too soft. I went to manual calibration was not too user friendly. As you go throught the process the display tells you that you are setting the Front Balance, then The Sur Left, then the Sur Right and so on. The trouble is, every time you are trying to set the volume it resets all speakers to the same volume. You have to instead set each speaker to a + or - value. This works great and I was finally happy with my SS 2000.


All in all the SS 2000 is a good product at a reasonable price. It is not a GREAT product, that would cost a lot more. I have no idea why all the direct HDMI cables didn't work for me. I was particularly worried about the Blue-Ray issue. Now that I am hooked up in a more traditional way, with only my Blue-Ray disk player connected to the HDTV via HDMI everything works great.


I may study the manuals a lot more and try the HDMI connections again at a latter date, but for now I am just going to enjoy the movies and the sound.


Let me know if you have suggestions or have specific questions.


----------



## HDTV Owner

I forgot to comment on the speaker wire and those little dumb color coded connectors. The speaker wire looks to be about 20 gage, vs. the 16 gage that I thought should be used. The connectors work fine, but if you ever pulled a wire out of one, I don't know how you would fix it. I think you would have to order another cable with the connector from Sony.


The Rear Surrond Speaker wires certainly were not long enough to run up and down the walls and through the attic, nore did I expect them to be. I actually cut about six feet off with the special connectors attached and then attached that to a Radio Shack wall plate. Then behind the wall plate I ran 16 gage zip-cord up the wall, across the attic and down the rear wall. That was connected to another Radio Shack wall plate. Then I took the remainder of the supplied cable and connected that to the SS 2000 rear surround speakers.


The speakers all sound great including the passive subwoofer.


----------



## redlikefire02

its 3 in 1 out the tv is the out. i have no idea why your HDMI did not work... maybe a button or function on the remote .. did you read teh manual?


----------



## DanzelKun

I also just got these guys all set up... Very satisfied so far... I had no problems with HDMI so far... I'm running my TimerWarner box through the receiver and out to my Sony KDL-40V3000 TV (plan on adding a ps3/elite to the mix, also don't want to commit to a HD disc format yet either...







) .



The only thing bothering me, that I haven't had enough time to investigate yet -- I did the auto calibration and it sounded terrible... the sound became far less "full" and it sounded like I was listening to an FM radio broadcast from crappy radio speakers. Sounded like most of the sound was coming from the center channel but it was just way off. Anyone else experience something similar?


----------



## HDTV Owner

I did the Auto Calibration and while the process sounded interesting as it was proceeding, given all of the beep tones and so forth, I was not impressed with the resulting sound. In my situation all of the speakers ended up having the same volume making the rear surrounds sound way to heavy.


I proceeded to do a manual balancing and was very happy with the resulting sound.


As for my HDMI problems, I could have a defective Time-Warner HD DVR box, or I could have a bad HDMI cable. I have on cable from Monster that was three times more costly than the other two and it was the shortest at only 4 ft.


I think I will keep the component cables connected between the cable box and the HDTV and also add the HDMI cable and see if the system will automatically select the best connection available.


With regard to reading the manuals, I have gone through all of them, but that is saying a lot, as that includes the Sony 46XBR4, the Sony Blue-Ray, the Sony SS-2000 and the Time Warner/Scientific Atlanta 8300 HD DVR. All of these manuals have opposing views as to connecting these specific components together. I was going by the SS-2000 configuration recomendations so that I could try the Bravia Home Theater Synch feature that would have allowed me to 'program' the remote to not only turn on/off the correct components by 'one-touch', but also select my preferred settings for each combination of components given a specific task.


----------



## HDTV Owner

I just watched BlackHack Down (non-Blue-Ray) with my Blue-Ray Player and my new SS 2000 AV Receiver. Wow, the sound was excellent! I also learned the I may be able to solve my HDMI cable issues, via setting a parameter in my Time Warner Scientific Atlanta, 8300 HD DVR. I found others with the same issue, and it isn't related directly to the SS 2000.


I highly recommend the HT-SS 2000 for the money; it is packaged beautifullly and once you learn how each attached component can have its own setup issues, you begin to appreciate that the complexity is not due to the HT-SS 2000.


I moved my front speakers right next to each side of my 46XBR4 and like the sound better than when I had them possitioned about 3 feet away from the HDTV on each side.


----------



## redlikefire02

funny thing you mentioned black hawk down i just got that on BD the other day and watched it last night .. soo much better in BD. cant wait to hear it on my SS2000 next week


----------



## nthsidenike21

HDTV Owner, earlier in this thread you mentioned how you purchased the ht-ss2000 from Circuit City. Well when surfing the internet for information I happened to notice that the picture for this model on Circuit's site didn't have the sleek blue finish to match Sony's Blu-ray disk players. As a matter of fact their site was the only one that didn't even mention the finish. So to wrap this up, does the ss2000 you purchased online from Circuit City have an all black finish or the matching blue one? Thanks in advance.

Oh and how is the remote? I have an XBR2 and the remote for that is bulky and well, inconvenient. Is the SS2000 the same way?

Also do you feel that the system gets loud enough, or that it would blow the speakers if you really wanted to blast it?


----------



## redlikefire02

i was wondering the same and just forgot to ask .. POST PICS!!!


----------



## alexand3r

I set mine up on Friday and I've noticed the same thing that someone else had earlier in these posts. I find that "s" sounds are ear peircing. I even turned the treble to the -100 value and it's still the same way; I think it may be the tiny satellites they give you for the fronts. Does anyone else have this issue? Other than that I'd say that this is a decent player and it looks nice. The 3 HDMI inputs with 1080p pass-through are awesome and it gets decently loud, but it is definitely not a "powerhouse" system. BTW, mine is black and the remote is just a bit smaller and slimmer than my XBR2 remote.


----------



## HDTV Owner

Today as I was listening to my system, I was thinking back to the Post about the Sss Sound or Whistle. I can hear something like that as well. I agree that it may be the small size or the plastic make up of the front speakers. I read my Owners Manual again and found that the remote's type of sound keys (i.e., Movie, Music, etc.) can be pressed multiple times and the system cycles through various settings. I was watching a concert DVD and as such depressed the Music key three times, selecting 'Concert'. That enriched the sound significantly. When I use the TV Speakers as a supliment to the Front-End sound it really reduces the Sss Sound or Whistle.


----------



## redlikefire02

hdtv and any others .. can we see pics? i was wondering about CC's version being black vs. sony styles pics that seem to be blue


----------



## alexand3r

I actually ordered mine from Best Buy and it is black. I think I'm going to try hooking up a set of larger Onkyo speakers I have to the fronts and see if the "Sssss" goes away, I'll let you know. If all else fails I may hook up some adjustable crossovers...


----------



## HDTV Owner

I will try to attach two photos. I had to reduce the photo size and quality to be able to post it on this web site, so don't expect too much. I believe ALL HT-SS 2000 AV Receivers are Black and Blue. You will note from one of my attached photos that it can look all black. The other photo however, shows the HT-SS 2000 next to the BDP-S300 and you can see that they are both the same colors (i.e., Black on Top and Blue on the Bottom). I had to take about ten photos before I could come up with one that showed the Blue.


PLEASE NOTE THAT I HAVE FURNITURE SLIDES UNDER THE AV RECEIVER AND THE BD PLAYER SO THAT WHEN THE DOORS TO THE CABINET ARE CLOSED THE REMOTE CONTROL STILL WORKS!


----------



## nthsidenike21

Thank you HDTV Owner for posting those pictures and letting us know how you feel about the SS2000. You've been extremely helpful, especially given the fact that no major retailer seems to carry this unit in stores yet. Gotta love the AVS Forum!


----------



## agentq232

So I should be able to plug my Time Warner HD Cable Box (Explorer 8300) and my DVD Player into the receiver via HDMI and it will decode the 5.1 audio signals and output them, right?


----------



## HDTV Owner

This system does a great job with Dolby Digital 5.1 Audio decoding. It does not have the Tru Dolby HD capability, but there is not that much out there that offers that at this price. I was not and am not worried about Tru Dolby HD at this time ...maybe in the future I will feel otherwise.


----------



## alexand3r

I changed my speakers over to a pair of larger Onkyo's that I have had for a while and the crazy "Ssss" sound is still there and getting more annoying everyday. But there is good news! Have you seen the new HT-SF2000 on Sony's website yet? I think I'm going to make an exchange when it comes available to purchase...


----------



## redlikefire02

i already have a post up about it lol


----------



## HDTV Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alexand3r* /forum/post/11655754
> 
> 
> I changed my speakers over to a pair of larger Onkyo's that I have had for a while and the crazy "Ssss" sound is still there and getting more annoying everyday. But there is good news! Have you seen the new HT-SF2000 on Sony's website yet? I think I'm going to make an exchange when it comes available to purchase...



I know you said you had modified some settings, with regard to various speakers, but did you reset the "2-Tone" FR and FL Treble and Bass settings? I no longer have any sound that I could consider a Sssss or a Whistle. You can raise the Bass level to a max of +10 vs. setting the Treble to a min of -10. This could reduce if not eliminate the sounds that you are hearing but don't want.


----------



## HDTV Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DanzelKun* /forum/post/11629057
> 
> 
> The only thing bothering me, that I haven't had enough time to investigate yet -- I did the auto calibration and it sounded terrible... the sound became far less "full" and it sounded like I was listening to an FM radio broadcast from crappy radio speakers. Sounded like most of the sound was coming from the center channel but it was just way off. Anyone else experience something similar?



I have now gone completely manual on the speaker settings. I even measured the distance from each speaker to the primary listening point and then set the distance for each of the speakers. I was surprised to see however that the Auto Cal did come very close to setting the correct distances, but two of them were off by several feet.


I have found that the system can sound much richer with the manual vs. automatic calibration.


----------



## l337hxr

has anyone tried to cut the wires in order to extend the wires? i noticed they used their special proprietary connector which is good and bad in a way. makes n00bs lives easier.


----------



## l337hxr

also, so this system like the SF2000 will also do HDMI sound processing? so it will take in HDMI audio/video...grab the audio and feed out the video and audio to the tv?


so no need to use a toslink cable to get sound?


----------



## HDTV Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *l337hxr* /forum/post/11664246
> 
> 
> has anyone tried to cut the wires in order to extend the wires? i noticed they used their special proprietary connector which is good and bad in a way. makes n00bs lives easier.



I wanted my rear surround speaker wire to run behind the walls and up through the attic; thus I cut the two speaker wires about 6 ft. from the proprietary connectors. I connected the shorter wires to a Radio Shack 24 KT. Gold +/- 4 connector wall plate and then used Radio Shack standard 16 gage speaker wire to run up the wall, across the attic and down the other walls. At the surround Left and Right rear speaker I used a two connector (i.e., + and -) to connect back to the remaining Sony supplied speaker wire. Everything works very well.


Also... HDMI connections work great and did pick up both video and sound (as long as you set your HD Set-Top-Box settings to HDMI)


----------



## alexand3r

Yeah, I tried adjusting the bass up to +100 and the treble down to -100 and it's still there when I turn the volume above 22, it's especially annoying around 30 and above. I'm not sure what's going on with it, but I think I may just build my own system using the Sony STR-DG710 receiver as a basis for it.


----------



## redlikefire02

i mean for $386 i just dont see it being beaten .. i can deal with the "ssssssss" a little lol


----------



## HDTV Owner

I can assure all that the Ssss or whistle can go away ...I just can't tell you which adjustment did it. I adjusted the distance of each speaker from the ideal listening location, and I adjusted the Ctr Speaker to about a +9. The Frt Bal is at "Balance", the SW is at about +3 and the Surround R & L are both at about -3. The 2-Tone adjustment is at "0" for the moment and the 6-Video (I think) is at AMP, not TV AMP. In my situation, I have three Bravia components so the Bravia Control is set such that my AV Receiver remote, my TV remote and my SA 8300 HD DVR remote all control the AV Receiver volume. When I use any remote it powers off the TV and the AV Receiver with just the Power button. To turn off the SA 8300 HD DVR, I either can use the CB button on the 8300 remote or I can depress the STB button on the TV remote. At any rate I don't hear any Sssss or whistle.


----------



## y2k02c5

HDTV Owner, Can you post pics of the speaker wire end connections? I'm potentially going to buy this system, and want to run the speakers to the rear of the room, but don't want to go through the walls.


I was thinking of getting speaker cable extensions and running along the bottom of the floor on the perimeter of the room.


Thanks


----------



## alexand3r

I finally gave up after adjusting every setting on the planet it was still doing it. I went out and got an Onkyo 600 last night and I can't believe the difference. I'm getting a much better range of sound, more bass, no proprietary connectors, a cheaper price ($269.99 at CC), better surround imaging and, best of all, no "sssss" at all. The only drawback is that it only has 2 optical and 1 coax for the input, however I didn't really like switching inputs through the surround sound with HDMI anyway. If you only have 1 HDMI on your TV I can see how that would be a deal-breaker, but I have a 52XBR2 that has three. I haven't done a lot af research on it, but I don't think I'm losing any quality or features by using optical(maybe on paper, but nothing that I can hear)- unless I were to spend a fortune on something that does TRUE HD sound. I'm not trying to dog this system, it has alot of great features at a very attractive price ( and boy is it sexy!); I'm just saying, make sure you give it a test run BEFORE you pull up your carpet to hide the wires!!!


----------



## agentq232

anyone have an idea how to program my SA 8300HD remote so that when I press volume the volume on the receiver changes?


----------



## SLUDGE

I looked at this unit at first. I ended up with another Sony HTIB.

SONY HT-DDW995. I am very happy with it. Great system in a box with a powered sub.


----------



## ndd05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SLUDGE* /forum/post/11699225
> 
> 
> I looked at this unit at first. I ended up with another Sony HTIB.
> 
> SONY HT-DDW995. I am very happy with it. Great system in a box with a powered sub.



What are the ups and downs to each of these systems? They are priced exactly the same, and looking at some of the basic specs, I can't see any significant difference.


----------



## HDTV Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *y2k02c5* /forum/post/11676835
> 
> 
> HDTV Owner, Can you post pics of the speaker wire end connections? I'm potentially going to buy this system, and want to run the speakers to the rear of the room, but don't want to go through the walls.
> 
> 
> I was thinking of getting speaker cable extensions and running along the bottom of the floor on the perimeter of the room.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Sorry, I have been at Lake Cumberland for the past four days. I will try to take some photos tomorrow to show you the connectors. If you need to see it sooner, you might want to download the owners manual at Sonystyle.com as I think they are pictured.


----------



## redlikefire02

ive changed my mind on this system and going for the Samsung AS720 .. you should too!


----------



## MWOLF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlikefire02* /forum/post/11707446
> 
> 
> ive changed my mind on this system and going for the Samsung AS720 .. you should too!



Why should we go with a system we have never heard or seen,because you say so.

I have no problem with my HT-SS2000.After adjusting all the settings manually I feel for the money it can't be beat.Just because you don't like the SS2000 does not mean everyone else should stay clear of it.You may get the Samsung unit and something might be wrong with that,then what will you bash the samsung unit.


----------



## redlikefire02

what are you talking about wolf? calm your balls dude. i started this thread bc i liked the SS2000, as a matter of fact, i still do like it. and whos "WE" in ["we have never heard or seen"]? ive heard of the AS720 and even started a thread about that (with lots of views and replies), maybe you should take a look you might change your mind as well once you see its options. im not "bashing" the ss2000, but next to the AS720 IMO i dont think its in the same league. make sure you read before you start getting all negative.


----------



## bobbyzcar

redlikefire...

Since you are the only one here who has heard both units...please let us know what you like more about the AS720. Besides the Ssssss problem that some have been abe to correct, it seems that the SS2000 is a great little unit. The AS700 is a big honker. I think if I was considering the AS700, I would rather pick up a Harman Kardon AVR-146 or 147 and decent speakers.


----------



## redlikefire02

bobby .. i did not hear "ssssssss" from the 2000. it is a great system but the decoding compared to the as720 is, well, primative lol. i have heard the 720 as well. quite powerful, great subwoofer. both systems produce a clean sound. i do think the samsung may have to be closer to full power but then again i was in the middle of best buy listening to FM radio and the SS2000 was hooked up to my friends system. after seeing and comparing im going with the 720 myself, im not saying you should but after months of extensive research on HTIB it seems to be on top of them all. oh and the 720 is 650 watts at 5.1 and when expanded to 7.1 its 850. reciever can handle any speakers 4-8 ohms. so always upgradable and the trueHD and DTS HD plus the 8 decoders vs the SS2000 3 make it the hands down clear winner. just read that other thread, its got everything i know about it, as well as what other people have seen, etc. as720 is rather large but no larger than any other normal htib .. just the SF2000 and SS are thin (which i must admit does appeal) but remember we are in AVS forums where most people have HDTV's and bluray/HD DVD. so they(as well as i) want those decoding options


----------



## HDTV Owner

The HT-SS2000 is one of the best featured systems out there for the money. Any given individual may end up liking or not liking the sound of any given system. This system clearly has the key next-gen features at a very attractive price. The other system mentioned may also prove to be a winner.


----------



## MWOLF




HDTV Owner said:


> The HT-SS2000 is one of the best featured systems out there for the money. Any given individual may end up liking or not liking the sound of any given system. This system clearly has the key next-gen features at a very attractive price. The other system mentioned may also prove to be a winner.
> 
> 
> I agree with you hdtv owner the SS2000 is a good little system in its price range.I think the samsung unit could be better or not,who knows but it is in a different price range as I believe it is $200 more.


----------



## MWOLF

Sorry I didn't mean to come off bashing you.It is just every time a new product comes out somebody is trying to justify why they should jump to that system vs another.The Samsung maybe better for you as the SS2000 is for me.To each there own.


----------



## aiahz

Can anyone comment one reliability, is it going to work for a long time, or is going to break in a couple of months (maybe based in your experience with similar products)


Thanks


----------



## HDTV Owner

I must say there is nothing about the product that would make one worry about it falling apart or breaking down. Most of my electronics have been given away rather than breaking down over the years. My TVs have typically lasted at least 10 Yrs. without any service calls (excepting bulb replacement for projection systems). My AVRs, Tape, CDs, etc. have just continued to perform until I replace the technology. I have yet to buy the first long-term maintenance plan for any electronics except for the Nintindo GS that I gave my grandson. I am however thinking of buying a plan for my Sony XBR4, just because it costs so much to ship and repair should it need service.


----------



## redlikefire02

yea i agree, things like that tend not to break unless abused ie - maxing the volume out til speakers blow or something


----------



## ithildir

I just got mine and I'm not great with sound systems i'm better with pc's. My hearing however is very good. That being said did anyone run the autocalibration and immediately just save the settings and found that it sounded like crap compared to the default settings. I haven't tried manually setting it up but it did something wacky for sure.


----------



## HDTV Owner

I had run the automatic speaker setup and then went back and reset everything manualy. The auto setup had the speaker distances about right, but did something to the Bass vs. treble that sounded bad and also set + & - settings such that I couldn't hear the center channel very well.


----------



## ithildir

okay I just wanted to make sure it wasn't my box that was messed up or anything because after doing that I cleared all the setting it was so bad i've not taken the time to manually set it up it sounds pretty good. Has anyone hooked up a ps3 to this yet?


----------



## hsetim

Yup the auto calibration messes up the system. I was able to get better SQ with manual settings.

But even with manual setting at times the background music is too loud any suggestions on how to get rid of that? i have a medium size room


----------



## HDTV Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hsetim* /forum/post/11946242
> 
> 
> Yup the auto calibration messes up the system. I was able to get better SQ with manual settings.
> 
> But even with manual setting at times the background music is too loud any suggestions on how to get rid of that? i have a medium size room



I also had the too loud background music on DVDs like "Pirates..."; so I used the - settings for the surround right and left, and the plus settings for the front right and left. I also set the center channel with the highest plus settings. Before that the voice was often not loud enough. I also used the settings feature that allowed me to bring up the bass and turn the trebal down on the front speakers. This got rid of the hiss and the tin can sound.


----------



## Ron HD

YMMV


I got an HT-SS2000 last week and set it up manually -- didn't bother with the automatic calibration due to comments here. Although I very much like the receiver, its features, and size (most AVRs are huge and have tons of connections and features I don't care about), I thought the sound from the speakers was hollow and/or tinny (as HDTV Owner has indicated). Not surprising considering the very small speakers. I was starting to consider whether to return it and get something bigger.


Yesterday, just out of curiosity, I tried running the automatic calibration. It got the speaker distances exactly right, though the level settings were somewhat different from my manual settings. It seems like the automatic calibration adjusted more than just the distances and levels though. It sounds as though it also may have done some kind of equalization on the speakers. This isn't reflected in the base and treble TONE settings because they are still 0. The manual says that the automatic calibration measures "frequency characteristics", but I wasn't expecting much sophistication this area due to the system's low cost.


My reaction after limited listening since the automatic calibration is that my system now sounds much better than it did when I had manually adjusted it myself. I watched a movie last night and was quite pleased with the sound. If this impression continues, I think I'll end up keeping it.


----------



## lb_oz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alexand3r* /forum/post/11677672
> 
> 
> I finally gave up after adjusting every setting on the planet it was still doing it. I went out and got an Onkyo 600 last night and I can't believe the difference. I'm getting a much better range of sound, more bass, no proprietary connectors, a cheaper price ($269.99 at CC), better surround imaging and, best of all, no "sssss" at all. The only drawback is that it only has 2 optical and 1 coax for the input, however I didn't really like switching inputs through the surround sound with HDMI anyway. If you only have 1 HDMI on your TV I can see how that would be a deal-breaker, but I have a 52XBR2 that has three. I haven't done a lot af research on it, but I don't think I'm losing any quality or features by using optical(maybe on paper, but nothing that I can hear)- unless I were to spend a fortune on something that does TRUE HD sound. I'm not trying to dog this system, it has alot of great features at a very attractive price ( and boy is it sexy!); I'm just saying, make sure you give it a test run BEFORE you pull up your carpet to hide the wires!!!




so you think getting a better htib with optical is better than a not as good receiver with hdmi audio?


----------



## lb_oz

after reading through the manual, the sf2000 and ss2000 are slightly different. on the sf the front speakers are two-way where the ss have full range. The rears and center appear to be the same, and the receivers are identical


----------



## lalakersfan34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lb_oz* /forum/post/11975229
> 
> 
> so you think getting a better htib with optical is better than a not as good receiver with hdmi audio?



Absolutely. If your speakers are making annoying "ssss" sounds, I don't care how pure and uncompressed the source material is, it's going to sound bad and it would drive ME insane! Dolby Digital and DTS can sound amazing with a quality setup. I'd personally much rather have a better receiver/speakers and forget the HDMI audio, as long as you aren't losing out on an HDMI option you absolutely NEED to have.


----------



## MWOLF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ithildir* /forum/post/11885712
> 
> 
> okay I just wanted to make sure it wasn't my box that was messed up or anything because after doing that I cleared all the setting it was so bad i've not taken the time to manually set it up it sounds pretty good. Has anyone hooked up a ps3 to this yet?



I have a PS3 hooked up and it sounds amazing,the intro to madden is awesome.


----------



## ithildir

MWolf do you watch DVD's through your ps3? I had to end up changing something in the BD/DVD settings for hdmi to do bitstream instead of linear pcm because the sound coming through it wasn't as good. Now my upconvert DVD player's sound is great!


----------



## tex94

Can anyone tell me if this has a headphone jack? It doesn't look like it does and I need one for late night viewing so I dont bother the kids. If not, are there any workarounds (ie, somehow use an audio output to link up to the headphones)?


Otherwise, I really like the look of this HTIB. I have a current Sony DAV-FR1 (and have always been happy with the sound) and want to keep the low profile but add HDMI connectivity.


----------



## MWOLF

Yeah I watch dvd's through the ps3 and have never had any problems with sound,but i also always had the ps3 set up to send bitstream.


----------



## dx31698

So i saw this system for the first time today at best buy, and it was placed right on top of a sony blu-ray player. It looked very nice together. My question is will this work with a hd-dvd player. I assume it will and i'll be able to hear dolby true hd from this having the player decode it and send it pcm through hdmi to the receiver, right?? anyone have this reciever and hd-dvd player that can confirm this???


----------



## HDTV Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dx31698* /forum/post/12144643
> 
> 
> So i saw this system for the first time today at best buy, and it was placed right on top of a sony blu-ray player. It looked very nice together. My question is will this work with a hd-dvd player. I assume it will and i'll be able to hear dolby true hd from this having the player decode it and send it pcm through hdmi to the receiver, right?? anyone have this reciever and hd-dvd player that can confirm this???



I cannot say that I have actually done this, but there is no reason why it wouldn't work.


----------



## Houston2007

I'm REALLY sold on this because I was expecting to spend almost double and I can use the PS3 internal decoding of Dolby True HD, DTS HD Master Audio and Dolby Digital Plus. Plus PS3 has since update 1.93 that you can change the bitmap on the Audio out so I can output SACDs to 96Khz on the HT-SF2000's resolution!


Also I have a Xbox 360 but the Expecting to buy the Elite when I get this. I also got the HD-DVD add-on now. Can any one tell me how's the Xbox 360 Sound on this system. Because from what I'm reading it looks like some are enjoying surround sound but having minor issues. I need to know because I was about to get the Onkyo but I remember how Sony did the STR-SL7 that sound amazing. My assumption was that this was a like a Black STR-SL7 with HDMI inputs. It sounded great! Let me know! Because I got Call of Duty 4 on the 360 well as Gears of War and Halo 3. I like to know how's your gaming experience with 360 on this well as if any of you own it the HD-DVD add on for 360 and movie playback from Video Marketplace with 5.1 there, HD-DVD and DVD!


----------



## l337hxr

There is a SPECIAL going on right now for the HT-SS2000. You can get them in stores until tomorrow (Saturday) at Best Buy or Circuit City for $349.99 instead of the usual $399.99.


This also beats Amazon beacuse Amazon is $379 shipped and gotta wait days to receive it.


I'm thinknig about picking this up tomorrow as an early birthday present to myself.


----------



## l337hxr

I finally picked this up for $349.99. For the features to price ratio, it simply can't be beat!!!


Greatest Highlights:


3 HDMI inputs!

Processes and passes HDMI Audio!!! (most $300 receivers can't do this!)

Processes 5.1chan. Linear PCM

Digital Coax and Optical inputs!

Complete system all for $349.99 today is simply too good to pass up.


I seriously considered piecing my own kit together with either a Harmon Kardon 247 or a Onkyo 605 receiver...but then I thought I'd be spending nearly $900 just to get a more powerful system with HDMI processing.


I also considered heavily the HT-SR800 onkyo but that simply just can't process HDMI audio... which was one of the main thing I wanted.


Initial impression is that it sounds pretty nice, definitely not blow your windows/doors off sound/bass but for a small den like mine, it is very satisfying.


Again, the final straw was the low price and features...


----------



## greenpaw

Just got this and so far so good. I used the auto cal and it seems OK to me, I did jack up the bass and treble.


A few questions (I'm still pretty new to all this stuff) :


I have the PS3 connected to my Bravia via HDMI, then the PS3 connects to the HT-SS2000 via optical. I had to go into the PS3 settings and change the audio to Optical, but is there a way to have it play through both the TV and th HT-SS2000? Sometimes I don't have the HT-SS2000 on and just want to play it through the tv speakers. I suppose it's not that big a deal to switch it on the PS3, but Im lazy like that










On the PS3, on the "BD / DVD Audio Output Format (HDMI)" setting,

should I have the audio set to *Bitstream* or *Linear PCM*???


Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## WBFletcher

Personally, I'd buy another HDMI cable, keep it simple, and get the best that it's got to offer.


I don't think there's a way to have your audio pass through a component that's not switched on.


----------



## l337hxr

why would you want to do that? No I don't think you can have it output sound via HDMI and Optical at the same time, the PS3 that is.


Right now mine is setup HDMI from PS3 to the HT-SS2000 and then HDMI to the TV. For my DVR however, it is set up differently. Only the optical digital audio goes to the HT-SS2000 and the component RCA's go from the DVR to my TV. I do this because some shows don't support DD 5.1 so therefore I can just use regular TV speakers. When a HBO movie supports DD5.1, I can turn on the receiver.


I would not rather do HDMI from the DVR to the Receiver. Because this would mean I would have to turn on the receiver everytime if i want to watch the regular tv shows. And I seriously do not see any difference between component 1080P vs. HDMi 1080p on my DVR...


----------



## pestario

I just bought a Sony HT-SS2000 and hooked it up to my PS3. I get sound when I do not have my display plugged into my Acer 24 LCD monitor.



The moment I plug in the Display I loose sound. If I unplug the Display I get sound again.


It obviously does not like the display. Ive tried various setting amp & amp + tv but nothing seems to work. Any ideas?


I got a great deal on this set for $300 at Best Buy and would hate to return it, if I cant get it to work.


Should this work with an "HD Monitor" Its almost like its getting a signal it doesnt expect from the monitor.


The monitor does have straight HDMI input so there is no DVI adpater or anyhting like that.


----------



## HDTV Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pestario* /forum/post/12192446
> 
> 
> I just bought a Sony HT-SS2000 and hooked it up to my PS3. I get sound when I do not have my display plugged into my Acer 24 LCD monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> The moment I plug in the Display I loose sound. If I unplug the Display I get sound again.
> 
> 
> It obviously does not like the display. Ive tried various setting amp & amp + tv but nothing seems to work. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> I got a great deal on this set for $300 at Best Buy and would hate to return it, if I cant get it to work.
> 
> 
> Should this work with an "HD Monitor" Its almost like its getting a signal it doesnt expect from the monitor.
> 
> 
> The monitor does have straight HDMI input so there is no DVI adpater or anyhting like that.



I don't have a PS3, but I do have a Sony BDP-S300 and the HT-SS2000 worked fine connected via HDMI. I don't know what Audio choices you have from the PS3, but there may be a setting that will fix the issue. I did have a similar issue with my Set-Top-Box, which I had to go into the PASSPORT software settings and selcect an HDMI Audio setting.


----------



## Krueger5

I would like to purchase this system the HT-SS2000. my question is I noticed on some blu-rays the audio says English 5.1 uncompressed and others say English PCM 5.1 (Uncompressed) are they they same audio format. Would this receiver work good to decode or output that audio format. Also I will be connecting it to a ps3 through HDMI should I change any settings under bd/dvd settings to get the best audio possible.


----------



## l337hxr

Well after owning this system for about 4 days now, I simply have nothing but remarkable things to say about this system. The sub seemed underpowered at first, but once I boosted up the Sub-W level to +5 or greater, the low to mid-range began to come to life.


I also can't believe that this system would retail only $349 which was an on sale price for a relative new model system. Especially at a retail store (Best Buy). The price beats Amazon.


The list of features are so nice including 3 HDMI ports, 1 coax digital in, and two optical in's. Not to mention it supports HDMI audio processing, that was the deal breaker.


I got it set up right now like this and everything works freakin' FLAWLESSLY...best $349 I spent to Sony.


PS3 (HDMI) -> HT-SS2000 (HDMI-out) -> Samsung 1080P TV

Timewarner Moto DVR (Optical) -> HT-SS2000

Computer (Digital Coaxial S/PDIF out) -> HT-SS2000


This system is a hands-down bargain winner.


I know most people might say, well it doesn't decode the best stuff like Dolby True HD or whatever. Well, for BluRay movies, the PS3 will practically decode the TrueHD in the future as well as all the future formats, and output that via PCM 5.1 channel. So then there is no point of the HT-SS2000 to decode it.


I spent about 2 months researching including trying the Onkyo SR800 (but this one didn't support HDMI audio). Also thought about the Samsung AS720 but thats too expensive. There were no HTIB's that processed HDMI audio for under $400. This was it.


----------



## Selmer VI

I upgraded from my aging Kenwood 5.1 system to this. I chose it primarily because I had just purchased a Sony Bravia HDTV and dvd upgrade player, and wanted to utilize the compatibility features.


The set-up was remarkably easy, and the HD control system works perfectly.


I have cable audio coming in through the coaxial input, DVD audio through the HMDI input, and PS2 audio coming in through dvd optical. The connections were smooth and easy.


Sadly, I'm experiencing some sound quality issues. I've done the auto-calibration a number of times, and have even played around with speaker balance. The main problem is that the sound from the center speaker seems to be "hollow" and "boomy." My wife and I tried to watch "Ocean's 13" last night and we had to turn on the subtitles because much of the dialogue was garbled and distorted. When I get home, I'm going to check the connections and reset the system to the factory defaults and try again.


----------



## HDTV Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Selmer VI* /forum/post/12234712
> 
> 
> I upgraded from my aging Kenwood 5.1 system to this. I chose it primarily because I had just purchased a Sony Bravia HDTV and dvd upgrade player, and wanted to utilize the compatibility features.
> 
> 
> The set-up was remarkably easy, and the HD control system works perfectly.
> 
> 
> I have cable audio coming in through the coaxial input, DVD audio through the HMDI input, and PS2 audio coming in through dvd optical. The connections were smooth and easy.
> 
> 
> Sadly, I'm experiencing some sound quality issues. I've done the auto-calibration a number of times, and have even played around with speaker balance. The main problem is that the sound from the center speaker seems to be "hollow" and "boomy." My wife and I tried to watch "Ocean's 13" last night and we had to turn on the subtitles because much of the dialogue was garbled and distorted. When I get home, I'm going to check the connections and reset the system to the factory defaults and try again.



If you read through this thread, you will see that most owners have had to reconfigure the Audio manually. There are a number of settings that I used to overcome the issues with the center channel. I did have to increase it with + over the Front speakers, and I also had to use the setting that added base to the Front speakers. I believe that I also added feet to the center channel vs. what was truely measured. It took a while, but I did get the Center speaker working well and got rid of a tin-sound from the Front speakers. Keep trying, as I know you will improve it significantly over the Auto setup method.


----------



## tex94

If you hook up a PS3 via HDMI will the remote that comes with the SS2000 control the PS3 too?


----------



## HDTV Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/12245682
> 
> 
> If you hook up a PS3 via HDMI will the remote that comes with the SS2000 control the PS3 too?



The PS3 would have to have the "Bravia Home Theatre" feature for the HT-SS2000 Remote to control the PS3.


----------



## ltg7

hey guys...i bought my ht-ss2000 about 2 months ago...and it has been great to me...although i do have one issue...and i dont know why it does it...and its not specific to either HD or regular cable....once in a while the sound from the tv will "stop" for like a second...and then on the sony receiver.....it shows the following message scrolling:


DOLBY DIGITAL 3/21


anyone know why this would occur?...it doesnt really change the sound coming out of the tv...and again its not specific to either HD channels or regular cable channels...it happens randomly on either one....it doesnt happen when watching hd dvd movies...


my connections are as follows:


motorola cable box (from comcast) via hdmi >>>receiver


toshiba hd dvd player via hdmi >>>receiver


sony rpd hdtv via hdmi >>>receiver


so basically my sources are connecting to my receiver via hdmi cables...and my receiver is connecting to my tv via hdmi....possibly a faulty hdmi cable?...i would like to think it is not hardware related....i dont see how a cable would do this but hey..it could happen...


also one other item...my sub isnt loud enough in my opinion...and when i do crank it up...the sub vibrates too much....i can hear the vibrations a bit too much...soooo i brought the sub volume down to like +1 or +2 in order to avoid the vibration....any thoughts on this?


aside from these two items...it has sounded great for me... :0)


----------



## ltg7

any thoughts from anyone?...i got a ps3 yesterday and connected it to the 3rd hdmi port and it didnt have any issues...so now i am wondering if it is either the hdmi cable from the cable box to the receiver....the hdmi port itself on the receiver...the hdmi port on the cable box....both...or the cable box itself....any thoughts or anyone have similar issues?


----------



## Selmer VI

to lgt7


Okay, I might not be the best expert, but I'll give it a shot.


As far as the TV audio, I suspect that as programs and commercials hand off to each other, the until takes a moment to figure out if there has been a change in the audio format. This is to say that some programs and commercials broadcast in surround sound, and some in stereo. If the message flashes at the beginning of the commercial or program segment, then I'm thinking that's what it is. (Just a guess, I could be wrong.)


Now about the bass: In addition to adjusting the bass level, you can also play with the distance settings as well as the dynamic compression. I just discovered the dynamic compression feature yesterday: It allows you to minimize the intensity of the extremes, which is important if, like me, you live in an apartment building and want to watch a movie late at night without bugging the neighbors with the richter-scale bass levels. You can play with the dynamic range by accessing D.RANGE under the LEVELS menu (I'd say set it to STD [standard] or MAX)


HDTV Owner: Thanks for the advice. The issue wasn't the speaker balance. I must have inadvertently selected an effects setting that created the weird effect on my center speaker. I was getting ready to take the unit back to the store when the phone support person from Sony directed me to try a reset procedure that I didn't find in the manual. Whatever it did, it fixed my problem. Once that was straightened out, I fidgeted with the manual level control until I got the speakers in a good configuration. All is well - I'm happy again


----------



## ltg7

thanks for the reply!!


i agree with what your saying about it being a different signal at the beginning of the show/movie/sport event...i attribute those changes to the show/movie/sport audio...however yesterday for example...i was watching the niners game in hd...and it kept cutting off for some reason like i explained earlier it would do it...im not sure why...i switched the channel to standard tv...and the issue went away....the issue also happens on some hd movies...BUT...the weird part is that it also happens sometimes on regular tv as well...now that i think about it though i dont know if it happens during regular tv or if its at the beginning of like a comercial or show or sporting event...i will make note the next week or so to see what happens...


its just really odd...and annoying at times...


any other suggestions/thoughts?...thanks for your input btw











oh i will look into the bass thing as well...


----------



## HDTV Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ltg7* /forum/post/12262577
> 
> 
> thanks for the reply!!
> 
> 
> i agree with what your saying about it being a different signal at the beginning of the show/movie/sport event...i attribute those changes to the show/movie/sport audio...however yesterday for example...i was watching the niners game in hd...and it kept cutting off for some reason like i explained earlier it would do it...im not sure why...i switched the channel to standard tv...and the issue went away....the issue also happens on some hd movies...BUT...the weird part is that it also happens sometimes on regular tv as well...now that i think about it though i dont know if it happens during regular tv or if its at the beginning of like a comercial or show or sporting event...i will make note the next week or so to see what happens...
> 
> 
> its just really odd...and annoying at times...
> 
> 
> any other suggestions/thoughts?...thanks for your input btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh i will look into the bass thing as well...



I have noticed a lot of posts talking about the same sound cutout issue on HD channels and some DVDs. My setup does the same with my Onkyo TX-SR805. Someone's post said I could switch to 'multi-channel' sound and it would go away. I don't know if there is such a setting on the HT-SS2000.


----------



## ltg7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Owner* /forum/post/12266360
> 
> 
> I have noticed a lot of posts talking about the same sound cutout issue on HD channels and some DVDs. My setup does the same with my Onkyo TX-SR805. Someone's post said I could switch to 'multi-channel' sound and it would go away. I don't know if there is such a setting on the HT-SS2000.



interesting....there is a multichannel setting on the ht-ss2000 its on the button where you can switch through to AUTO, DOLBY, etc....multichannel is like the 4th option i think...


even doing that i still had the cutout...


----------



## chza56

"If you hook up a PS3 via HDMI will the remote that comes with the SS2000 control the PS3 too?"


No it won't work. The PS3 doesn't work with IR remotes. It only works with bluetooth technology. That is the only downside to the PS3 and including it to your home theatre system. I have a Harmony 880 that controls everything but the PS3. I have gotten over it now after a year has passed. I purchased the Sony HT-SF2000 to go along with my PS3 and my 50" 1080i Samsung DLP. I went with this product because of the 3 HDMI's in. My TV only has one HDMI in. So this set up was perfect. I also chose it because of the speaker stands that go well in my setup of the "chilling"room. I used the auto calibration with mine, and althoug hI'm not on the level of expertise as some of you guys in here, it did sound pretty amazing. I use Apocalypto as my demo BD movie. You are immersed in the jungles, the bass is just right for me with an impressive kick to it. I've watched several BD movies on it and everything sounded perfect with ambience noise, dialougue, music except for one movie. That one was Troy. There were many time wher eI could barely hear what they were saying and would have to put it up. Then when the fight scenes came I'd have to drop it down a notch. Othe rthen that I have had no problems with the system. Everything sounds truly spectacular. As far as gamin is concerned.. one word.. AMAZING! I play a lot of Call of Duty 4 on it, and the surround sound is key in that you can hear when someone is coming from behind you on and where the heck that grenade that just got chucked at you actually landed. Blu-Ray + HDTV + this receiver = A great experience in gaming, movie watching and money well spent.


----------



## electromole

I've been thinking about purchasing thi system, however I've seen several other sites that owners of the995 have reported a lack of volume. Even with the volume turned near max the speakers still sound low. Have You noticed any problem with this?


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chza56* /forum/post/12271168
> 
> 
> "If you hook up a PS3 via HDMI will the remote that comes with the SS2000 control the PS3 too?"
> 
> 
> No it won't work. The PS3 doesn't work with IR remotes. It only works with bluetooth technology. That is the only downside to the PS3 and including it to your home theatre system.



I know the PS3 doesn't have IR but since the SS/SF2000 claims to control devices connected through HDMI I was wondering if it would control the PS3. Someone else answered that the PS3 would need the BRAVIA Theatre Sync to make that work so it probably would not fly. Still, seems like a good upgrade to firmware for the PS3 as it would give one more reason to go with a Sony AVR.


I took the plunge and got the SS2000 to go with a new s300 BD player. I hope I am as pleased with the sound as you are!


----------



## HDTV Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electromole* /forum/post/12274223
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about purchasing thi system, however I've seen several other sites that owners of the995 have reported a lack of volume. Even with the volume turned near max the speakers still sound low. Have You noticed any problem with this?



I did not have such a problem at all. In fact, I have never heard anyone talk about volume being an issue with the HT-SS2000 or the HT-SF2000. I guess it is all relative to what high-volume is to one person vs. another.


----------



## chza56

That would be nice if it could work with the Bravia sync. But the PS3 doesn't have an IR receiver built into it like the playstation 2(slim) did. Without this the IR remote can't control the PS3 at all. I just leave mine on for the most part.


As for the volume level, I've had no problem with it. Mine doesn't go any higher then 20-21 when watching BD/DVD movies, and it stays around 14-17 for watching TV and playing video games.


----------



## Labonte

I was about to pull the triger and buy this unit, but now I have concerns. I have house pre-wired and just wanted to unplug old speakers and plug in new ones up on wall. This can not be done? If they do not include enough wire, what am I looking at? wire splicing? everything I read states not to do this. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## HDTV Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Labonte* /forum/post/12279573
> 
> 
> I was about to pull the triger and buy this unit, but now I have concerns. I have house pre-wired and just wanted to unplug old speakers and plug in new ones up on wall. This can not be done? If they do not include enough wire, what am I looking at? wire splicing? everything I read states not to do this. any help would be appreciated.



I only had to cut the rear surround speaker wires, as the fronts, center & sub were all located on the same wall as the unit. My wireing is in-wall for the rear surrounds. I used Radio Shack wall plates with the 24Kt gold connectors. This presented no issue.


----------



## Labonte

I really do not want cut any wires. Is there anyway to disconnect wire endings and recoonect to my wires? anything else I can do., now i guess i need to look into other options, maybe Sony HT-DDW995. any thoughts. have always heard not to splice wires. thanks again


----------



## Labonte

Any one know if you can disconnect the ending of wires and reconnect with different wires?


would hate to not buy because of problems with wires not being long enough. thanks


----------



## HDTV Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Labonte* /forum/post/12282987
> 
> 
> Any one know if you can disconnect the ending of wires and reconnect with different wires?
> 
> 
> would hate to not buy because of problems with wires not being long enough. thanks



If you don't want to cut the wires, but you are going to use your in-wall existing wiring, then you should not buy this unit. Cutting the proprietary connector off the end of the wire would be a real nightmare. I looked at that and the connectors are very similar to a telephone RJ11 or a computer RJ45; however they are not the same. This would leave you in a bad position if for any reason you ended up wanting to return the unit. On the other hand, I did return a unit with spliced rear surround wires with no problem. From a sound quality standpoint, cutting the wires and splicing them will not impact your listening pleasure at all. The Radiao Shack wall plates even have the option of using banana plugs if you want.


I think there are many more actual reasons why you would or would not select the HT-SS2000 vs. having to cut the wires.


----------



## Labonte

what problems have you had? What other units would suggest? Sony HT-DDW995?


----------



## Lunchmeat523




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lb_oz* /forum/post/12015208
> 
> 
> after reading through the manual, the sf2000 and ss2000 are slightly different. on the sf the front speakers are two-way where the ss have full range. The rears and center appear to be the same, and the receivers are identical



Which will produce a better sound, the two-way or full range? I am considering these two systems.


----------



## alana106

HI! New Guy here:

Just registered, after finding this Forum. A lot of great info! I was looking at the Sony HT-ddw995 and when I discovered it was only available on-line, began looking at this model.

I want to connect a Panasonic DVD recorder / VCR combo. The DVD has the HDMI output, but is there a way to connect the VCR? I didn't see mention of component, or other video input. This is going to be used in our bedroom, and I really like the small profile of this receiver.


Thanks in advance,

Alan


----------



## Ron HD

alana106:


I don't think there's anyt way to run the composite video or S-video from a VCR through the HT-SS2000's receiver. The only way to switch video through it is via HDMI. You can connect analog L/R audio from the VCR to it though, but won't get the benefit of being able to select the video through that path. I connected my VCR directly to the TV set and completely bypassed the receiver.


The HDMI connectivity is great, and I used it with my Blu-ray player and Satellite receiver. I just wish this receiver had a single S-video input, a single composite video input, and single component video input. That would provide some amount of coverage for the "legacy" devices you may have.


----------



## alana106

Thanks Ron H.


I may still go for this, and connect my VCR video directly to the TV as you did.


----------



## swarm87

i am conciderig buying this system but i am curous, would you reccomend this syetem for a bedroom?


----------



## Labonte

i think 26 feet, no long enough for me.


----------



## swarm87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *l337hxr* /forum/post/12221503
> 
> 
> I also can't believe that this system would retail only $349 which was an on sale price for a relative new model system. Especially at a retail store (Best Buy). The price beats Amazon.



actually with(standard) shipping and tax( in rhode island its 7%) amazon(which has no tax) and with prime free 2day or super saver. amazon is 5 dollars less expencive


----------



## SheepNutz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swarm87* /forum/post/12348245
> 
> 
> actually with(standard) shipping and tax( in rhode island its 7%) amazon(which has no tax) and with prime free 2day or super saver. amazon is 5 dollars less expencive



Here in KY, we have to pay tax on Amazon, so it's way cheaper at bestbuy. I'm waiting for another 12% off coupon for bestbuy to come in the mail, then I'll probably get it.


----------



## SlipJigs

Glad to find this thread - hooked mine up last weekend, so far so good but a couple of minor issues.


Watched a SD DVD via the PS3, all HDMI. At first, the audio just wasn't playing correctly, sort of fading in and out. Went into the PS3 and changed the output from PCM to bitstream. For the most part that worked - but was the the correct action and the expected result? The default on the receive is to autodetect the audio - but for some reason didn't detect PCM.


The other issue I noticed was that I was getting distortion from the center speaker - this was when the dialog in the movie was loud - for example when someone was shouting. It sounded like the input was being overloaded.


I've also noticed this distortion watching TV via sat box - but at the time, the audio was being run through and optical connect. I just updated that connection to HDMI, and so far it's OK.


What is the likely cause of this distortion in the center speaker?


----------



## swarm87

i'm not getting video though the hdmi. is there a way to turn off the 24p as my tv doesnt support 24p.


----------



## lankadragon

Are there certain TVs that wont work with the SS2000 HDMI? I have a westinghouse 32w6 LCD. It does 1080i or 720p modes, but no 1080p. Ill be pluggin in a Sony 1080p upcoverter and my cable box to it via hdmi, but it would suck really hard if I got no picture. Thoughts?


----------



## swarm87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lankadragon* /forum/post/12356820
> 
> 
> Are there certain TVs that wont work with the SS2000 HDMI? I have a westinghouse 32w6 LCD. It does 1080i or 720p modes, but no 1080p. Ill be pluggin in a Sony 1080p upcoverter and my cable box to it via hdmi, but it would suck really hard if I got no picture. Thoughts?



i have the same exact tv unless there is a way to turn off the 24p tru cinema you cant use hdmi and should order some optical cables


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swarm87* /forum/post/12357610
> 
> 
> i have the same exact tv unless there is a way to turn off the 24p tru cinema you cant use hdmi and should order some optical cables



I'm pretty sure this AVR just passes the video signals of whatever you feed it through to the TV. So you wouldnt set the ss2000 to 24p or 60p but if you can switch your video source to that material you should be fine. I have devices feeding a 1080i signal and a 1080p/60.


----------



## tex94

I just picked one of these up for our small family room off of our kitchen. I needed something small as space is tight. Overall, I am pretty impressed with the system considering the price. The sound isnt outstanding but not bad for a $320 system and the connectivity is pretty nice. Hooked everything up quickly and had no HDMI syncing problems at all. Sound isnt as crisp as a more expensive system and it is underpowered but for the price it gives me what I need. I did pair this with some better speakers from an older Sony HTIB and the sound is better. I had to splice the wires due to the proprietary connection but it was worth it. Sound is a bit better than the tiny included speakers but not much.


If I could change anything on this I would: (1) give it more power, at least a 6ohm system, (2) give it a powered sub, and (3) add TrueHD and DTS-MA support. I would have happily paid another $300-400 for these features and I expect to see all of these things standard on high end HTIBs in the next 2 years.


----------



## swarm87

haha i got it to work i didnt realize that i had to have all power disconected(turned off the power strip) and for some strange reason the picture looks a lot better than straight HDMI.


----------



## lankadragon

So Swarm can we use the straight hdmi method without having to go with opt cables?


----------



## swarm87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lankadragon* /forum/post/12368507
> 
> 
> So Swarm can we use the straight hdmi method without having to go with opt cables?



i got it to work but you have to unplug everything (cable, tv, dvd/blu-ray/hddvd, reciever, xbox, etc) it took me about 20 minutes of fiddleing around everything before i got it to work(havent hooked everything up as i am still waiting on another hdmi cord from monoprice for the cable box) but it should work if theres NO POWER RUNNING TO ANY COMPONENTS when you plug it in and it helps to blow any dust that may be in the cables out.


----------



## tex94

I am revising and upgrading my opinion of this unit. Like many of you, I had tried the auto calibration but it left the unit sounding as if it was playing underwater. I kept the measurements it took but dumped the rest and did a manual calibration. It sounds GREAT, especially from by BD player sending out LPCM over HDMI. Cable sounds pretty good too.


----------



## SheepNutz

Anyone know how long the wires for the surround speakers are? I need about 36' for the right rear speaker. I don't mind splicing if I need to though.


Nevermind, I just found it on sonystyle. They are 8 meters, just about 2.5 meters too short. Splicing wires, here I come!


----------



## shaw515

I have a Toshiba A2 HD DVD player and I am not sure what sound output I should set the player at. I plan on connecting the A2 with a HDMI cable to the SS2000 if that helps.


----------



## Lunchmeat523




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shaw515* /forum/post/12381629
> 
> 
> I have a Toshiba A2 HD DVD player and I am not sure what sound output I should set the player at. I plan on connecting the A2 with a HDMI cable to the SS2000 if that helps.



My SS2000 has not arrived yet, but from what I understand you want to set it to PCM or LPCM.


----------



## swarm87

is there a way to increace the pcm sampling frequecy on sd-dvd. also is pcm better than dolby digital? BTW my tv has a optical out and VHS sounds great(still looks like crap though).


----------



## phorty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SLUDGE* /forum/post/11699225
> 
> 
> I looked at this unit at first. I ended up with another Sony HTIB.
> 
> SONY HT-DDW995. I am very happy with it. Great system in a box with a powered sub.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ndd05* /forum/post/11703940
> 
> 
> What are the ups and downs to each of these systems? They are priced exactly the same, and looking at some of the basic specs, I can't see any significant difference.



Can anyone comment on this question? I see that the SONY HT-DDW995 is now $299 at Amazon so I'm wondering what the differences are. Does the SONY HT-DDW995 have the same speaker wire set-up as the HT-SS2000?


----------



## swarm87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phorty* /forum/post/12387778
> 
> 
> Can anyone comment on this question? I see that the SONY HT-DDW995 is now $299 at Amazon so I'm wondering what the differences are. Does the SONY HT-DDW995 have the same speaker wire set-up as the HT-SS2000?



from what sonystyle.com says the ss2000 has 100 more watts of power and a smaller, much more attractive reciever, the ddw995's reciever is big(17lbs) and very ugly but it does have an active sub. heres are the kinks to the owner's manuals:
http://www.sonystyle.com/wcsstore/So...f/HTDDW995.pdf 

http://www.sonystyle.com/wcsstore/So...f/HTSS2000.pdf 


personally i perfer the ss2000 becaust it is easier to set up (as i'm a N00B) and its reviever has three HDMI imputs(but i only use 2 because 1080i takes up too much space on my rented cox dvr it only has a 32GM hdd) as opposed to the dw has only 2.


hope that helps


----------



## djshtnut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Owner* /forum/post/11577171
> 
> 
> For people considering an amp/speaker system right now, the profile 1 vs. 1.1 or for that mater profile 2, etc. should have little or no place in your criteria for making your selection. I think the Blue-Ray vs. HD issue "trumps" the profile iteration issue. If you, like me have a new HDTV with 1080p capability and want to see all it can do you will need to just go buy a Blue-Ray, an HD, or a new combination disk player and then go rent some movies. There is no one on earth that can tell you if Blue-Ray or HD will win out. We certainly could learn more over the up-coming holiday season. If you want to get a player and you want to spend/risk as little as possible then the HD disk will be the lowest cost. Be aware however that at least one video rental vendor (i.e., Blockbuster) rents only Blue-Ray. Each video can be rented for $5 for one-week. That is about 16% of the cost of buying the same video/movie. Unless you have money to burn, I think spending more on the player but less on the media may prove to be lower cost over time.



I bought an HD-DVD player when they were at walmart for $98, I also Plan to buy a PS3 or BLue ray player when prices come down a little. Anyway the point is I just rent HD-DVD's from netflix and will do the same for Blue ray when I have it. I will only buy the disc if I really love the movie. It is no extra charge for blue ray or hd dvd from netflix.


----------



## phorty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djshtnut* /forum/post/12388256
> 
> 
> I bought an HD-DVD player when they were at walmart for $98, I also Plan to buy a PS3 or BLue ray player when prices come down a little. Anyway the point is I just rent HD-DVD's from netflix and will do the same for Blue ray when I have it. I will only buy the disc if I really love the movie. It is no extra charge for blue ray or hd dvd from netflix.



They had an HD-DVD player for $98?!?


I've noticed that there is no additional charge from Netflix so I am seriously considering Blue-Ray or HD-DVD. I need a new regular DVD player anyway.


----------



## SheepNutz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phorty* /forum/post/12387778
> 
> 
> Can anyone comment on this question? I see that the SONY HT-DDW995 is now $299 at Amazon so I'm wondering what the differences are. Does the SONY HT-DDW995 have the same speaker wire set-up as the HT-SS2000?



I think I read that the DDW995 can only do 2 channel LPCM while the SS2000 can do 5.1


----------



## djshtnut

It was walmarts "secret" sale a few weeks ago for the HD DVD player.


----------



## HDTV Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phorty* /forum/post/12388591
> 
> 
> They had an HD-DVD player for $98?!?
> 
> 
> I've noticed that there is no additional charge from Netflix so I am seriously considering Blue-Ray or HD-DVD. I need a new regular DVD player anyway.



I bought a Blue-Ray player back in August and the greatest thing about it is the upconversion of my older DVDs. The BD movies are also fantastic, but the older format DVDs become so good that it makes me wonder why I pay $30 to get the Blue-Rays.


If your HDTV accepts HDMI, then with your HH2000 and any HD or BD player connected via HDMI ...you are going to wonder why you didn't buy a new player earlier.


I have the Sony BDS300, which is now typically $399 (vs. the previous $499); however if I was buying today I would buy the Panisonic BD30 at $499. It has better Audio passthrough and also has had more stable firmware. I would still chose Blue-Ray over HD because I like the selection of movies better.


----------



## tornadog

grrr...I will never understand audio....I bought this one and decided to do a quick auto-calibration just to compare it with old Philips 3400/37 and it actually sounds "worser"...I know i need to manually calibrate but shouldnt a 399 system sound better than a 149 system out of the box????


I got a guy from craigslist who is coming to pick up the philips for $100...should I call him and cancel the sale????


----------



## HDTV Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tornadog* /forum/post/12430002
> 
> 
> grrr...I will never understand audio....I bought this one and decided to do a quick auto-calibration just to compare it with old Philips 3400/37 and it actually sounds "worser"...I know i need to manually calibrate but shouldnt a 399 system sound better than a 149 system out of the box????
> 
> 
> I got a guy from craigslist who is coming to pick up the philips for $100...should I call him and cancel the sale????



It won't take you long to go through the manual process and have a major overall improvement to your sound quality. Actually I think you will find that the auto-calabration gets the distance approx. right, and you will only have to adjust various speakers with + or - to begin to see improvement. I also had to do something to increase the center channel and decrease the front L&R. Also, I increased the subwoofer and increased the bass on both front speakers.


----------



## serdemli

I have had the HT-SS2000 for a week also. I am generally happy with the system but there are couple of issues.

I am very happy with the system when I am watching HDDVD's or when I am watching HD channels that have Dolby Dig. 3/2.1 however on regular channels I don't like the sound of the system. It sounds like the front speakers are sitting in a tin container. The sound is week and metallic. I tried to mess with the levels and equalizer settings but I can't seem to get it to be good.


I will try to fix it more but I am almost ready to return it to BB, eating a probable restocking fee...


----------



## serdemli

Well, I did it, I returned it and got an Onkyo HT-SR800.

This unit fixed all my problems it sounds so much fuller and satisfying to me.

However I will definitely miss the looks of the Sony receiver and the speakers because the new speakers are monsters compared to sony's...


----------



## tornadog

how do u increase the front R and L speaker levels...i can only do the SR and SL!!!


whats the volume level u guys use...I have to use 20 to make it normal listening, anything lower sounds like people are whispering...


----------



## HDTV Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tornadog* /forum/post/12446481
> 
> 
> how do u increase the front R and L speaker levels...i can only do the SR and SL!!!
> 
> 
> whats the volume level u guys use...I have to use 20 to make it normal listening, anything lower sounds like people are whispering...



As I recall, you can set the volume of all speakers relative to the Front Speakers by adding +s or -s to the Center Speaker, the Subwoofer, and/or the R&L Surround Speakers. There is a special setting to add or subtract Bass and/or Treble to or from the Front Speakers (Tone). You can also change the distance on any speaker artificially to ajust relative audio. I had to decrease Treble or increase Bass on the front speakers to get rid of the tin sound. I had to increase volume on the Center Speaker to get the voice to sound right. I had to decrease the volume on the Rear Surrounds. I increased volume on the Sub. This was all done manually after I had done the auto-setup.


----------



## tornadog

the distance between my couch and tv is about 10ft, so I am thinking the distances seem right. What +/- values have you set for each of the components. What abt bass and treble?


----------



## Roginator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tornadog* /forum/post/12447747
> 
> 
> the distance between my couch and tv is about 10ft, so I am thinking the distances seem right. What +/- values have you set for each of the components. What abt bass and treble?



Hare's a post I made recently regarding the similar HT-SF2000:


I just adjusted my speaker settings after an aggravating time watching The Good Shepherd in HD-DVD and not being able to make out all of the conversations in the movie.


My hearing isn't that good, so these adjustments may not be useful for every/anyone else. I also folded a piece of paper and placed it under the center speaker so it wouldn't rattle against the glass TV stand (just in case). And I didn't spend a GREAT deal of time doing this.


I was surprised at how few settings needed changing. First step was to zero out everything. If I recall, you turn the receiver on but hold the ON button down until the word CLEARING appears. (see manual). Then I did the auto calibration. It has some slight effect on a few defaults and it calculates the distance each speaker is located from the listener. But it sounds awful if you leave it there.


I boosted the CNT LVL (Center speaker level) from -2 to +6. This was to allow the dialog to rise above the sometimes-heavy background music.


Next I boosted the SL LVL (Surround left speaker) from -3 to +2. I figure if I have a surround system I may as well hear the surroundiness. Hey, it's a word - I just invented it.


Similarly I upped the SR LVL (Surround right speaker) from -2 to +2. My seating location isn't exactly symmetrical with the speakers. I suppose I could try upping it to +3 to match the +5 increase of the SL LVL.


Then I raised the SW LVL (Subwoofer level) from 0 to +5.


Finally, I raised the BASS LVL from 0 to +25 and decreased the TRE LVL from 0 to -25.


It sounds wayyy better now. I wonder - could anyone devise a more confusing user interface for changing these settings? And why doesn't the manual tell you that you must adjust these other settings to get decent sound? Seems like they'd have fewer returns and happier customers?


After buying this fancy HDMI system I found that the PACE DVR my cable provider uses doesn't properly output Dolby sound yet over HDMI. Agh!


----------



## tornadog

when I connect my ps3 to the third hdmi in, my sur r and l and sw levels are disabled. Is that normal???


----------



## lankadragon

tornadog.... there's something to be said about discovering the solutions to your problems on your own. You should try reading up on the manuals and see if you find an answer










With that, have you tried switching the audio settings on your PS3? make sure the surround sound options are set correctly.


----------



## tornadog

yes I read the manual and it wasnt very helpful....I was able to turn on hdmi control for the toshiba hddvd player and the options became available. But for the life of me, I cant get the same thing to work with the PS3 which is a Sony device.


If somebody has a ps3, I would liek to know what all options were set for audio output settings, theres so many pcm settings, I am confused??? I set BD output to bitstream like someone suggested in this thread.


----------



## HDTV Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roginator* /forum/post/12454931
> 
> 
> Hare's a post I made recently regarding the similar HT-SF2000:
> 
> 
> I just adjusted my speaker settings after an aggravating time watching The Good Shepherd in HD-DVD and not being able to make out all of the conversations in the movie.
> 
> 
> My hearing isn't that good, so these adjustments may not be useful for every/anyone else. I also folded a piece of paper and placed it under the center speaker so it wouldn't rattle against the glass TV stand (just in case). And I didn't spend a GREAT deal of time doing this.
> 
> 
> I was surprised at how few settings needed changing. First step was to zero out everything. If I recall, you turn the receiver on but hold the ON button down until the word CLEARING appears. (see manual). Then I did the auto calibration. It has some slight effect on a few defaults and it calculates the distance each speaker is located from the listener. But it sounds awful if you leave it there.
> 
> 
> I boosted the CNT LVL (Center speaker level) from -2 to +6. This was to allow the dialog to rise above the sometimes-heavy background music.
> 
> 
> Next I boosted the SL LVL (Surround left speaker) from -3 to +2. I figure if I have a surround system I may as well hear the surroundiness. Hey, it's a word - I just invented it.
> 
> 
> Similarly I upped the SR LVL (Surround right speaker) from -2 to +2. My seating location isn't exactly symmetrical with the speakers. I suppose I could try upping it to +3 to match the +5 increase of the SL LVL.
> 
> 
> Then I raised the SW LVL (Subwoofer level) from 0 to +5.
> 
> 
> Finally, I raised the BASS LVL from 0 to +25 and decreased the TRE LVL from 0 to -25.
> 
> 
> It sounds wayyy better now. I wonder - could anyone devise a more confusing user interface for changing these settings? And why doesn't the manual tell you that you must adjust these other settings to get decent sound? Seems like they'd have fewer returns and happier customers?
> 
> 
> After buying this fancy HDMI system I found that the PACE DVR my cable provider uses doesn't properly output Dolby sound yet over HDMI. Agh!



My adjustments that worked out were nearly the same as above.


----------



## lankadragon

hey torna, what was the price of the ss2000 when you got it at bestbuy.


----------



## tornadog

356 and on top of that I applied the 12% off, came to 345 after tax.


----------



## lankadragon

Well torna, I just got it about 5 min ago. Im gonna be setting mine up soon. Same exact deal you just got. Ill let you know what i think in a day or so


----------



## ThomasJ76

I'm looking at getting one of these in a few days.


By and large, does it seem simple enough to set up with the PS3 and 360 for 5.1 PCM for games and HD/Blu Ray movies? Are there any issues I need to be aware of?


I'm thinking of not using it for any HDMI video passthrough though, since I only have 2 HDMI devices going into the TV, so I'm mainly just worried about the audio situation.


And just to be sure, this does have HDMI audio processing, not just past through? The last hour has provided no concrete results.


Thanks alot.


----------



## tornadog

This is my settings for the ps3:


PS3


BD/DVD OutputCM

Audio Settings:HDMI,automatic


SS2000 set to Video2/BD, no settings changed on it, just carried over the settings from the initial calibration.


I played warhawk which had stereo and LPCM 7.1 as sound output options. I selected LPCM and sound flowed in all speakers, selecting stereo made sound to go only to the front speakers.


----------



## lankadragon

After manually calibrating, Im in love with this system. I could not hear any conversation after auto calibration, but that was easily fixed with a bit of tweaking. For 350 Im a happy man. The sub being passive is not an issue for me at all. It gets so loud in my place I gotta tone it down a bit.


In case anyone is wondering, I have an 11x16 living room.


----------



## tornadog

Ok lanka...what r ur settings like...my room is abt the same, and what volume level do you use...I have put it at 20, r u going higher????


----------



## lankadragon

20 in the min Ill put at night. I like 24 for the most part, but there are times I know I'm going to be chatting with my landlord when its that high. My settings are for the most part what the other fellow a few posts back did. I did turn up my sur speakers up to +4 though because I felt the sound coming from them were somewhat weak. I took the center to +4. Any higher and I felt the center was overpowering the other speakers too much. Everything else is the same.


----------



## patlarry

Has anyone had a problem with the Sony HT SS 2000 subwoofer when playing a DVD or BD from the Sony BDP300? (Input Audio2). There is a low frequency background rumble. The blu-ray is connected via HDMI cable and I have lowered the level for the subwoofer to -2. It does not happen with the input from the satellite receiver, which is input SAT.


----------



## HDTV Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patlarry* /forum/post/12511708
> 
> 
> Has anyone had a problem with the Sony HT SS 2000 subwoofer when playing a DVD or BD from the Sony BDP300? (Input Audio2). There is a low frequency background rumble. The blu-ray is connected via HDMI cable and I have lowered the level for the subwoofer to -2. It does not happen with the input from the satellite receiver, which is input SAT.



My Sony BD-S300 didn't produce any extra rumble when connected to the SS2000.


----------



## tex94

I have the same configuration and no rumble either. How do you have the BDP300 configured? I am passing all PCM via HDMI to the ss2000 and it sounds great.


----------



## tex94

I think the HDMI communication features on this HTIB are a bit screwy. Let me try and describe what I mean but I have no idea if what I am suggesting is possible. I would be very interested in hearing if any of you have similar issues.

*First, my setup:*

Comcast/Moto dct3416, set to scale at 1080i

Sony BDP300 Blu Ray, set to PCM and 1080p fixed

Sony ss2000 HTIB, hdmi control set to off

Sharp 52D62U LCD

everything is passed via HDMI to the receiver and then to the TV
*

Here is what happens:*

(1) My comcast box settings always get reset to the standard settings (no scaling). It seems like somehow the ss2000 is sending a reset signal to the Comcast box via HDMI (I have even noticed the display on the comcast box flicker to "dUL" occasionally which is what I think it does when comcast resets the box). Now, it is not the end of the world as my TV does a better job scaling anyway but I hate that annoying lag when I switch between SD and HD channels. This reset seems to happen every time.


(2) I spent quite a bit of time calibrating my Sharp and I noticed this weekend that Film Mode (which I had set to off on all presets) was flipped to On on all of the presets. Again, no big deal but annoying. Thankfully, it hasn't changed any other of the settings (at least yet). I reset the mode to off and played around with the TV, BD, Comcast, and AVR and could not get it to do it again.


Now, I am really new at this stuff so maybe there is a better explanation out there but the HDMI control is the only thing I can think of. I am guessing that maybe the ss2000 is sending an odd message through? THoughts? Anyone experienced anything similar?


----------



## HDTV Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/12512550
> 
> 
> I think the HDMI communication features on this HTIB are a bit screwy. Let me try and describe what I mean but I have no idea if what I am suggesting is possible. I would be very interested in hearing if any of you have similar issues.
> 
> *First, my setup:*
> 
> Comcast/Moto dct3416, set to scale at 1080i
> 
> Sony BDP300 Blu Ray, set to PCM and 1080p fixed
> 
> Sony ss2000 HTIB, hdmi control set to off
> 
> Sharp 52D62U LCD
> 
> everything is passed via HDMI to the receiver and then to the TV
> *
> 
> Here is what happens:*
> 
> (1) My comcast box settings always get reset to the standard settings (no scaling). It seems like somehow the ss2000 is sending a reset signal to the Comcast box via HDMI (I have even noticed the display on the comcast box flicker to "dUL" occasionally which is what I think it does when comcast resets the box). Now, it is not the end of the world as my TV does a better job scaling anyway but I hate that annoying lag when I switch between SD and HD channels. This reset seems to happen every time.
> 
> 
> (2) I spent quite a bit of time calibrating my Sharp and I noticed this weekend that Film Mode (which I had set to off on all presets) was flipped to On on all of the presets. Again, no big deal but annoying. Thankfully, it hasn't changed any other of the settings (at least yet). I reset the mode to off and played around with the TV, BD, Comcast, and AVR and could not get it to do it again.
> 
> 
> Now, I am really new at this stuff so maybe there is a better explanation out there but the HDMI control is the only thing I can think of. I am guessing that maybe the ss2000 is sending an odd message through? THoughts? Anyone experienced anything similar?



I don't think the SS2000 is going to be resetting your set-top-box, under any circumstances. I do see how your SS2000 could effect your TV and its automatic options. If the TV is seeing various source formats, it is going to adjust the picture format. If your set-top-box is set to a specific TV screen format type (i.e., 16:9 ) but the source signal is from a SD 4:3 format station, then there are options in your set-top-box programming to tell the box what to send. There are also options in your TV to tell it what to do if it receives a specific format signal (i.e., 4:3 ). The SS2000 is just a passthrough, doing nothing to the signal.


----------



## phamtasm

I just got mine for delivery from Bestbuy today. I can't wait to try it out. I was deciding between this and the Samsung AS720ST, but this is priced a lot nicer. If I was going for the SF2000, then it may have been harder deciding between the Samsung and this unit. Hope I made the right decision.


----------



## swarm87

i pressed the wrong power button on the remote and my tv shut off. i did not put in a code how did it know the code for my tv?


----------



## zzzpt

Can you tell me what dimension are the cables in the Sony HT-SF2000 ?

I need at least 20 meters for one speaker (back one)


Is it possible to extend the cables ? Can they be bought in a regular shop, or only in Sony's reps ?


Thank you for your comments, from Portugal









excuse-me for my english


----------



## JayCeKaden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roginator* /forum/post/12454931
> 
> 
> 
> After buying this fancy HDMI system I found that the PACE DVR my cable provider uses doesn't properly output Dolby sound yet over HDMI. Agh!



Nope, wrong answer. It is your receiver. I had the same one and took it back due to that issue (no dolby digital through cable TV). My current receiver does just fine Dolby Digital and I still have the same cable provider.


----------



## HDTV Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zzzpt* /forum/post/12538662
> 
> 
> Can you tell me what dimension are the cables in the Sony HT-SF2000 ?
> 
> I need at least 20 meters for one speaker (back one)
> 
> 
> Is it possible to extend the cables ? Can they be bought in a regular shop, or only in Sony's reps ?
> 
> 
> Thank you for your comments, from Portugal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse-me for my english



In an earlier post, it said the rear surround wires are 26 Ft. long.


----------



## tornadog

I bought a used 360 and it has component output. How do I connect it so video comes on tv and audio from the ss2000? If I connect the component to the tv and send the audio output from tv to the ss200 using the red/white cables, will I be able to get full 5.1 DD audio??


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zzzpt* /forum/post/12538662
> 
> 
> Can you tell me what dimension are the cables in the Sony HT-SF2000 ?
> 
> I need at least 20 meters for one speaker (back one)
> 
> 
> Is it possible to extend the cables ? Can they be bought in a regular shop, or only in Sony's reps ?
> 
> 
> Thank you for your comments, from Portugal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse-me for my english



They are 26' long but you can easily extend it by using wire nuts/wire connectors. Just remember that the wire provided is something like 18-20 gauge so for really long runs you might want to cut the wire closer to the Sony proprietary connectors and use a better quality wire.


----------



## zzzpt

Thank you both


Will check for those nuts/wire connectors, in a shop near me


----------



## shaw515

Ok, what is going on here? I own a Toshiba A2 and the receiver will play sound if the HDMI/DVI cable is not plugged in that is sending the video to the television. But as soon as I plug the cable in, the video is displayed but the sound goes out. What exactly am I doing wrong here?


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shaw515* /forum/post/12552094
> 
> 
> Ok, what is going on here? I own a Toshiba A2 and the receiver will play sound if the HDMI/DVI cable is not plugged in that is sending the video to the television. But as soon as I plug the cable in, the video is displayed but the sound goes out. What exactly am I doing wrong here?



I would check whether you have the HDMI audio set to 'AMP' OR 'TV+AMP'. sometimes if you have it set to tv+amp the receiver will not produce sound (becuase it thinks your tv is doing that)


----------



## tex94

Does anyone use the audio sync delay on thier ss2000? I feel like the sound and video are inconsistently out of sync and so I have been experimenting with this. Last night I was watching cable and noticed that the sound was early so I set the a/v sync to 7ms and that seemed to fix it. This morning when I turned on cable again it was out of sync again and I needed to drop the 7ms back to 0ms. Other times it seems like 2ms is right. Has anyone else noticed this? I am fully prepared to admit that I have just become neurotic about the difference (my wife seems to think so) so if no one else notices anything I may just reset the sync to 0 and forget it.


Here's my setup, everything runs via HDMI.

Comcast to ss2000 via 3' hdmi cord

Sony bdp-s300 to ss2000 via 3' hdmi

ss2000 to Sharp 52d62u via 8' hdmi
Thanks for the help


----------



## HDTV Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/12563468
> 
> 
> Does anyone use the audio sync delay on thier ss2000? I feel like the sound and video are inconsistently out of sync and so I have been experimenting with this. Last night I was watching cable and noticed that the sound was early so I set the a/v sync to 7ms and that seemed to fix it. This morning when I turned on cable again it was out of sync again and I needed to drop the 7ms back to 0ms. Other times it seems like 2ms is right. Has anyone else noticed this? I am fully prepared to admit that I have just become neurotic about the difference (my wife seems to think so) so if no one else notices anything I may just reset the sync to 0 and forget it.
> 
> 
> Here's my setup, everything runs via HDMI.
> 
> Comcast to ss2000 via 3' hdmi cord
> 
> Sony bdp-s300 to ss2000 via 3' hdmi
> 
> ss2000 to Sharp 52d62u via 8' hdmi
> Thanks for the help



With other AVRs I have heard people talk about seeing no sync issues with HD channels but issues with standard channels. The sync issues can also occur depending on what Audio format is playing.


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Owner* /forum/post/12563612
> 
> 
> With other AVRs I have heard people talk about seeing no sync issues with HD channels but issues with standard channels. The sync issues can also occur depending on what Audio format is playing.



That's interesting. I dont really see or hear a variance by source. Last night when I adjusted the delay to 7ms i tested it on a standard DVD, blu-ray, and several cable signals (even onDemand) and i had it synced perfectly. THis morning I tried it and it was off (but it might have been SD cable). I will try it again and let you know.


I dont really mind setting up th delay but it would be annoying if it varied each time I turned it on.


----------



## HDTV Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/12563820
> 
> 
> That's interesting. I dont really see or hear a variance by source. Last night when I adjusted the delay to 7ms i tested it on a standard DVD, blu-ray, and several cable signals (even onDemand) and i had it synced perfectly. THis morning I tried it and it was off (but it might have been SD cable). I will try it again and let you know.
> 
> 
> I dont really mind setting up th delay but it would be annoying if it varied each time I turned it on.



When you turned the set on in the morning was the delay at 7ms?


----------



## fresh83

Hi all, newbie here. I just bought this unit today and Im having issues with getting sound from the ss2000. I have my directv connected via s-video/av to my lcd tv and the tv connected via hdmi to ss2000 hdmi output. Im thinking shouldnt it be all seamless. Can someone please tell me what im missing here? ive done auto cal and sound came out of the speakers so wire connection should not be an issue. Ive also gone through the manual back and forth already. Is there specific settings I should implement. Thanks



update: silly me I was missing audio out from tv to ss2000. Now the problem is the surround speakers are not displaying on the reciever. I like the unit so far I got a good deal ($350 bb)


----------



## HDTV Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fresh83* /forum/post/12568220
> 
> 
> Hi all, newbie here. I just bought this unit today and Im having issues with getting sound from the ss2000. I have my directv connected via s-video/av to my lcd tv and the tv connected via hdmi to ss2000 hdmi output. Im thinking shouldnt it be all seamless. Can someone please tell me what im missing here? ive done auto cal and sound came out of the speakers so wire connection should not be an issue. Ive also gone through the manual back and forth already. Is there specific settings I should implement. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> update: silly me I was missing audio out from tv to ss2000. Now the problem is the surround speakers are not displaying on the reciever. I like the unit so far I got a good deal ($350 bb)



You said "...and the tv connected via hdmi to ss2000 hdmi output" Did you mean ...tv connected via hdmi to ss2000 hdmi input? You did not mention any connection between your DirectTV and your ss2000, if you actually did mean ss2000 hdmi output.


----------



## phamtasm

I got this and haven't set it up yet. But I'm a bit disappointed with the speakers. They feel a bit cheaply built. I'm considering swapping them with the Klipsh Synergy III speaker set. Has anyone here done anything similar? Thoughts?


----------



## ChillWill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shaw515* /forum/post/12552094
> 
> 
> Ok, what is going on here? I own a Toshiba A2 and the receiver will play sound if the HDMI/DVI cable is not plugged in that is sending the video to the television. But as soon as I plug the cable in, the video is displayed but the sound goes out. What exactly am I doing wrong here?



I had to get my forgotten password for this.


You are not doing anything wrong.


After about 4-5 hrs. reading the manual and with the optical audio hooked up I decided to call Sony about this. After 10-15 minutes of someone asking me if the power was turned on etc. I told her I needed to go to a higher level of Tech support (said very politely). When the next level of tech support came on after mulling it over for a while he said he thought the problem was the HDMI handshake/protocol. I unplugged my optical audio and lost the sound. When I pulled out the HDMI-to-DVI TV cable from the receiver the sound came on through the HDMI audio.


There is nothing you can do about this as far as I know. HDMI and DVI aren't about the latest and greatest technology, It's about copyright protection cooked up by Hollywood and agreed to by the manufacturers. Never mind that you don't want to send the sound to your TV; HDMI has detected that there is no HDMI/DVI destination for the audio and therefore won't allow even the receiver to play the HDMI audio.


I'm fairly confident that you would get HDMI audio to play through the receiver if your TV had HDMI inputs.


----------



## bpenticuff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tornadog* /forum/post/12543834
> 
> 
> I bought a used 360 and it has component output. How do I connect it so video comes on tv and audio from the ss2000? If I connect the component to the tv and send the audio output from tv to the ss200 using the red/white cables, will I be able to get full 5.1 DD audio??




Hi Tornadog, not sure if you already got this worked out, but you can connect the component cables to your tv and run an optical audio cable out of the xbox (the connection should be actually on your component cable plug that connects to the X360). Then connect the other end of this to an optical audio input on the HT-SS2000 and you should be set. I believe audio signals will still be sent to your tv if you plugged in the audio plugs of the component into your TV, if so you can either unplug them or just mute your tv.


Hope that made sense,


Bkp


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Owner* /forum/post/12565199
> 
> 
> When you turned the set on in the morning was the delay at 7ms?



Yes, it remains at 7ms but you can forget this question. I think I am just suffering from a special 'tweaking' neurosis. I confirmed this when I was at church with my family this morning and i thought the minister's voice was off too. I think I just need to take a break from continual tweaking!


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phamtasm* /forum/post/12568698
> 
> 
> I got this and haven't set it up yet. But I'm a bit disappointed with the speakers. They feel a bit cheaply built. I'm considering swapping them with the Klipsh Synergy III speaker set. Has anyone here done anything similar? Thoughts?



I am not using the regular speakers - other than the subwoofer and surrounds. I have some better quality Sony front/center speakers and am very pleased with the sound. I may also replace the rear speakers too but for now I am happy with them. The only issue with the speakers you mention is that they are 8ohm instead of these 3ohm speakers. They will work but you wont get the optimal sound out of them. I think you are stuck with the subwoofer (the weakest part of th system in my mind) though unless someone can figure out how to hook up a powered sub with this.


----------



## fresh83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Owner* /forum/post/12568614
> 
> 
> You said "...and the tv connected via hdmi to ss2000 hdmi output" Did you mean ...tv connected via hdmi to ss2000 hdmi input? You did not mention any connection between your DirectTV and your ss2000, if you actually did mean ss2000 hdmi output.



I have the tv connected to the ss200's hdmi output according to the quick setup guide. I dont have the directtv connected to the ss2000. Is there an advantage to connecting it directly to the ss2000? Anyways Ive had a chance to play with the settings and tweak it little bit and it sounds much better. I took the advice from previous page to set it multi channel and it sounds the best imo out of all the surround setups.


----------



## HDTV Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fresh83* /forum/post/12575291
> 
> 
> I have the tv connected to the ss200's hdmi output according to the quick setup guide. I dont have the directtv connected to the ss2000. Is there an advantage to connecting it directly to the ss2000? Anyways Ive had a chance to play with the settings and tweak it little bit and it sounds much better. I took the advice from previous page to set it multi channel and it sounds the best imo out of all the surround setups.



At first when you were talking about no Audio, and said your DirectTV box was not connected to the SS2000, but your TV was connected to the SS2000 HDMI "Output" ...I said, "no wonder you don't have sound coming out of your SS2000.


I had mine set with the Set-Top-Box runing HDMI out to the SS2000 HDMI in. I had the Blue-Ray Player runing HDMI out to the SS2000 HDMI in. I had the SS2000 runing HDMI out to the HDTV. The SS2000 passed the Video from the set-top-box to the HDTV with no issues. The only thing I had to do to make sure I got sound was set the set-top-box software to HDMI audio out.


----------



## fresh83

I had mine set with the Set-Top-Box runing HDMI out to the SS2000 HDMI in. I had the Blue-Ray Player runing HDMI out to the SS2000 HDMI in. I had the SS2000 runing HDMI out to the HDTV. The SS2000 passed the Video from the set-top-box to the HDTV with no issues. The only thing I had to do to make sure I got sound was set the set-top-box software to HDMI audio out.[/quote]


Well at first I thought all i needed was a hdmi cable connected from the tv to the ss2000 out because Ive been reading that it does audio pass. Then after reading the manual a little bit more, it made sense that the ss2000 needed an audio output source still and thats when I connected audio cables from tv. Sorry for not making sense, all these i/o sources can a bit overwhelming. Thanks for your feedback hdtvowner.


----------



## SlipJigs

When the PS3 is set to PCM output, I sometimes don't get my center channel.


Is the 2000 supposed to auto detect the source? How can I tell if this is working properly - do I maybe have a defective receiver?


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SlipJigs* /forum/post/12589783
> 
> 
> When the PS3 is set to PCM output, I sometimes don't get my center channel.
> 
> 
> Is the 2000 supposed to auto detect the source? How can I tell if this is working properly - do I maybe have a defective receiver?



I just locked my ss2000 to PCM (this is in the Audio menu under DEC PRI). This seems to work.


----------



## SlipJigs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/12591362
> 
> 
> I just locked my ss2000 to PCM (this is in the Audio menu under DEC PRI). This seems to work.



Thanks for the suggestion! Did you have the same or a similar issue with the PS3 or another BluRay player?


If it is an issue with detecing the source properly, then I either have a faulty receiver or PS3 - and even tho there's a workaround, I would rather they worked as they should.


----------



## suedeface

I just got mine and used it for about 1 hour at a moderate - low volume. I heard a small "pop" in the left surround speaker and the receiver went into "protect" mode. The manual says this is due to an irregular current from the speakers. I've of course tried uplugging and reseting everything but nothing works. This stinks. 1 hour into its life and it malfunctions.


I bought it from SonyStyle and they want me to pay to ship it back to them! The thing didn't last 60 minutes. I can't speak to the quality of the sound as I didn't have time to do all the adjustments. The build quality for me is lacking obviously and so is the Customer Service


----------



## HDTV Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *suedeface* /forum/post/12593379
> 
> 
> I just got mine and used it for about 1 hour at a moderate - low volume. I heard a small "pop" in the left surround speaker and the receiver went into "protect" mode. The manual says this is due to an irregular current from the speakers. I've of course tried uplugging and reseting everything but nothing works. This stinks. 1 hour into its life and it malfunctions.
> 
> 
> I bought it from SonyStyle and they want me to pay to ship it back to them! The thing didn't last 60 minutes. I can't speak to the quality of the sound as I didn't have time to do all the adjustments. The build quality for me is lacking obviously and so is the Customer Service



I wonder if you call your nearest Sony store if you could just take it back to the store.


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SlipJigs* /forum/post/12593020
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion! Did you have the same or a similar issue with the PS3 or another BluRay player?
> 
> 
> If it is an issue with detecing the source properly, then I either have a faulty receiver or PS3 - and even tho there's a workaround, I would rather they worked as they should.



No, I didnt have this issue with a blu ray player but I had a similar one with my cable box. My Sony s300 BD player and my Toshiba hd-a3 both worked fine on auto.


----------



## ABates21

Is there a way to hook up an iPod to this system without buying the Sony Digital Media Adapter? I really don't want to spend another $100 just to play my ipod.


I just unboxed the system yesterday and got the same hollow/sss sound problem a few people have mentioned on here. I am going to try some of the tweaks when I get home from work. I put in Pirates #3 last night to watch the last few scenes for a quick demo and I couldn't hardly understand the dialogue. Hopefully the tweaks fix the problem. Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABates21* /forum/post/12597889
> 
> 
> Is there a way to hook up an iPod to this system without buying the Sony Digital Media Adapter? I really don't want to spend another $100 just to play my ipod.
> 
> 
> I just unboxed the system yesterday and got the same hollow/sss sound problem a few people have mentioned on here. I am going to try some of the tweaks when I get home from work. I put in Pirates #3 last night to watch the last few scenes for a quick demo and I couldn't hardly understand the dialogue. Hopefully the tweaks fix the problem. Thanks for all the great info.



I have a regular Apple iPod dock with RCA jacks going into the ss2000 (and an s-video connection into the TV) and it works fine. Dont waste your money on the sony dock (especially since it wont send video anyway).


----------



## islewarrior




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SlipJigs* /forum/post/12589783
> 
> 
> When the PS3 is set to PCM output, I sometimes don't get my center channel.
> 
> 
> Is the 2000 supposed to auto detect the source? How can I tell if this is working properly - do I maybe have a defective receiver?




set the ps3 to auto, hdmi and the receiver will decide what is best


----------



## ABates21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/12599783
> 
> 
> I have a regular Apple iPod dock with RCA jacks going into the ss2000 (and an s-video connection into the TV) and it works fine. Dont waste your money on the sony dock (especially since it wont send video anyway).



Ok, I think I have an svideo cord laying around somewhere. As for the RCA cable, can you link me on what I'm looking for there? I found something on Amazon for cheap but I can't post a URL here yet. What does that cord hook into on the back of the receiver? Sorry for the newb questions. I know all there is to know about HDTV's but somehow missed the lesson on surround sound systems.


----------



## islewarrior




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABates21* /forum/post/12597889
> 
> 
> Is there a way to hook up an iPod to this system without buying the Sony Digital Media Adapter? I really don't want to spend another $100 just to play my ipod.
> 
> 
> I just unboxed the system yesterday and got the same hollow/sss sound problem a few people have mentioned on here. I am going to try some of the tweaks when I get home from work. I put in Pirates #3 last night to watch the last few scenes for a quick demo and I couldn't hardly understand the dialog. Hopefully the tweaks fix the problem. Thanks for all the great info.



watched pirates3 on it also. no sss hiss dialog is perfect. just adjust the system to how you like it. it is a somewhat confusing receiver menu but totally customizable. for $300 it is a great system but it is a $300 system not a top of the line unit. that being said i don't think there are many htib that are more full featured then the Sony. but you will not get 7.1 which for me is fine. 6 speakers in the room i have is enough.

also looks like you could use any speakers you want for it.

it has 3 hdmi inputs and 3 optical inputs but some of them are paired so in total you can hook 4 different systems to it.


----------



## SlipJigs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/12597715
> 
> 
> No, I didnt have this issue with a blu ray player but I had a similar one with my cable box. My Sony s300 BD player and my Toshiba hd-a3 both worked fine on auto.



Interesting. I will have to delve into some experiments now with various disks to see what happens.


----------



## HDTV Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *islewarrior* /forum/post/12600038
> 
> 
> watched pirates3 on it also. no sss hiss dialog is perfect. just adjust the system to how you like it. it is a somewhat confusing receiver menu but totally customizable. for $300 it is a great system but it is a $300 system not a top of the line unit. that being said i don't think there are many htib that are more full featured then the Sony. but you will not get 7.1 which for me is fine. 6 speakers in the room i have is enough.
> 
> also looks like you could use any speakers you want for it.
> 
> it has 3 hdmi inputs and 3 optical inputs but some of them are paired so in total you can hook 4 different systems to it.



I think you can easily adjust the center speaker channel so that you will have no issue with the dialog. I think you will also want to change the tone on the FL and FR. Then decrease the SR and SL and increase the Sub.


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ABates21* /forum/post/12600010
> 
> 
> Ok, I think I have an svideo cord laying around somewhere. As for the RCA cable, can you link me on what I'm looking for there? I found something on Amazon for cheap but I can't post a URL here yet. What does that cord hook into on the back of the receiver? Sorry for the newb questions. I know all there is to know about HDTV's but somehow missed the lesson on surround sound systems.



Sorry, you cant use a regular RCA cord. You can get one from the apple site that is a simple Y adapter (I cant post a URL either). There are some from Belkin and from Monster but you can probably find cheaper ones too. You plug the end with only a single jack into the iPod dock and plug the other end into the red and white R/L jacks on the back of the receiver.


----------



## tex94

I know that many of you have the s300 BD player hooked up to this unit as I do. I have been very happy with the setup and currently have the BD player set to output PCM (so the player decodes everything). I just got an HD DVD (A3) hooked up too and I set that player to decode and transmit PCM too. I was testing standard DVDs in both to see upscaled better. The s300 had a slight, very slight (maybe?) edge on the A3 but the sound quality of the A3 was clearly superior. Frankly this surprised me since I would have guessed that for a basic DD 5.1 track it would sound identical whether the player or the receiver did the decoding but the difference seemed real. So here's my question: how do you that have an s300 have it set up? Do you have the player or the receiver decode the track? Does it matter?


EDIT: I just tested the sound once each with the s300 and the ss2000 decoding the dolby digital and there really is no difference. The sound decoded on the A3 and passed as PCM via HDMI definitely does sound much richer. Interesting as i still dont know why there would be any difference.


EDIT #2: Ok, I think I found the cause and it has nothing to do with the ss2000. I had my DRC compression on the s300 turned to max and completely turned off on the A3. When I turned this feature off on the s300 the sound was virtually identical.


----------



## hong kong phooey

okay i'm thinking of purchasing this unit today and i have a quick question...


i'm returning a samsung as720 because of numerous hdmi handshake issues, but the "straw that broke the camels back" in my decision to return it is that i use the ps3 to both play games and watch movies, and the samsung unit for whatever reason was having trouble passing the 'rgb full' setting on the ps3; to play games or do anything non-dvd or blu-ray related, i had to turn the brightness of my tv up to about 64, then to watch a dvd or blu-ray (or even when i switched back to my cable box hooked up via hdmi to the receiver) i had to turn brightness back down to the more reasonable 51. (sure i could have set the ps3 to output 'rgb limited' but then neither btb or wtw are passed).


so to get to my question, is this same problem present in this sony unit? i'm hoping that the all-sony workflow will alleviate some of these problems, but can anyone speak to this? any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vsgls1

I have had no problems playing games with the PS3 through this Sony. I have yet to try any DVD or BDs.


----------



## SlipJigs

Ok, another question here - thanks so much to all of you who have been helping me out on the other issue.


Watched the new Harry Potter BD via the PS3 - set the PS3 to LPCM and chose PCM from the Disc menu. It sounded great.


But - I can't set levels from the level menu -I just get Center level, and Front level - the others are greyed out. Why is this? It's almost as if the box thinks I'm only getting stereo, but I'm not - it's full surround, I can hear it.


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SlipJigs* /forum/post/12644574
> 
> 
> Ok, another question here - thanks so much to all of you who have been helping me out on the other issue.
> 
> 
> Watched the new Harry Potter BD via the PS3 - set the PS3 to LPCM and chose PCM from the Disc menu. It sounded great.
> 
> 
> But - I can't set levels from the level menu -I just get Center level, and Front level - the others are greyed out. Why is this? It's almost as if the box thinks I'm only getting stereo, but I'm not - it's full surround, I can hear it.



I have noticed the same thing. It doesnt seem to let you make any adjustments when it is getting a PCM signal. It does, however, let you make adjustments when you get a DD signal and it appears to use these settings even when getting a PCM signal. I know that many AVRs dont apply discrete settings when getting 5.1 analog PCM and I am assuming this is some holdover feature/bug of another implementation.


----------



## 26x world champs

Hey! I'm new here too and really appreciate the depth and good advice in this thread.


I bought my SS2000 a couple of days ago at B&H Photo for $329.00 and I mostly like it so far. It took me a couple of days to get used to most of the settings. I do have a few questions but first my set-up:


Toshiba Regza 37 inch LCD

Toshiba HD-3A DVD

Time Warner / Scientific Atlanta 8300HD DVR

Sony HT-SS2000


I originally hooked the Cable Box and DVD player to the Sony thru HDMI and got everything working after reading here to set the SS2000 to TV+AMP


My issue is that I am unable to program the Cablebox remote to work with SS2000. Can it be programmed for the SS2000? I've tried all the supplied codes and the auto-detect method all for naught. I want to be able to turn of the HTIB and TV at the same time.


It's too bad the receiver doesn't have an AC in for TV which would solve the problem too.


I've now plugged the Cablebox thru HDMI directly to the Toshiba TV so that I can watch without always having the HTIB turned on.


Thanks and Happy New Year to Everyone!


----------



## SlipJigs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/12646501
> 
> 
> I have noticed the same thing. It doesnt seem to let you make any adjustments when it is getting a PCM signal. It does, however, let you make adjustments when you get a DD signal and it appears to use these settings even when getting a PCM signal. I know that many AVRs dont apply discrete settings when getting 5.1 analog PCM and I am assuming this is some holdover feature/bug of another implementation.



Thanks tex - it helps to know I"m not missing something easy or just crazy! And yes, what you describe it exactly what's going on. I've had to switch over the SAT and set the levels there, then back to DVD. I don't know, I like adjusting levels on the fly, and eventually after so many movies and dial it in to where I want it - this, along with a couple other small issues may make me look for another system. For the most part, the sound is great but with occasional distortion. It's those three HDMI inputs that are keeping me in the game so far tho!


----------



## SlipJigs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *26x world champs* /forum/post/12646790
> 
> 
> Hey! I'm new here too and really appreciate the depth and good advice in this thread.
> 
> 
> I bought my SS2000 a couple of days ago at B&H Photo for $329.00 and I mostly like it so far. It took me a couple of days to get used to most of the settings. I do have a few questions but first my set-up:
> 
> 
> Toshiba Regza 37 inch LCD
> 
> Toshiba HD-3A DVD
> 
> Time Warner / Scientific Atlanta 8300HD DVR
> 
> Sony HT-SS2000
> 
> 
> I originally hooked the Cable Box and DVD player to the Sony thru HDMI and got everything working after reading here to set the SS2000 to TV+AMP
> 
> 
> My issue is that I am unable to program the Cablebox remote to work with SS2000. Can it be programmed for the SS2000? I've tried all the supplied codes and the auto-detect method all for naught. I want to be able to turn of the HTIB and TV at the same time.
> 
> 
> It's too bad the receiver doesn't have an AC in for TV which would solve the problem too.
> 
> 
> I've now plugged the Cablebox thru HDMI directly to the Toshiba TV so that I can watch without always having the HTIB turned on.
> 
> 
> Thanks and Happy New Year to Everyone!



You should be able to program one of the three remotes to control everything. The cable remote is usually the best choice as there are more inherent functions with that one. WIth the right code, you should be able to control the power and volume of the 2000. I am using a Harmony remote which works fine.


Secondary power outlets don't do much anymore, because even tho you put power to a device, that just sets it in standby, and it still needs to power on.


----------



## 26x world champs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SlipJigs* /forum/post/12650320
> 
> 
> You should be able to program one of the three remotes to control everything. The cable remote is usually the best choice as there are more inherent functions with that one. WIth the right code, you should be able to control the power and volume of the 2000. I am using a Harmony remote which works fine.
> 
> 
> Secondary power outlets don't do much anymore, because even tho you put power to a device, that just sets it in standby, and it still needs to power on.



Thanks for your reply. I'm hoping that someone who has the same cable box, the Scientific Atlanta 8300HD can tell me what the proper code is for the SS2200 since the ones that came with my remote did not work?


----------



## HDTV Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *26x world champs* /forum/post/12650477
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I'm hoping that someone who has the same cable box, the Scientific Atlanta 8300HD can tell me what the proper code is for the SS2200 since the ones that came with my remote did not work?



The hyperlink below should get you to an expired page, but you can depress "home" from there and then get help on your quest.

http://www.ezremote.com/setupcodehel...ort/Result.php


----------



## imadgnr8

I just bought the ss 2000 at BB the other day and Have the following set up


TV: Sony Bravia W3000 (Connect via HDMI output from SS200)

Time Warner Cable SA HD Box (HDMI input)

PS3 (BD HDMI input)

Toshiba A3 (DVD HDMI Input)


Aside from the SR speaker not working whenever I switch the component form either the PS3 or the TOSHIBA back to SAT I get no signal passing form the Set top Box. I have to turn everythign off and restart it by pwoering up the SS 2000, the TV and then the Set top in that order.


Does anyone else have this problem? Any solutions?


----------



## HDTV Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imadgnr8* /forum/post/12658178
> 
> 
> I just bought the ss 2000 at BB the other day and Have the following set up
> 
> 
> TV: Sony Bravia W3000 (Connect via HDMI output from SS200)
> 
> Time Warner Cable SA HD Box (HDMI input)
> 
> PS3 (BD HDMI input)
> 
> Toshiba A3 (DVD HDMI Input)
> 
> 
> Aside from the SR speaker not working whenever I switch the component form either the PS3 or the TOSHIBA back to SAT I get no signal passing form the Set top Box. I have to turn everythign off and restart it by pwoering up the SS 2000, the TV and then the Set top in that order.
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem? Any solutions?



I don't have the same AVR anymore, but I find that I always need to power up all other components and then the AVR. So if I am planning to wathc cable, I turn on the HDTV, followed by the Time Warner SA 8300 HD DVR, and then my AVR. If I am going to watch a Blue-Ray disc, I power up the HDTV, followed by the BDP, and then the AVR.


----------



## SlipJigs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Owner* /forum/post/12658308
> 
> 
> I don't have the same AVR anymore, but I find that I always need to power up all other components and then the AVR. So if I am planning to wathc cable, I turn on the HDTV, followed by the Time Warner SA 8300 HD DVR, and then my AVR. If I am going to watch a Blue-Ray disc, I power up the HDTV, followed by the BDP, and then the AVR.



There may be something to that, I"m guessing it's an HDMI thing. I use a harmony remote, and when I set it up, it defaulted to power the receiver last.


However, I can switch on and off components with no trouble.


----------



## MattF20C

Hi guys posting from Australia and just have a few questions about my HTSF2000 which looks to be the same as your HTSS2000. It looks to have the same receiver unit (STR-KS2000) but with different speakers.


Heres a pic:

http:// w w w.sony.com.au/catalog/popups/prod_popup.jsp?productId=HTSF2000 

(take out the spaces in the url)


I just wanted to know if there was a way to change the inputs around. The input for 'TV' only has an RCA input. I have a 46 XBR that outputs via optical is currently plugged into 'video 1'. is there any way to change it so when i select 'TV' it takes it's input from the optical 'video 1' instead of RCA?


Thanks in advance


Matt


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattF20C* /forum/post/12677066
> 
> 
> Hi guys posting from Australia and just have a few questions about my HTSF2000 which looks to be the same as your HTSS2000. It looks to have the same receiver unit (STR-KS2000) but with different speakers.
> 
> 
> Heres a pic:
> 
> http:// w w w.sony.com.au/catalog/popups/prod_popup.jsp?productId=HTSF2000
> 
> (take out the spaces in the url)
> 
> 
> I just wanted to know if there was a way to change the inputs around. The input for 'TV' only has an RCA input. I have a 46 XBR that outputs via optical is currently plugged into 'video 1'. is there any way to change it so when i select 'TV' it takes it's input from the optical 'video 1' instead of RCA?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Matt



Yes, you can reassign the digital optical and coaxial inputs. It is in the Amp Menu under section 5 called D.Assign. You can assign that video 1 input to TV if you want. More details on page 57-58 in your manual (at least the US version of it).


----------



## c80drew

This forum sure has some great info about the HT-SS2000 on it! Thanks for sharing it... I think I have decided to purchase this HTS, but I cannot find any in stores to look at or any pictures of the back of the speakers on the web. I need to see if the speakers can be wall mounted with a swivel post type mount as opposed to a simple screw in the wall sliding into the back of the speaker.


Does anyone know if the speakers can be connected to a such a wall mount? Or have a picture of the back?


Also, the best price I can find currently is at Circuit City for 359 with free shipping. Has anyone seen a better current deal?


Thanks!!

Drew


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c80drew* /forum/post/12678223
> 
> 
> This forum sure has some great info about the HT-SS2000 on it! Thanks for sharing it... I think I have decided to purchase this HTS, but I cannot find any in stores to look at or any pictures of the back of the speakers on the web. I need to see if the speakers can be wall mounted with a swivel post type mount as opposed to a simple screw in the wall sliding into the back of the speaker.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the speakers can be connected to a such a wall mount? Or have a picture of the back?
> 
> 
> Also, the best price I can find currently is at Circuit City for 359 with free shipping. Has anyone seen a better current deal?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Drew



I dont think you can use a swivel mount (or not easily anyway). There are no mounting options on the speaker other than the simple screw. It makes them ridiculously easy to hang but is not so great if you want to angle them.


I got mine for $319 from Amazon back in November.


----------



## c80drew

Thanks... could be a dealbreaker. I have pre-run my wires and they hang from the ceiling - was going to angle the speakers down and hang them from the ceiling. I guess I can try to look around for some type of mount that can be "fit" into the screw holder on the speaker?


----------



## c80drew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c80drew* /forum/post/12680590
> 
> 
> Thanks... could be a dealbreaker. I have pre-run my wires and they hang from the ceiling - was going to angle the speakers down and hang them from the ceiling. I guess I can try to look around for some type of mount that can be "fit" into the screw holder on the speaker?



I guess if I looked around on google first, I could have identified a solution. There are speaker mounts that have a "keyhole adapter" to fit into the speakers that only have the "screw in wall" mounting option. Guess everything is good to go...


Best deal I could find was actually B&H 330 + 25 shipping, no tax. beats Circuit City after tax.


----------



## Lunchmeat523

Hi, I am just checking in to say I love my SS2000. It meets all of my needs. The passive sub is a non-issue for me and so is the proprietary speakers connections. The sound is not blow your doors off, but I did not expect it to be for $350. This is my first HTiaB and it sounds wonderful. I have tried the TRUEHD, my Ipod, CD's and HDTV with 5.1 and it has added a whole new level of movie watching enjoyment for me. For the first few days I was constantly calibrating it and tinkering with the levels as soon as it was calibrated correctly it gave me goose bumps watching Batman Begins on my Tosh A2 in TRUEHD.


----------



## aphxtwinin

Hello all, I bought my ss2000 three days ago and its great, cant complain, except there is one thing bothering me. I have it hooked it up via HDMI to a ps3 and samsung hdtv. The box says it supports dts and when decoding it a dts light is supposed to pop up on the receivers screen. Well i have been watching band of brothers and it supports dts but no DTS logo lighting up on the receiver. I have set the AFD (pg.44 in manual) to Pro Logic 2 Movie and a Dolby Digital Pro Logic 2 light pops up and its coming out in surround and sounds great but if DTS is better which to my understanding it is then i want that DTS logo to pop up. I have messed around with all possible settings and nothing so any help would be great. Thank you and happy new year to all


----------



## Roginator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aphxtwinin* /forum/post/12687413
> 
> 
> Hello all, I bought my ss2000 three days ago and its great, cant complain, except there is one thing bothering me. I have it hooked it up via HDMI to a ps3 and samsung hdtv. The box says it supports dts and when decoding it a dts light is supposed to pop up on the receivers screen. Well i have been watching band of brothers and it supports dts but no DTS logo lighting up on the receiver. A Dolby Digital Pro Logic 2 light pops up and its coming out in surround and sounds great but if DTS is better which to my understanding it is then i want that DTS logo to pop up. I have messed around with all possible settings and nothing so any help would be great. Thank you and happy new year to all



Dumb question, but did you tell your DVD player to output in dts? (I don't have any dts DVDs so I can't test this...)


----------



## aphxtwinin

my dvd player is a ps3, theres no option to output in dts, i just did it hdmi and automatic through the ps3


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aphxtwinin* /forum/post/12687413
> 
> 
> Hello all, I bought my ss2000 three days ago and its great, cant complain, except there is one thing bothering me. I have it hooked it up via HDMI to a ps3 and samsung hdtv. The box says it supports dts and when decoding it a dts light is supposed to pop up on the receivers screen. Well i have been watching band of brothers and it supports dts but no DTS logo lighting up on the receiver. I have set the AFD (pg.44 in manual) to Pro Logic 2 Movie and a Dolby Digital Pro Logic 2 light pops up and its coming out in surround and sounds great but if DTS is better which to my understanding it is then i want that DTS logo to pop up. I have messed around with all possible settings and nothing so any help would be great. Thank you and happy new year to all



It sounds like your PS3 is set to send only 2CH sound. DD ProLogic is used to 'fake' a 5.1 setup when receiving 2channels. I dont have a PS3 but you need to configure it to send DTS via bitstream HDMI and then your lights should show up.


----------



## Roginator

Ok, I assume you can somehow select MENU on the ps3 and the DVD's menu will show on the screen... and you can somehow navigate to the various buttons on the menu screen - like SPECIAL FEATURES and LANGUAGES and PLAY MOVIE, etc.


Go to LANGUAGES (or something similar) and it should have several options including: English (Dolby Digital 5.1), English (DTS), English (Dolby Digital 2.0 Surround), French (Dolby Digital 2.0 Surround), Spanish (Dolby Digital 2.0 Surround)


Select the one you want.


I'm guessing you never bother looking here and think there is a setting in the receiver for this. Hey, I never bothered changing the sound output modes either till I got my HTIB.


If this didn't work, my apologies. There could be something screwy with the PS3 or your receiver.


Oops..what that last guy - tex94 - said is probably the problem. Sorry


----------



## aphxtwinin

tex94 thanks, i switched it to bitstream and dts popped up. I had it set to linear pcm...i have read everywhere that pcm is better or is linear pcm something different. can you explain the difference of linear pcm and bitstream. thanks a lot again.


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aphxtwinin* /forum/post/12687894
> 
> 
> tex94 thanks, i switched it to bitstream and dts popped up. I had it set to linear pcm...i have read everywhere that pcm is better or is linear pcm something different. can you explain the difference of linear pcm and bitstream. thanks a lot again.



I dont think you can use terms like better (or at least I am not qualified to use them). As I understand it, PCM is what comes after you decode an audio signal. All of the DD, DTS, etc. tracks you get on most discs are encoded and compressed (the exception for the most part being BD discs which frequently carry an uncompressed PCM track). Some device needs to decode that first into a digital stream (PCM) and then into an analog stream (what you hear). You can have either your PS3 decode the DD/DTS and send it as PCM to the receiver or you can send the undecoded stream (aka bitstream) to the receiver where it will decode it to PCM. In either situation the receiver then takes that PCM stream and converts digital signals to analog and amplifies them through the speakers.


Theoretically, it should not matter where the DD/DTS gets decoded and whether your receiver gets PCM or DD/DTS.


----------



## 26x world champs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c80drew* /forum/post/12678223
> 
> 
> This forum sure has some great info about the HT-SS2000 on it! Thanks for sharing it... I think I have decided to purchase this HTS, but I cannot find any in stores to look at or any pictures of the back of the speakers on the web. I need to see if the speakers can be wall mounted with a swivel post type mount as opposed to a simple screw in the wall sliding into the back of the speaker.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the speakers can be connected to a such a wall mount? Or have a picture of the back?
> 
> 
> Also, the best price I can find currently is at Circuit City for 359 with free shipping. Has anyone seen a better current deal?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Drew



You can at B&H Photo...I will post the link in my next post immediately because you need three posts to be able to post a URL.


----------



## 26x world champs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c80drew* /forum/post/12678223
> 
> 
> This forum sure has some great info about the HT-SS2000 on it! Thanks for sharing it... I think I have decided to purchase this HTS, but I cannot find any in stores to look at or any pictures of the back of the speakers on the web. I need to see if the speakers can be wall mounted with a swivel post type mount as opposed to a simple screw in the wall sliding into the back of the speaker.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the speakers can be connected to a such a wall mount? Or have a picture of the back?
> 
> 
> Also, the best price I can find currently is at Circuit City for 359 with free shipping. Has anyone seen a better current deal?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Drew



Here's the link to B&H Photo. You won't have to pay tax if you're outside of NYC.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produc...er_System.html


----------



## Dreamwriter

Yeah, "Bitstream" and "PCM" are horrid terms, nobody understands them until someone tells them what they mean. Better would be "Digital" and "Analogue" (even if not *quite* technically accurate), or better yet "Digital Passthru" and "Internal Decoding". Bitstream passes the digital signal to the receiver exactly as it was on the movie disc, for the receiver to decode, while with PCM, the device (PS3 in this case) does the decoding itself and passes an "analogue" signal to the receiver, all ready to be pumped through speakers.


In any case, on the PS3 with this receiver, for normal DVD's you want to set them to BitStream, so they pass the DTS or Dolby Digital signal to the receiver for it to decode, because the PS3 cannot decode DTS or Dolby Digital. For Blu-Ray movies, you want to set it to PCM, so the PS3 can decode them, because the SS2000 can't decode the special high-definition audio formats, but the PS3 can.


----------



## fresh83

quick question..I have my ps3 hooked up to my ss2000 via hdmi and my question is when I set the sound to auto and lpcm, the reciever displays pcm 48khz. How do I know if that is 2.1 or 5.1? I mean I can only hear sound coming from the left and right speaker. Can someone explain whats really going on here? Thx


----------



## SlipJigs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fresh83* /forum/post/12704003
> 
> 
> quick question..I have my ps3 hooked up to my ss2000 via hdmi and my question is when I set the sound to auto and lpcm, the reciever displays pcm 48khz. How do I know if that is 2.1 or 5.1? I mean I can only hear sound coming from the left and right speaker. Can someone explain whats really going on here? Thx



This issue was bothering me for a while, but after reading this thread and the PS3 as BluRay Player thread and asking a bunch of questions, I think I have it figured out.


With the same configuration, sometimes I only got 2.1. Other times, I was hearing 5.1. Switching the PS3 to bitstream worked, but I didn't like all that switching. In the end, I took the reciever off auto and set it to PCM.


So the receiver isn't properly recognizing the signal. I would say that's a defect, and apparently it's affecting more than just us! However, it still could be a setting issue somewhere, or an HDMI glitch.


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fresh83* /forum/post/12704003
> 
> 
> quick question..I have my ps3 hooked up to my ss2000 via hdmi and my question is when I set the sound to auto and lpcm, the reciever displays pcm 48khz. How do I know if that is 2.1 or 5.1? I mean I can only hear sound coming from the left and right speaker. Can someone explain whats really going on here? Thx



I have the s300 connected to this via HDMI and have it set to output PCM and also get the 48khs display on the ss2000. (It also did the same thing with my A3, just returned, when it was set to PCM). However, I definitely get 5.1 channels. I know this because the display on the ss2000 shows which speakers are active and because I hear it coming from the speakers.


If the same thing is not happening on yours then maybe there is either (a) some setting within the PS3 where it only is sending 2.1 channel PCM or (b) you have a defective unit.


----------



## ChrisBeveridge

Anyone have one of these hooked up to a TV with DVI for the input? I had figured that by setting it to just amp, it wouldn't try to send audio past the unit and fail.


----------



## fresh83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SlipJigs* /forum/post/12727372
> 
> 
> This issue was bothering me for a while, but after reading this thread and the PS3 as BluRay Player thread and asking a bunch of questions, I think I have it figured out.
> 
> 
> With the same configuration, sometimes I only got 2.1. Other times, I was hearing 5.1. Switching the PS3 to bitstream worked, but I didn't like all that switching. In the end, I took the reciever off auto and set it to PCM.
> 
> 
> So the receiver isn't properly recognizing the signal. I would say that's a defect, and apparently it's affecting more than just us! However, it still could be a setting issue somewhere, or an HDMI glitch.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/12728671
> 
> 
> I have the s300 connected to this via HDMI and have it set to output PCM and also get the 48khs display on the ss2000. (It also did the same thing with my A3, just returned, when it was set to PCM). However, I definitely get 5.1 channels. I know this because the display on the ss2000 shows which speakers are active and because I hear it coming from the speakers.
> 
> 
> If the same thing is not happening on yours then maybe there is either (a) some setting within the PS3 where it only is sending 2.1 channel PCM or (b) you have a defective unit.



I suppose there might be a glitch because all speakers are active as well on mine. One thing I notice though on the ps3 when Im trying to set sound settings manually, 2.1 48khz is disabled meaning I cant uncheck it. Looks to me like it is automatically detected somehow.


----------



## sudz

Hi all,


Finally was able to go into a Sonystyle store and hear the HT-SF2000 which is the same exact thing as the SS2000 but with the speakers mounted on stands. The reciever is identical, and very nice aesthetically seeing it's small form factor. The companion blu-ray player was also next to it on display, a very nice presentation and accolades for a well put together ergonomic system.


I was not however inspired by the sound quality or level. Now i do realize it was in a store atmosphere so it may be somewhat decieving, the bass was almost non existant and the volme levels even when toggled all the ay up to the max level at 40 was lacking.


I did ask if changing the speakers would give better acoustics, was told however that the system comes that way and you cannot buy the reciever separately. I'm unsure if paired up with better speakers that this system could do much better, seeing the price point i doubt that it is pumping out anywhere near the advertised 1000 watts RMS.


I did not get a chance to propoerly calibrate or adjust the volumes speaker by speaker, just want to know other opinions on it? I do not need to blow the windows out...do need it to be substantially better than the speakers that are standard on the LCD Bravia panel however.


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sudz* /forum/post/12740171
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Finally was able to go into a Sonystyle store and hear the HT-SF2000 which is the same exact thing as the SS2000 but with the speakers mounted on stands. The reciever is identical, and very nice aesthetically seeing it's small form factor. The companion blu-ray player was also next to it on display, a very nice presentation and accolades for a well put together ergonomic system.
> 
> 
> I was not however inspired by the sound quality or level. Now i do realize it was in a store atmosphere so it may be somewhat decieving, the bass was almost non existant and the volme levels even when toggled all the ay up to the max level at 40 was lacking.
> 
> 
> I did ask if changing the speakers would give better acoustics, was told however that the system comes that way and you cannot buy the reciever separately. I'm unsure if paired up with better speakers that this system could do much better, seeing the price point i doubt that it is pumping out anywhere near the advertised 1000 watts RMS.
> 
> 
> I did not get a chance to propoerly calibrate or adjust the volumes speaker by speaker, just want to know other opinions on it? I do not need to blow the windows out...do need it to be substantially better than the speakers that are standard on the LCD Bravia panel however.



I have the ss2000 and, after calibrating it manually, am quite pleased with the sound. I am using it in a small to mid sized room (about 20 x 15) and I never raise it anywhere close to max volume (typically sits between 15-22 on the volume dial). You do need to calibrate it as the out of the box settings are terrible as are the settings from auto calibration. About the only good thing from auto calibration is that it accurately measures the distance from the speakers to the ideal listening point. Most people (myself included) set the bass way up (+7.5 to +10) and the treble way down (-5.0 to -10) but then are pleased with the resulting sound. I use better speakers for the fronts and center and will eventually replace the rear units too. The only packaged speaker I am using is the subwoofer mostly because I cant figure out how to integrate a powered sub into the proprietary connection.


I am quite pleased with the unit. It has (almost) everything I need and nothing I don't. The form factor works for me and the 3 HDMI connections are great and I have no need for the 4-8 legacy video connections from other systems and the massive size. The only things I would like to see from the system are some of the advanced codecs and maybe a powered sub.


----------



## sudz

I agree on this system having all the connection i require for my needs, and keeps the system looking very sharp from an aesthetics perspective. I also love the matching Blu-ray player and when it drops in price a bit more would make a fantastic purchase to complete the look.


I was not happy with the sound but do understand everyone here has tweaked up the center and from speakers quite a bit to compensate for the stock setup.


It is interesting that the stock 15watt speakers in the Sony LCD seem to be as strong if not stronger than the surround system tested in the store. Am i off on this thought? I'm going to go back tomorrow and pump up some of the settings to see if i can get it to sound better...i'm not as worried about price as i am about having a Sony system to match my LCD panel, having HDMI with 1080P, and a clean looking slim line design.


Any other comments on the sound levels and quality.


Tex94, thank you very much for your thoughts. I believe changing out the front speakers is a value added for you but seeing you cannot buy the reciever separately that leaves that option off the table for me. It could be it was a very large space with a fair bit of background noise, they did have another system in there which sounded loader and crisper to me, unfortunately it was only 720P/1080i on the HDMI with no theatre sync. Perhaps Sony is coming out with something else in their new lineup...anyone know?


----------



## HDTV Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sudz* /forum/post/12745240
> 
> 
> I agree on this system having all the connection i require for my needs, and keeps the system looking very sharp from an aesthetics perspective. I also love the matching Blu-ray player and when it drops in price a bit more would make a fantastic purchase to complete the look.
> 
> 
> I was not happy with the sound but do understand everyone here has tweaked up the center and from speakers quite a bit to compensate for the stock setup.
> 
> 
> It is interesting that the stock 15watt speakers in the Sony LCD seem to be as strong if not stronger than the surround system tested in the store. Am i off on this thought? I'm going to go back tomorrow and pump up some of the settings to see if i can get it to sound better...i'm not as worried about price as i am about having a Sony system to match my LCD panel, having HDMI with 1080P, and a clean looking slim line design.
> 
> 
> Any other comments on the sound levels and quality.
> 
> 
> Tex94, thank you very much for your thoughts. I believe changing out the front speakers is a value added for you but seeing you cannot buy the reciever separately that leaves that option off the table for me. It could be it was a very large space with a fair bit of background noise, they did have another system in there which sounded loader and crisper to me, unfortunately it was only 720P/1080i on the HDMI with no theatre sync. Perhaps Sony is coming out with something else in their new lineup...anyone know?



I had the SS2000 and did manage to get the sound improved quite a bit by manualy adjusting everything. In the end though, my Sony 46XBR4 HDTV speaker system was so good that the SS2000 did not give me much of an enhancement, if any. I did want Audio that would offer substantial theatre sound above what the TV could deliver, so I exchanged the SS2000 for an Onkyo TX-SR805 and some KEF KHT 2005.2 speakers. Wow did I spend more money or what? The Audio is now excellent ...but the bank account is empty.


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV Owner* /forum/post/12748243
> 
> 
> I had the SS2000 and did manage to get the sound improved quite a bit by manualy adjusting everything. In the end though, my Sony 46XBR4 HDTV speaker system was so good that the SS2000 did not give me much of an enhancement, if any. I did want Audio that would offer substantial theatre sound above what the TV could deliver, so I exchanged the SS2000 for an Onkyo TX-SR805 and some KEF KHT 2005.2 speakers. Wow did I spend more money or what? The Audio is now excellent ...but the bank account is empty.



This system will never compete with the sound quality of a separate receiver and great speakers but you get what you pay for. For me, I already owned some other better speakers which I connected to this unit so it didnt change the price. And, once the setup was done right, the sound was great and much, much better than my tv alone. If you are going to want to *buy* separate speakers anyway then I would recommend getting something else. My other choice for a relatively low price would have been the Onkyo 605 (~$400) and a decent speaker package (~$200). You'll spend a little more but have better sound, the advanced codecs and a few more bells and whistles. You do give up the slim look though. If your max is $400 then I think you will be pleased with the system.


----------



## zzzpt

The SF2000 front speakers is different from the SS2000

Do you know if the difference is big, or just some excuse to increase the price ?


Other question

Does the ddw890 speakers are better than the sf2000 speakers


----------



## joel77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *26x world champs* /forum/post/12650477
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I'm hoping that someone who has the same cable box, the Scientific Atlanta 8300HD can tell me what the proper code is for the SS2200 since the ones that came with my remote did not work?



Not sure if you resolved your remote issue or not. I got my 8300HD remote to work with code 001 on the AUX button. Here's a link to the programming instructions (replace the dots). You might try searching your remote model if it's not the same.


www(dot)universalremote(dot)com/resources/pdfs/UR5U-8800L9(dot)pdf


----------



## jpasiczn

Alright, Im a little lost here guys. Im having trouble deciding which HTIB to get. The SS2000 is standing out to me because it has HDMI audio. However, what difference does this make for me? I have A panny 50PX75U tv with 2 HDMI inputs, and a Blu Ray and HD DVD player along with Vip622 stb. So I need 3 things to be plugged into a receiver.


I do not explicitly need a receiver with 3 HDMI inputs, the TV w 2 HDMI and 2 component is working just fine for me now. But the SS2000 does HDMI audio with HD DVD and BR, so what does this get me versus, say an Onkyo SR600 with just optical digital inputs?


Im just confused on the difference between HDMI audio and toslink input audio.


Ive tried reading up, and just confused myself more, with regards to PCM, DD, DD+, DD EX, etc. Does this thing have PCM support? That does not equal TrueHD does it?


sorry, but just confused here


John


----------



## newuserid

what's the HDMI version ss2000/sf2000 support? 1.3?

thanks


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpasiczn* /forum/post/12773056
> 
> 
> Alright, Im a little lost here guys. Im having trouble deciding which HTIB to get. The SS2000 is standing out to me because it has HDMI audio. However, what difference does this make for me? I have A panny 50PX75U tv with 2 HDMI inputs, and a Blu Ray and HD DVD player along with Vip622 stb. So I need 3 things to be plugged into a receiver.
> 
> 
> I do not explicitly need a receiver with 3 HDMI inputs, the TV w 2 HDMI and 2 component is working just fine for me now. But the SS2000 does HDMI audio with HD DVD and BR, so what does this get me versus, say an Onkyo SR600 with just optical digital inputs?
> 
> 
> Im just confused on the difference between HDMI audio and toslink input audio.
> 
> 
> Ive tried reading up, and just confused myself more, with regards to PCM, DD, DD+, DD EX, etc. Does this thing have PCM support? That does not equal TrueHD does it?
> 
> 
> sorry, but just confused here
> 
> 
> John



It is confusing with all of the audio codecs out there and HDMI versions, etc. The two main advantages of HDMI audio are (1) less cords and (2) better quality sound. Less cords is obvious so we'll leave that as is. As to the sound quality, you just cant pump all of the audio bandwidth through a optical or coax connection. In order to get the full advantage of the your BD or HD DVD player and the advanced codecs like TrueHD you need to connect to a receiver via HDMI or by 5.1 analog outs. If you are satisfied with legacy DD and DTS (not sure about DD+) then the optical will work fine.


One important thing to remember is the value of the advanced codecs depends as much upon your HD DVD player and BD player. In order to take advantage of those you will need a player that can decode those codecs internally and pass PCM via HDMI. It wont be an issue for your HD DVD but not all BD players do this. Some (Sony s300) have no support for them and some (Panny bd30) will only pass the codec as bitstream to your AVR. Passing these as bitstream wont work with this HTIB. All of the players and this receiver handle L-PCM so that wont be an issue at all.


If you are worried about the extra step of running BD/HD DVD though the HTIB, you should not have any loss of video quality or audio just by sending it through the ss2000 to your TV. The potential issue with HDMI is in the 'handshake' between the devices. If they dont pair well you could have some annoyances like delays, popping sounds, etc. I have BD, HD DVD and cable running through this HTIB to my HDTV with zero issues.


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newuserid* /forum/post/12775754
> 
> 
> what's the HDMI version ss2000/sf2000 support? 1.3?
> 
> thanks



Good question. I think the answer is no because it does not support the bitstreaming of TrueHD and DTS-HD MA to the receiver but I am not sure. That criteria is probably not very relevant because if have the receiver decode those codecs for you was important you shouldnt get this unit anyway since it cant handle it. On the flip side, it would be a good thing to know whether this would pass the deep color through the unit to the TV for 'future proofing'...assuming you had both source material and a TV that could handle that.


----------



## jpasiczn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/12777346
> 
> 
> It is confusing with all of the audio codecs out there and HDMI versions, etc. The two main advantages of HDMI audio are (1) less cords and (2) better quality sound. Less cords is obvious so we'll leave that as is. As to the sound quality, you just cant pump all of the audio bandwidth through a optical or coax connection. In order to get the full advantage of the your BD or HD DVD player and the advanced codecs like TrueHD you need to connect to a receiver via HDMI or by 5.1 analog outs. If you are satisfied with legacy DD and DTS (not sure about DD+) then the optical will work fine.
> 
> 
> One important thing to remember is the value of the advanced codecs depends as much upon your HD DVD player and BD player. In order to take advantage of those you will need a player that can decode those codecs internally and pass PCM via HDMI. It wont be an issue for your HD DVD but not all BD players do this. Some (Sony s300) have no support for them and some (Panny bd30) will only pass the codec as bitstream to your AVR. Passing these as bitstream wont work with this HTIB. All of the players and this receiver handle L-PCM so that wont be an issue at all.
> 
> 
> If you are worried about the extra step of running BD/HD DVD though the HTIB, you should not have any loss of video quality or audio just by sending it through the ss2000 to your TV. The potential issue with HDMI is in the 'handshake' between the devices. If they dont pair well you could have some annoyances like delays, popping sounds, etc. I have BD, HD DVD and cable running through this HTIB to my HDTV with zero issues.



So tex,

if Im reading this correctly, if i have an HD DVD player and this HTIB and a HD DVD that has TrueHD, will I get TrueHD sound, since the HD DVD player decodes that format and then passes it on lossless PCM?


Thanks

John


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpasiczn* /forum/post/12789044
> 
> 
> So tex,
> 
> if Im reading this correctly, if i have an HD DVD player and this HTIB and a HD DVD that has TrueHD, will I get TrueHD sound, since the HD DVD player decodes that format and then passes it on lossless PCM?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John



That is correct. If you have the A3, for example, it cn decode TrueHD internally and send it via HDMI as PCM to the receiver and you will get TrueHD sound (obviously only 5.1 channels since this doesnt support 7.1). Same thing will happen for any BD player that can decode TrueHD. You must set the player to decode and pass PCM via HDMI. Check your manual on that.


----------



## swarm87

i have cables from monoprice running in to the hdmi ins and was wondering how will the picture look if i put a monster thx hdmi cable on the hdmi out to the tv(better or the same, i got the cheap hdmi cables from mono price)


----------



## jpasiczn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swarm87* /forum/post/12797684
> 
> 
> i have cables from monoprice running in to the hdmi ins and was wondering how will the picture look if i put a monster thx hdmi cable on the hdmi out to the tv(better or the same, i got the cheap hdmi cables from mono price)



In a word, no. I have always used monoprice HDMI cables and my picture always has looked just great.


----------



## joel77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpasiczn* /forum/post/12798058
> 
> 
> In a word, no. I have always used monoprice HDMI cables and my picture always has looked just great.



Same here. With HDMI, I believe the signal either gets there or it doesn't. No varying levels of quality other than the distance a signal can travel along a particular cable before it stops working.


----------



## maley

A guy @ BB said this was a pretty good set for a transition period which I'm in. I have 1 more year of grad school next year which I'll have my own place and I finally want to hook up some 5.1 (I was told these can do uncompressed) to my 37" Regza and PS3. After school when I actually make a lot of money I'll be upgrading my main tv + speakers anyway. Due to the fact that my money is limited now and so on, would you say this is a good set for a 1-1.5 years?


----------



## islewarrior

yes , for the person that has limited budget a hi-def TV and a ps3 with a small space the Sony is a good choice to experience next gen audio.


----------



## johnrobo

I have just done a A/B comparision to the above reciever and speaker combination. I am surprised to report that the ss2000 has a better overall sound. Of course, the 910 with the polk speakers has better bass, but the mid and highs sound better with the ss2000. SO, for the value, I don't think you will find anything around $350 (the comparison setup was about $690+ tax )that performs this well with 3 HDMI. For a bedroom or smallish room theater, you can't go wrong with this purchase.


----------



## bifocalprojector




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SlipJigs* /forum/post/12727372
> 
> 
> This issue was bothering me for a while, but after reading this thread and the PS3 as BluRay Player thread and asking a bunch of questions, I think I have it figured out.
> 
> 
> With the same configuration, sometimes I only got 2.1. Other times, I was hearing 5.1. Switching the PS3 to bitstream worked, but I didn't like all that switching. In the end, I took the reciever off auto and set it to PCM.
> 
> 
> So the receiver isn't properly recognizing the signal. I would say that's a defect, and apparently it's affecting more than just us! However, it still could be a setting issue somewhere, or an HDMI glitch.



I'll be connecting a PS3, via HDMI, to the SS2000, and then to a 1080p TV. I just finished reading all 9 pages of this thread, but still have a few question:










*(1)* How *hot* does the SS2000 get during normal use? (too hot for enclosed cabinet?)

*(2)* What's the correct setting on the *PS3*, if I only want *PCM 5.1* sound on the SS2000?

*(3)* will the video signal out of the SS2000 be *1080p 24p*?(same as the original output from the PS3)

*(4)* can the *DirecTV HR20 remote control* be programmed to control the *volume* of the SS2000?

*(5)* what is the *size/weight* of the box that the SS2000 comes in?

*(6)* will there be an *updated version* to the SS2000 soon? (SS2100 maybe?)









*Thanks in advance for your help!*


----------



## joel77

The box says it weighs 15 kg (33 lbs). I don't think you'll have issues with heat, HDMI pass-through, or the DirecTV remote. http://www.sony.com/ces/index.html Sony is still hyping the SS2000 on the CES webpage, so not sure about an impending update, outside of the current SF2000 with better speakers.


----------



## bifocalprojector




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joel77* /forum/post/12946240
> 
> 
> The box says it weighs 15 kg (33 lbs).



Thanks! I'm assuming everything comes in one big box, right?


I ordered it from SonyStyle.com because I had two $100 gift

vouchers. They sent me the UPS tracking number on Thursday.

I was shocked when the UPS tracking page said the package

weighs *74 pounds*. That's gotta be a mistake, right?









Oh well... I guess I'll find out on Tuesday...


----------



## Ron HD

I'd say 33 lbs is about right. I could easily lift the box and I wouldn't tackle anything very heavy with my back feelling the way it did when I got mine. The 74 lbs must be a mistake.


----------



## bifocalprojector




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron HD* /forum/post/12947983
> 
> 
> I'd say 33 lbs is about right. I could easily lift the box and I wouldn't tackle anything very heavy with my back feelling the way it did when I got mine. The 74 lbs must be a mistake.



I'm just hoping that SonyStyle sent me something big & expensive by mistake!









What does SonyStyle sell that weighs 74 pounds?
























I plan to use the SS2000 in the master bathroom... which is why I wanted a compact

system.(and not expensive, in case of water/moisture damage)


----------



## jpasiczn

Well you got a great system for a smaller room like that. i am so happy with my SS2000. I wanted something to play Linear PCM passed from the HD DVD player, and the next affordable option was almost twice the cost. Enjoy the new toy!


----------



## leechenwei




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bifocalprojector* /forum/post/12948059
> 
> 
> I'm just hoping that SonyStyle sent me something big & expensive by mistake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does SonyStyle sell that weighs 74 pounds?



haha

it could be the box dimension is oversize...so UPS adjusted the weight to properly reflect the cost of shipping it.


----------



## sudz

Interesting, I take it you checked the cables to ensure they are seated properly.


Hopefully someone can come out with a suggestion, I think perhaps you got a unit which is faulty.


I had a chance to go back to the Sony store and check out this unit, what a difference from the first time. The sound was ten fold better, the saleman must have tinkered with a few settings as they had some time since they initially deployed it. I liked it enough that I am purchasing this week, it fits my needs for the moment which is a HTIB in a small form factor with three HDMI inputs (1080P).


In another year more choices will undoubtedly become available and I can put together a system from different vendors which will be a much better solution, for the moment this should fill the need until some of the standards settle in and vendors bring product to market.


----------



## sudz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joel77* /forum/post/12946240
> 
> 
> The box says it weighs 15 kg (33 lbs). I don't think you'll have issues with heat, HDMI pass-through, or the DirecTV remote. http://www.sony.com/ces/index.html Sony is still hyping the SS2000 on the CES webpage, so not sure about an impending update, outside of the current SF2000 with better speakers.



Don't think the SF2000 has better speakers over the SS2000, I see them as the same just that the SF2000 are a little different shape and come on stands. Actually, my one item I would have liked is for Sony to have paired better quality speakers with this system or allowed you to buy the reciever separately and then choose the speaker package you wanted.


----------



## joel77

Don't get me wrong, I'm completely satisfied with the SS2000 speakers. And I haven't heard them in person, but the SF2000 speaker specs _do_ trump the SS2000.


They use a two-way front pair as opposed to a full range single. Additionally, the cone speaker is larger in all but the sub on the SF2000 (65mm to 57mm). The sub uses the same size speaker but weighs almost 3 pounds more with the SF2000 model. $100 extra on the price, though.

http://www.sonystyle.com/wcsstore/So...f/HTSF2000.pdf


----------



## sudz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joel77* /forum/post/13023586
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm completely satisfied with the SS2000 speakers. And I haven't heard them in person, but the SF2000 speaker specs _do_ trump the SS2000.
> 
> 
> They use a two-way front pair as opposed to a full range single. Additionally, the cone speaker is larger in all but the sub on the SF2000 (65mm to 57mm). The sub uses the same size speaker but weighs almost 3 pounds more with the SF2000 model. $100 extra on the price, though.
> 
> http://www.sonystyle.com/wcsstore/So...f/HTSF2000.pdf



Thanks for that information Joel, will have to take a look at that. In Canada they have the SF2000 but when seeing it I figured I could get my hands on the SS2000 model instead. I didn't really want the stands they take up some room and I have spots for the speakers anyway. I'll have to take another look and if right then the SF2000 will be the better way to go. Don't think anyone in Canada sells the SS2000 so was only able to hear the SF-2000.


Thanks for that bit of information, I looked at the website and thought they used the same exact subwoofer, you are right that they list a separate weight. Sony traditionally have always put erroneous information on their website, but I would lean your way in thinking they have made a change.


----------



## Dude247

Just installed the SS2000 last week and I am very happy. The setup is beautiful, 1 hdmi cable from HD DVR, 1 hdmi cable from PS3, 1 hdmi going to the TV. All of those useless cables are gone. I have had no handshaking/dropping issues that some have reported.


As has been stated in this thread, the speakers are good, not great. The bass is a little light (expected with small speakers), but you can tweak the sub/bass levels up. I was replacing some very large HK speakers, so it was noticeable. However the wife loves the smaller size and once tweaked still sounds very good. She also liked the slim design of the receiver, you don't realize how big a normal sized one is until you see this slim unit.


People who report the "tinny" or "ssss" sounds have to keep messing with the settings. It was one of the stupid decoding options that caused this. The menu isn't as bad as some people have complained, I've definitely seen worse.


Overall, you won't be sorry if you get this unit. Your only complaint might be with the speakers, which you can easily switch out. The "custom connectors" that some have opined about are only on the end that goes into the unit, the speaker end of the cable is normal.


----------



## sudz

Definately the slim design works extremely well, glad you are liking it tell us any special setup values you used like boosting the bass levels on center channel etc.


Did you use the auto setup, many have said not to use it and set them up manually.


Is the overall volume good? What room size are you in and what volume level do you use for regular viewing and movie playback?


I'm ordering a unit this week and looking for advice on the setup portion.


----------



## jpasiczn

i think this unit is possibly the best bang for your buck out there. BB has it for about $360 right now, and to get linear PCM, i.e. Dolby TrueHD, the next closest thing is nearly 600 dollar Samsung or then Onkyo at ~700 and then ~1200 for just a Denon receiver. I watched 300, then Top Gun, then Hot Fuzz, all on HD DVD with TrueHD, and WOW!!!! Just an amazing sound for the money. Plus it looks pretty nice. Maybe someday BluRay will get its act together and enable TrueHD decoding internally so I can get a matching Sony BD player.


----------



## sudz

Can anyone post what settings they have for Audio on the PS3 when using the SF2000 (or SS2000)?


I believe you have to check Linear PCM so that the PS3 does the decoding, what other options are checked off like 5.1 etc? Are the same setting used for PS2/PS3 games...I think they should be.


Did you use the auto feature, heard it doesn't always select all your audio formats that the reciever is capable of...so thought I would ask the question.


My unit will be in by the end of the week, so trying to get a leg up on it since I haven't had a HTIB previously.


I also have the SA HDPVR, I'll figure out those settings afterwards...lol.


Thanks for helping out guys!


----------



## zzzpt

Do you guys know anything about the new Sony systems


check this out
http://www.cheapelectricals.co.uk/ac...Kits_Sony.html 


Can you find any diferences ?

In the SF2000/SF1200

and the


> Quote:
> Sony HTSF1300 5.1ch 1000w HDMI home theatre kit with tall speakers
> 
> 
> New expected May 2008
> 
> 
> 5.1ch, digital amplifier s-master, HDMI repeater 1080p 3in /1out), dolby digital and prologic decoder/dts, multi channel linear PCM, digital in, 24p true cinema, /x.v. colour, digital media port, auto caliberation (DCAC), portable audio enhancer, digital cinema sound, AV sync.4x tall speakers.





> Quote:
> Sony HTSF2300 Blu-ray compatible 5.1ch home theatre kit
> 
> 
> New Expected August 2008
> 
> 
> Sony HTSF2300 Blu-ray compatible 5.1ch home theatre kit delivered free
> 
> 
> S-Master digital amp 1000w, 4 x floor standing speakers, HDMI 1080p 3-in/1-out), DTS, Dolby digita dn prolgic decoder, 24p true cinema, digital media port, auto caliberation (DCAC), portable audio enhancer, digital cinema sound, AV sync.


----------



## sudz

Sounds like the 240v power supply version of the SS2000 or SF2000, other than that it isn't too descriptive or ists anything different. Would be nice if they had a picture, but right now in the absence of any documentation I figure it is a voltage change for that market.


Any other idea's...


I've found that they name their Sony LCD Panels differently there as well, and they come out after the launch in other places with 120v.


----------



## ramoats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dude247* /forum/post/13026524
> 
> 
> People who report the "tinny" or "ssss" sounds have to keep messing with the settings. It was one of the stupid decoding options that caused this. The menu isn't as bad as some people have complained, I've definitely seen worse.
> 
> 
> Overall, you won't be sorry if you get this unit. Your only complaint might be with the speakers, which you can easily switch out. The "custom connectors" that some have opined about are only on the end that goes into the unit, the speaker end of the cable is normal.



Hi I am new to this forum and a happy SS 2000 owner...

I have to agree with pretty much all of the observations on this system here in the forum...It is a great system....Except I found the center channel speaker lacking....so.......for $90.00 I replaced it with a Sony Center Speaker SON SSCN5000 ... the difference was night and day. With a few more tweaks it will be spot on. A question though...the new speaker had a 6 ohm impediance where the original was 3 ohm. I read that as long as it was a slightly higher number, it would not damage the amplifier...this is correct, yes?

So, other than that question, I must say this system is a great value for the money...and the replacement center speaker is designed to go with the Bravia look...so it was a win/win..


RAMoats


----------



## zzzpt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sudz* /forum/post/13037829
> 
> 
> Sounds like the 240v power supply version of the SS2000 or SF2000, other than that it isn't too descriptive or ists anything different. Would be nice if they had a picture, but right now in the absence of any documentation I figure it is a voltage change for that market.
> 
> 
> Any other idea's...
> 
> 
> I've found that they name their Sony LCD Panels differently there as well, and they come out after the launch in other places with 120v.



The strange thing is that a shop in my country says that the SF2000 is discontinued









I've make a order in another shop, will see whats the ETA for the SF2000 ...


good news for me 

the shop as received my system, going to pass for the shop after work









cant wait ehehe

ps: the agreement was 530€, the price public sale is 599€


comparing to your 499$ its a rip off, but i dont have any alternative


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ramoats* /forum/post/13039175
> 
> 
> Hi I am new to this forum and a happy SS 2000 owner...
> 
> I have to agree with pretty much all of the observations on this system here in the forum...It is a great system....Except I found the center channel speaker lacking....so.......for $90.00 I replaced it with a Sony Center Speaker SON SSCN5000 ... the difference was night and day. With a few more tweaks it will be spot on. A question though...the new speaker had a 6 ohm impediance where the original was 3 ohm. I read that as long as it was a slightly higher number, it would not damage the amplifier...this is correct, yes?
> 
> So, other than that question, I must say this system is a great value for the money...and the replacement center speaker is designed to go with the Bravia look...so it was a win/win..
> 
> 
> RAMoats



You should be fine with a 6ohm speaker and a 3ohm receiver. It just means that the signal will come from the receiver with 3 ohms and that power level is all your speaker wil have to work with. So your speaker will not sound as loud as it could with a 6 ohm signal but otherwise should be fine.


If the ratings were reversed (6 ohm receiver and 3 ohm speakers) you would have reason to be concerned. In that case, only 3 ohms out of the 6 sent by the receiver would be used and the other 3 build up and get sent back to the receiver. This could result in a blown speaker and/or fried receiver.


----------



## ramoats

Thanks Tex94.....That's pretty much what I read on the subject too. I feel somewhat relieved hearing it here though. The Sony replacement center channel is significantly larger that the original, fortunately my shelf adjusted to fit it though. This is a brief on the Sony SS-CN5000 150-watt center speaker.

Dual 5.25" HOP woofers pound out amazing bass. And the 1" Nano Fine® dome tweeter provides crisp highs. Combine the bass, the highs, and compelling mid-range, and this speaker will take your listening experience to a new level.

This speaker is designed with BRAVIA in mind, so its sophisticated look will match the rest of your BRAVIA equipment.


I am very pleased with this little upgrade so far....Goint to test drive some Blu-Ray this weekend


----------



## sudz

Excellent Ramoats,


Matching the 6 ohm impedance of the speaker will not adversely effect the reciever, you will not get maximum power transfer to the speaker so the end result is that one particular speaker may have slightly less volume. You can probably compensate with settings in the reciever itself to match the volume levels to your liking for the entire setup.


You have transfered out the right speaker, the center channel is the most important and good for you to start there. Next comes the front sides and finaliy the rears if you feel the need. When that is all done, then it will be time to change the reciever out to a higher quality beast, by then plenty of manufactures' will have much more products with better features, and at a better cost.


Enjoy your listening, and let us know how it sounds with Blu-ray movies or the PS3 in game mode.


----------



## ramoats

Thanks Sudz,,,,,,,,I reckon I'll stop swapping speakers out now that the center channel sounds good, ....... Reason being this is a good system as it stands. Other than the center channel sound quality, there really were no other issues that haven't already been addressed in this forum. Besides, barring the $100 I spent on the center, if I go changing out the other 5 speakers (including sub) then I might as well have bought a more capable system from the get go. Lest we forget, the root of this thread is Home Theater in a Box......I already violated the concept by replacing the center.


Now....Can someone explain when it's appropriate to use AFD settings button off the remote vs the movie sound fields button? Watching some Dolby 3/2/1 broadcasts last night and the best sound seemed to be with the Movie catagory sound field with CST EX A selected (Cary Grant Theater)


as well as how does AFD effect the other (Movie).......


----------



## zzzpt

Oh well some bad news










Connected the HDMI cables, all OK DTS and DD5.1 detected

But the sound is pretty bad









First of all put the Led Zeppelin DVD, sound very metallic, some distortion in high pitch

I've tweak with all the trebble and Bass, reduced/increased ...


I've read in other forum that for ear better the voices to increase the Central Speaker (1-LEVEL; CNT LVL) that was a bit better.


Connected my pc to the AV, only using the red and white (left/right) cable, watched the prison break episode, again may bass, reduce it (2-TONE; BASS LVL) but the sound continued a bit strange.


Finaly but a DVD of a Sound of Music, at the begining when she starts screaming  again some hight pitch distortion ...


please help










Another thing, when you use the AutoCalibration, you put the mic faced up ?


Oh and i set the delay to 3ms










EDIT:

well now i fell that the sound is kinda of stuck, seems inside a box /bathroom..like some effect is enable BUT ITS NOT


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zzzpt* /forum/post/13058169
> 
> 
> Oh well some bad news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connected the HDMI cables, all OK DTS and DD5.1 detected
> 
> But the sound is pretty bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all put the Led Zeppelin DVD, sound very metallic, some distortion in high pitch
> 
> I've tweak with all the trebble and Bass, reduced/increased ...
> 
> 
> I've read in other forum that for ear better the voices to increase the Central Speaker (1-LEVEL; CNT LVL) that was a bit better.
> 
> 
> Connected my pc to the AV, only using the red and white (left/right) cable, watched the prison break episode, again may bass, reduce it (2-TONE; BASS LVL) but the sound continued a bit strange.
> 
> 
> Finaly but a DVD of a Sound of Music, at the begining when she starts screaming  again some hight pitch distortion ...
> 
> 
> please help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing, when you use the AutoCalibration, you put the mic faced up ?
> 
> 
> Oh and i set the delay to 3ms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> well now i fell that the sound is kinda of stuck, seems inside a box /bathroom..like some effect is enable BUT ITS NOT



DO NOT USE THE AUTO CALIBRATION.


I have yet to hear one person happy with the results. The only thing it is good for is measuring the distance from speaker to listening post - but you can do that yourself or 'guess'. I would continue to pay around with it until you are happy but most people seem to use something like the following:


Bass +5 to +10

Treble -5 to -10

Boost the center to +3 or more

Subwoofer +5 or more


----------



## zzzpt

Is there any reset to factory 

Ive tweak around for a bit


The thing i find strange is to increase the central speaker, because one of the things I complain is that the sound is very focused, its not dispersed. I think the problem is with the central speaker that is very loud


----------



## shakdaddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ramoats* /forum/post/13039175
> 
> 
> Hi I am new to this forum and a happy SS 2000 owner...
> 
> I have to agree with pretty much all of the observations on this system here in the forum...It is a great system....Except I found the center channel speaker lacking....so.......for $90.00 I replaced it with a Sony Center Speaker SON SSCN5000 ... the difference was night and day. With a few more tweaks it will be spot on. A question though...the new speaker had a 6 ohm impediance where the original was 3 ohm. I read that as long as it was a slightly higher number, it would not damage the amplifier...this is correct, yes?
> 
> So, other than that question, I must say this system is a great value for the money...and the replacement center speaker is designed to go with the Bravia look...so it was a win/win..
> 
> 
> RAMoats



Hello,


I took your advice and picked up a SSCN5000 as well. Did you use the original wires that went into the original center speaker? That is what I did.


----------



## zzzpt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/13058226
> 
> 
> DO NOT USE THE AUTO CALIBRATION.
> 
> 
> I have yet to hear one person happy with the results. The only thing it is good for is measuring the distance from speaker to listening post - but you can do that yourself or 'guess'. I would continue to pay around with it until you are happy but most people seem to use something like the following:
> 
> 
> Bass +5 to +10
> 
> Treble -5 to -10
> 
> Boost the center to +3 or more
> 
> Subwoofer +5 or more



Thanks,

factory reset the amp (Hold down power for 5 seconds)


Something completely different









Did the auto calibration.. and again that lousy sound










Now is just measuring the distance by "eye"

Now i thing that the Bass is loud, and you say to me that to put higher (+5 or +10) ?










ehe *found my problem*, well i installed at night

so I switch the surrond speakers (left to right)










edit:

alright put the speakers in the right place.

The sound is better, but in the hight voices there is some distortion, and continue to ear too much Bass


Edit2:

Made again another reset, configure manualy and now its seems better









My recomendation is *dont use auto config*, put the distances manualy (thanks tex







)


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zzzpt* /forum/post/13061748
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> factory reset the amp (Hold down power for 5 seconds)
> 
> 
> Something completely different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the auto calibration.. and again that lousy sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now is just measuring the distance by "eye"
> 
> Now i thing that the Bass is loud, and you say to me that to put higher (+5 or +10) ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ehe *found my problem*, well i installed at night
> 
> so I switch the surrond speakers (left to right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alright put the speakers in the right place.
> 
> The sound is better, but in the hight voices there is some distortion, and continue to ear too much Bass



It probably goes without saying, but you should adjust to your ear and your room specifications. I would bet if you keep playing with it you will find a level that sounds good to you.


----------



## ramoats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shakdaddy* /forum/post/13059115
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I took your advice and picked up a SSCN5000 as well. Did you use the original wires that went into the original center speaker? That is what I did.



Hi shakdaddy....Yes, I used the wires that came with the home theatre..take care to observe the correct polarity of course..


----------



## sudz

Hey guys,


Finally picked up the HT-SF2000 and out of the box it sounded quite good. I read enough to know many were not happy with the autocalibrate so I skipped that initially, then curiosity got the better of me and I decided to give it a try! Low and behold, everyone was right it left the sound very tinny.


So cleared to factory defaults and tweaked some settings to suit. Turned bass up a couple of notches for now, treble down a bit, also tweaked the rear speakers up a couple of notches.


Going to pick up some good source material (Blu-ray disks) and fine tune on the weekend. I'm quite happy over the stock Sony panel speakers, while not quite as loud as I would wish for it is ideal for the size of room I have. In my younger days I would probably watch a concert in highdef, have a smoke and want to crank the beast...mis-spent youth! My wife likes the unit and ease of operation.


The one thing still trying to figure out is betting the reciever display information to show on the LCD screen? The view area on the reciever is fairly small and it is hard to see sitting back 10 feet...so would be helpful if we could somehow press the display button and that information would be on the TV screen. I think it can be done...just have to figure it out.


The speaker wire was a bit short and had to solder some leads onto the end, not hard to do but Sony should have included longer leads for that. Also, the speaker wire included is higher gauge (smaller diameter), something a bit heavier would have been nice but in the end that doesn't effect quality in a any significant way for this stock system.


Also am going to play with the HDMI control on the weekend, have it turn components on and off simutaneously.


----------



## zzzpt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sudz* /forum/post/13100923
> 
> 
> The speaker wire was a bit short and had to solder some leads onto the end, not hard to do but Sony should have included longer leads for that. Also, the speaker wire included is higher gauge (smaller diameter), something a bit heavier would have been nice but in the end that doesn't effect quality in a any significant way for this stock system.



can you explain better how do you "solded" the wires ?


----------



## sudz

Sorry mispelled! Meant soldered the wires where the two end came together, then heatshrink over that.


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sudz* /forum/post/13107244
> 
> 
> Sorry mispelled! Meant soldered the wires where the two end came together, then heatshrink over that.



If you cant solder the wires another option is to get a 'wire nut' and just twist the ends of the wires you want to connect together in the nut. Wire nuts cost about $0.05 each and can be found in any hardware store. It's not as elegant as sudz' solder solution but it is super easy.


----------



## zzzpt

Found this link is the forum:
Wayne’s comprehensive guide to wire splicing 


Will try to find some parts in local electric shop










Other thing, the tips of the wires aren't loosed, they are connected somehow (maybe with are solded?).

For twisting the wires, do I need to remove the tip of the cables, and twist with the loose cables ?


Sorry for my english and noobiness 


--------------

Oh, and i bought a 5 meter optical cable (11€) and a toslink-3.5mm adapter(2€), to connect my laptop to the AV

Played some HD (mkv with AC3) files, very good


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zzzpt* /forum/post/13109122
> 
> 
> Found this link is the forum:
> Wayne's comprehensive guide to wire splicing
> 
> 
> Will try to find some parts in local electric shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other thing, the tips of the wires aren't loosed, they are connected somehow (maybe with are solded?).
> 
> For twisting the wires, do I need to remove the tip of the cables, and twist with the loose cables ?
> 
> 
> Sorry for my english and noobiness
> 
> 
> --------------
> 
> Oh, and i bought a 5 meter optical cable (11) and a toslink-3.5mm adapter(2), to connect my laptop to the AV
> 
> Played some HD (mkv with AC3) files, very good



I'm not sure if I completely understand the question. The speaker wires that come with your unit have one end with a proprietary connection and one end with bare wire. The proprietary connection has to go into your ss/sf2000 in the right spot. The bare wire end can be connected to another speaker wire by either soldering it or by using wire nuts. If you need to expose some bare wire you can use wire strippers to remove the last 1/4" before you twist them together.


----------



## zzzpt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/13110849
> 
> 
> If you need to expose some bare wire you can use wire strippers to remove the last 1/4" before you twist them together.



Thats what i was trying to say









Thanks again


----------



## troyhash

I have read several places that the wire is too small and needs to be replaced with heavy gauge. I am a novice at this so I have two questions: how is this done with the prop connectors? I have read that some just "splice" the wire together, if you still have some of the smaller gauge wire in play, how does having heavier gauge wire in other parts help? Wouldn't it kinda be like the weakest link with the lighter gauge causing kind of a bottle neck effect? Help me understand the process. Thanks, Troy


----------



## Posty-McPost

CC is offering a 10% coupon on these through the end of the day. $350-$35=$315.


----------



## unruly911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Posty-McPost* /forum/post/13147119
> 
> 
> CC is offering a 10% coupon on these through the end of the day. $350-$35=$315.



Actually the Preisdent's Day 10% off deal is valid until Wednesday per the website. I will be ordering one tonight. Thanks for the information.


----------



## CxP

I just got mine yesterday. I must say the speakers do seem cheap. But the speakers I have on my other HT system are a Klipsch Quintet. On mine, the right front sounds tinny/resonant when there is any type of bass. I'm sure it's defective, it does it whether I have it installed on the RF or LF position whereas the other speakers don't. I hope BestBuy will let me exchange just the speaker. Otherwise, it's a decent system for the price (mine was an open box item so I got it really cheap). I like the HDMI setup..I have both my cable box and my DVD player going into the Sony receiver via HDMI and then output via HDMI to my Samsung LED DLP 56incher....


----------



## pjboardin

I recently bought the HTSS2000 and am pretty happy with the my system now (Bravia W3000, BS300, and HTSS2000), but I want to be able to hook up my IPOD?


Since there is no direct connect jack on the receiver, has anyone found an easy cheap way to hook up your IPOD w/ video?


I would love to get an IPOD Dock with the remote, but don't want to spend $100 to do it.


Any suggestions?


----------



## zzzpt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CxP* /forum/post/13148014
> 
> 
> On mine, the right front sounds tinny/resonant when there is any type of bass. I'm sure it's defective, it does it whether I have it installed on the RF or LF position whereas the other speakers don't. I hope BestBuy will let me exchange just the speaker.



i have exactly the same problem, it sound very strange

Some hiss on the voices (like a whistle), and some times it has to much bass...

The D. COMP (digital compression) reduced a little that situations, but dont know if i'm losing some of the sound


Going to try to change the center speaker position, is very high and run the auto calibration.

What is the recommended distance between front speakers ?


----------



## natemu06

I am looking to get the SF2000 and I have a couple of questions....


I have a PS3 and Comcast cable with a Pioneer 5080. Is it pretty simple to set up everything over HDMI or are people running into alot of problems?


----------



## CxP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zzzpt* /forum/post/13179364
> 
> 
> i have exactly the same problem, it sound very strange
> 
> Some hiss on the voices (like a whistle), and some times it has to much bass...
> 
> The D. COMP (digital compression) reduced a little that situations, but dont know if i'm losing some of the sound
> 
> 
> Going to try to change the center speaker position, is very high and run the auto calibration.
> 
> What is the recommended distance between front speakers ?



My replacement front right speaker solved my issues. I had terrible results using the autocalibration. All of my speaker distances are the same from the listening position, 9ft. The subwoofer is 3ft from the listening position. I got the best results by manually playing with all the settings. I upped the levels on the satellites to the max and took the bass to about 1/2 of max and the treble to about 1/4 max. The subwoofer is set at about 9, IIRC. I am really happy with the sound. BlackHawk Down sounds incredible with all the helicopters etc. Selection of the surround sound setting made a big difference tool. Make sure you read the manual for all the settings.


----------



## zzzpt

sorry i miss read your post









well my autocalibration is horrible...

Made a reset to factory - press and hold Remote Power button for 5 seconds


Then auto calibrate, and sounded very bad.

then reset again, and all ok.


Now my question is, the diference between the distance and the level of the speakers.

Is that the distance influences the delay of the sound ?

And the level is the "individual" volume of the speaker, compared to the general (front speakers) ?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CxP* /forum/post/13181825
> 
> 
> I got the best results by manually playing with all the settings.
> 
> I upped the levels on the *satellites* to the *max*
> 
> took the *bass* to about *1/2 of max*
> 
> the *treble* to about *1/4 max*.
> 
> The *subwoofer* is set at about *9*



will try those settings


----------



## PhilipO38

Hey guys,


I'm looking into this because i have a HDTV(XBR960) that has only 1 HDMI input, and i need to connect a Xbox360(Elite-HDMI), PS3, HD Cable DVR, and a future 1080i/p DVD or DVD recorder(for my wife and son's DVD's).


I love the 3 HDMI input's for the price, however i wish it had a optical ouput. I guessing it does not, correct?


And if not, is there a way to connect my 5.1 headphones(coaxial and optical inputs) to the unit, to get 5.1 sound from all inputs?


One last thing, is this better then getting a 3 or 4:1 HDMI converter box? I have seen the HDMI switch boxes sell from $100 to $200, but for only a couple hundred more i'll be getting alot more with the Sony 2000, it seems.


And for those who used it with a PS3/360, is there any PQ loss due, or is the PQ identicle compared to going directly to your HDTV?


TIA


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PhilipO38* /forum/post/13194730
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I'm looking into this because i have a HDTV(XBR960) that has only 1 HDMI input, and i need to connect a Xbox360(Elite-HDMI), PS3, HD Cable DVR, and a future 1080i/p DVD or DVD recorder(for my wife and son's DVD's).
> 
> 
> I love the 3 HDMI input's for the price, however i wish it had a optical ouput. I guessing it does not, correct?
> 
> 
> And if not, is there a way to connect my 5.1 headphones(coaxial and optical inputs) to the unit, to get 5.1 sound from all inputs?
> 
> 
> One last thing, is this better then getting a 3 or 4:1 HDMI converter box? I have seen the HDMI switch boxes sell from $100 to $200, but for only a couple hundred more i'll be getting alot more with the Sony 2000, it seems.
> 
> 
> And for those who used it with a PS3/360, is there any PQ loss due, or is the PQ identicle compared to going directly to your HDTV?
> 
> 
> TIA



No optical outs. In order to run your headphones you would need to run optical outs from the source units directly to the headphones (I dont think I have ever seen an optical switcher?). PQ seems to be identical running through this machine, no loss in quality on anything I have fed it.


----------



## earthcitizen

Installed this last night. Sounds great, although I have a few issues:


Comcast Motorola STB only has a DVI output on the back, so I am going from the STB to the receiver via DVI/HDMI adapter. Sound is coming through optical.


The STB is coming in on the "SAT" channel of the receiver, then HDMI to to the TV. On my Aquos, I get picture for about 2 seconds then it disappears. Sound continues. Is there some kind of HDCP handshake error or something? When I plug the HDMI/DVI cable directly into the television, the image never disappears. Also, on the comcast STB, a message "DVI" flashes after the image goes away.


Any ideas?


Thanks


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthcitizen* /forum/post/13216961
> 
> 
> Installed this last night. Sounds great, although I have a few issues:
> 
> 
> Comcast Motorola STB only has a DVI output on the back, so I am going from the STB to the receiver via DVI/HDMI adapter. Sound is coming through optical.
> 
> 
> The STB is coming in on the "SAT" channel of the receiver, then HDMI to to the TV. On my Aquos, I get picture for about 2 seconds then it disappears. Sound continues. Is there some kind of HDCP handshake error or something? When I plug the HDMI/DVI cable directly into the television, the image never disappears. Also, on the comcast STB, a message "DVI" flashes after the image goes away.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I dont know what would cause it but I would take the STB into your comcast office for a new one with HDMI outs. It will look and sound even better.


----------



## jpasiczn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PhilipO38* /forum/post/13194730
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I'm looking into this because i have a HDTV(XBR960) that has only 1 HDMI input, and i need to connect a Xbox360(Elite-HDMI), PS3, HD Cable DVR, and a future 1080i/p DVD or DVD recorder(for my wife and son's DVD's).
> 
> 
> I love the 3 HDMI input's for the price, however i wish it had a optical ouput. I guessing it does not, correct?
> 
> 
> And if not, is there a way to connect my 5.1 headphones(coaxial and optical inputs) to the unit, to get 5.1 sound from all inputs?
> 
> 
> One last thing, is this better then getting a 3 or 4:1 HDMI converter box? I have seen the HDMI switch boxes sell from $100 to $200, but for only a couple hundred more i'll be getting alot more with the Sony 2000, it seems.
> 
> 
> And for those who used it with a PS3/360, is there any PQ loss due, or is the PQ identicle compared to going directly to your HDTV?
> 
> 
> TIA



Like someone else said, you would need a optical switcher to lead all the sources to your headphones. Monoprice.com (a site sponsor) has a great priced optical switcher that i used to use before i got the SS200.


----------



## mayhem13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/13217910
> 
> 
> I dont know what would cause it but I would take the STB into your comcast office for a new one with HDMI outs. It will look and sound even better.



Why would it look and sound better with HDMI ?


----------



## earthcitizen

Can DVI pass audio? Audio does not appear to be coming out of my stb. I was using the optical line as an alternative.


Additionally I have 8 channels of optical coming out of my computer for watching downloaded content. the ht-ss2000 doesn't seem to like that audio either, but i will probably figure that out eventually.


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthcitizen* /forum/post/13221668
> 
> 
> Can DVI pass audio? Audio does not appear to be coming out of my stb. I was using the optical line as an alternative.
> 
> 
> Additionally I have 8 channels of optical coming out of my computer for watching downloaded content. the ht-ss2000 doesn't seem to like that audio either, but i will probably figure that out eventually.



No, DVI cannot pass audio it is digital video only (I believe DVI stands for Digital Video Input). You need to HDMI (high definition multimedia interface) to have a single cord carry video and up to 7.1 channels of audio. You can use DVI but then you need to add a digital audio cord and it wont be able to carry the same audio bandwidth as HDMI. (It would still sound good though)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mayhem13* /forum/post/13218913
> 
> 
> Why would it look and sound better with HDMI ?



DVI to HDMI connections are fraught with connectivity issues. Most of the problems you see on AVS or other forums around players, AVRs, and HDTVs have to do with DVI and/or HDMI connectivity issues. While these have supposedly been standardized specs the reality is that some companies seem to have interpreted them differently.


The sound aspect is more theoretical. You can get quality DD through either optical or HDMI connection but the HDMI connection allows for more channels and higher bitrates than the optical. This is a real difference for blu-ray but theoretical for cable or satellite since (as far as I know) no one is sending DD+ or better sound through cables yet.


----------



## Stealth87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *natemu06* /forum/post/13179658
> 
> 
> I am looking to get the SF2000 and I have a couple of questions....
> 
> 
> I have a PS3 and Comcast cable with a Pioneer 5080. Is it pretty simple to set up everything over HDMI or are people running into alot of problems?



I've had the SF-2000 since October 07' and haven't had any major problems. I'm connected HDMI with D* and a PS3. The only problem I had was a handshake issue which was fixed within minutes.


Watching Blu-ray movies with this HTIB is awesome. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## spisam

On the Sony Blu Ray thread the talk is that the S300 is not TrueHD. Does this sound system support TrueHD? Is TrueHD better than DD5.1?


----------



## earthcitizen

I have just about everything working now, but alas...a new problem.


I watch "stuff" on my computer through my tv. My computer has a motu 2408 which has optical outputs. I hooked the output of the 2408 to the ht-ss2000 and selected the correct input assignments, but i get no audio, just a warning message on the receiver that says "unlock". Is it a clocking issue? I have played some 5.1 audio and the output meters on channels 1-6 on the 2408 are showing that audio is present, but it never makes it through the sony. On the receiver I don't see any speakers lit up to the left of the "opt". really frustrating...


edit: what is the best way to get multi-channel audio from the htpc to the ht-ss2000?


----------



## ooms

i have 3 HDMI devices and one composite device. Can all these connect to this system?


----------



## jpasiczn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spisam* /forum/post/13232228
> 
> 
> On the Sony Blu Ray thread the talk is that the S300 is not TrueHD. Does this sound system support TrueHD? Is TrueHD better than DD5.1?



Better and worse is not necessarily the best way to put it, technically speaking, but in my opinion, yes TrueHD is much better sounding than DD or DD+. You are corrrect, the S300 will not decode TrueHD internally. The SS2000 will not decode TrueHD either, so with the SS2000 and S300, there will not be TrueHD sound. The SS2000 will accept a PCM signal from any HDMI device, so with any 2nd or 3rd generation HD DVD player, there will be TrueHD outputted by the SS2000, because the HD DVD player decodes the TrueHD signal internally, then outputs PCM to the SS2000 which plays the PCM signal it receives. I am not sure which Blu players decode TrueHD internally, but there is a list floating around on the Blu forum here.


John


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ooms* /forum/post/13232874
> 
> 
> i have 3 HDMI devices and one composite device. Can all these connect to this system?



No. This device only supports HDMI video and will not accept any other signals. You can connect the composite video directly to the TV and use an optical, coaxial or analog audio input though.


----------



## jmo670

Hey Guys,


Just got the SF2000, hooked it up to my sony bdp300 and 4665 1080p lcd, used the audio settings on this forum. looks and sounds pretty good.


My question is about PCM. Not really sure what PCM is, I believe my DEC. PRI is on DEC. AUTO. Do I need to switch it to DEC. PCM? will it sould better whats the difference, also, what other 'adjustments' do i need to make on the sf2000, the blu ray, or the 4665 to optimize picture, sound, etc. I have everything connected with HDMI cables. Thanks, Im new at all of this.


----------



## jmo670

Also, on the sony bdp300, in system set up, do i need to/should i change the Dolby digital and DTS settings to DD and DTS from Downmix PCM?


----------



## jmo670

One last thing, i know this isnt the appropriate thread but....on the bdp s300, what should i have the output set to? auto? 1080/24p? source direct? and should i turn 24p on in the system menu? thanks again


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmo670* /forum/post/13238163
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> Just got the SF2000, hooked it up to my sony bdp300 and 4665 1080p lcd, used the audio settings on this forum. looks and sounds pretty good.
> 
> 
> My question is about PCM. Not really sure what PCM is, I believe my DEC. PRI is on DEC. AUTO. Do I need to switch it to DEC. PCM? will it sould better whats the difference, also, what other 'adjustments' do i need to make on the sf2000, the blu ray, or the 4665 to optimize picture, sound, etc. I have everything connected with HDMI cables. Thanks, Im new at all of this.



PCM is just the decoded version of the sound. Dolby Digital and DTS are the 2 common compression methods used on audio tracks. They use compression so that the track takes up less room on the disc but still gives a superior sound when they are decoded. There are different flavors of compression too. In ascending order of quality for DD you have (1) standard DVD DD, (2) Blu Ray version of DD (typically a higher bit rate than standard DVD, (3) DD+, and (4) TrueHD. TrueHD when decoded is equivalent to the original master track. DTS has a similar scale for their compression (from standard DTS to DTS-HD/HR to DTS-HD MA). The uncompressed PCM track on a blu ray is IDENTICAL in quality to TrueHD and DTS-HD MA. Given your setup you dont have anything that can decode TrueHD or DTS-MA anyway so you will only be talking about PCM tracks or standard DD or DTS tracks.


Bottom line is you can have either the s300 or the sf2000 decode DD or DTS and it will sound exactly the same. Your current setup (DEC.Auto) is fine. It is reading the capabilities of the sf2000 and sending DD or DTS via HDMI to be decoded. If you put in a BD with a PCM track and you select it then the s300 will send PCM to the sf2000. This will be the best sound option but unfortunately it is only included in a small (and dwindling) number of BDs.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmo670* /forum/post/13238749
> 
> 
> Also, on the sony bdp300, in system set up, do i need to/should i change the Dolby digital and DTS settings to DD and DTS from Downmix PCM?



If you connect via HDMI it doesnt matter. the Downmix PCM setting is for the analog outs.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmo670* /forum/post/13238962
> 
> 
> One last thing, i know this isnt the appropriate thread but....on the bdp s300, what should i have the output set to? auto? 1080/24p? source direct? and should i turn 24p on in the system menu? thanks again



Depends on your TV. If your TV can take a 1080/24 signal AND it handles it properly, then this will give you the best picture. Sadly, most 1080/24 capable TVs dont just take that signal and do 5:5 processing. They accept the signal, switch it to 1080/60 and then double that to 1080/120. This is unlikely to look any better than 1080/60. I would try out the various settings and see what looks best to you.


One extra note, when you have audio or video settings set to 'Auto' this means that the HDMI connection is going to read what the connected device can do. In most cases this is fine but HDMI is not a 100% stable standard so if you are experiencing odd behavior (e.g., video/audio dropouts, stuttering, etc.) then you might try to set your devices to 'fixed' settings. For example, set your s300 to always output 1080p/24 (or 1080p/60) and your sf2000 to DEC.PCM. It just makes the connectivity simpler.


----------



## inseattle

I got one of these a week ago as well. While watching TV, I'm not quite happy with the speech audio coming from the center speaker. It almost sounds like the treble is too high but I have it cranked down to -5. I'll keep playing around.


In the Amp menu, I noticed that item 4 (Tuner) is really dim compared to everything else that is displayed. Is anyone else seeing this ?


Thanks


----------



## DCT6416UIIIuser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inseattle* /forum/post/13243477
> 
> 
> I got one of these a week ago as well. While watching TV, I'm not quite happy with the speech audio coming from the center speaker. It almost sounds like the treble is too high but I have it cranked down to -5. I'll keep playing around.
> 
> 
> In the Amp menu, I noticed that item 4 (Tuner) is really dim compared to everything else that is displayed. Is anyone else seeing this ?
> 
> 
> Thanks



If you activate the tuner it probably wont be dimmed out


----------



## jmo670

Thank you


----------



## zzzpt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inseattle* /forum/post/13243477
> 
> 
> I got one of these a week ago as well. While watching TV, I'm not quite happy with the speech audio coming from the center speaker. It almost sounds like the treble is too high but I have it cranked down to -5. I'll keep playing around.
> 
> 
> In the Amp menu, I noticed that item 4 (Tuner) is really dim compared to everything else that is displayed. Is anyone else seeing this ?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I also experienced some issues with the speech.

Found that it was the autocalibration that was a complete failure.


Try to reset the unit and test the sound

(press 5 sec remote power button)


----------



## Sirius389

I bought the SF2000 yesterday, and forgot not to do the auto calibration, i did and when i went to play cod4 on my 360, which died today...it wouldnt play in dolby digital only 2 speakers were lit on the receiver, but after doing a restore and using the settings recommended here, it is way better than what i had.


----------



## sagew

I'm far from being an "audiophile" but after purchasing this unit, I've found that when listening to dialog, the center speaker leaves much to be desired. Some on the board may have had similar problems, referring to the sound as "tinny", though I think it sounds like they're speaking into a jar (a bit muffled and echoey). Not sure if this is the same. I've played with every setting I can think of...bout to give up. Any suggestions? Any chance someone can give me ALL of their settings for me to duplicate? You can e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## sagew

One more thing...just curious how everyone has set the bass and treble TONE. Maybe thats where I'm going wrong. Tex, you seem to know this system inside and out...any advice?


----------



## samsung235

Anyone know if Sony will be comming out with another slim reciever that has hdmi 1.3 and will decode true HD?


----------



## shakdaddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sagew* /forum/post/13270018
> 
> 
> I'm far from being an "audiophile" but after purchasing this unit, I've found that when listening to dialog, the center speaker leaves much to be desired. Some on the board may have had similar problems, referring to the sound as "tinny", though I think it sounds like they're speaking into a jar (a bit muffled and echoey). Not sure if this is the same. I've played with every setting I can think of...bout to give up. Any suggestions? Any chance someone can give me ALL of their settings for me to duplicate? You can e-mail me at [email protected]




Hello,


I would be very interested in everyone's settings as well. Please post for all of us..


Not wanting to hijack this posting, I started a separate thread located here --> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1002585 



Thanks..


Sincerely,

Randal


----------



## Sheky31

Err, sorry for being a noob, but does this thing actually do 5.1 LPCM with 1080p via HDMI? The manual makes it sound like it doesn't.


Page 22:


"Set the resolution of the playback component to 720p or 1080i when you output 96 kHz multichannel sound over an HDMI connection."


Does it mean when it plays the uncompressed audio files on the BD, it can't do 1080p at the same time?









http://www.sonystyle.com/wcsstore/So...f/HTSF2000.pdf


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sheky31* /forum/post/13273312
> 
> 
> Err, sorry for being a noob, but does this thing actually do 5.1 LPCM with 1080p via HDMI? The manual makes it sound like it doesn't.
> 
> 
> Page 22:
> 
> 
> "Set the resolution of the playback component to 720p or 1080i when you output 96 kHz multichannel sound over an HDMI connection."
> 
> 
> Does it mean when it plays the uncompressed audio files on the BD, it can't do 1080p at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sonystyle.com/wcsstore/So...f/HTSF2000.pdf



It plays them just fine. You can check around but I think most LPCM tracks are 48khz. The only ones that are 96khz are a few music tracks and those are typically recorded in 2ch only (and with no video). I play 1080p video and 5.1 ch LPCM all of the time and it sounds great.


----------



## xrose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shakdaddy* /forum/post/13273109
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I would be very interested in everyone's settings as well. Please post for all of us..
> 
> 
> Not wanting to hijack this posting, I started a separate thread located here --> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1002585
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks..
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Randal




I too would be intersted in these settings, as I should be getting mine in later this week.


And what is up with Best Buy? I went to get it at the store, they had a few, but it was "On Sale" for $509.99. I checked BB online and the same thing. I went ahead and ordered from Circuit City for $360. Even Sony has kept it at $400.


----------



## Sheky31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/13278910
> 
> 
> It plays them just fine. You can check around but I think most LPCM tracks are 48khz. The only ones that are 96khz are a few music tracks and those are typically recorded in 2ch only (and with no video). I play 1080p video and 5.1 ch LPCM all of the time and it sounds great.



Ah you're right about the LPCM tracks. The only discs I've seen that's 96kHz is Celine Dion's concert and it's only dual channel. Thanks for the heads up! Looks like this set is what I'm looking for.


----------



## HDTV Freak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sheky31* /forum/post/13286670
> 
> 
> Ah you're right about the LPCM tracks. The only discs I've seen that's 96kHz is Celine Dion's concert and it's only dual channel. Thanks for the heads up! Looks like this set is what I'm looking for.



The Dolby TrueHD track is 96kHz too.


----------



## tubejay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xrose* /forum/post/13281196
> 
> 
> I too would be intersted in these settings, as I should be getting mine in later this week.
> 
> 
> And what is up with Best Buy? I went to get it at the store, they had a few, but it was "On Sale" for $509.99. I checked BB online and the same thing. I went ahead and ordered from Circuit City for $360. Even Sony has kept it at $400.



I'm curious about this too. I really want to pick one of these up, but Best Buy no longer has them, neither does Circuit City. Best Buy online has them for $509, though they are out of stock. What gives? Is this discontinued?


I'd drive over and pick one up right now if they had one at the regular price. I would just hate to order this online and not be satisfied and have to return it.


----------



## troyhash

I posted this a few days ago but didn't get a reply. Hopefully someone with more on the brain than me can help. Thanks in advance!


I have read several places that the wire is too small and needs to be replaced with heavy gauge. I am a novice at this so I have two questions: how is this done with the prop connectors? I have read that some just "splice" the wire together, if you still have some of the smaller gauge wire in play, how does having heavier gauge wire in other parts help? Wouldn't it kinda be like the weakest link with the lighter gauge causing kind of a bottle neck effect? Help me understand the process. Thanks, Troy


PS I received this system a few days ago, really like it so far. I am still tweaking the system. ONE minor negative is when watching a concert DVD, the sound is very bassy, heavy. I have tried all the presettings, concert, jazz, hall, etc. lowed bass, raised treble, but not quite right. Anyone have any suggestions? The vocals & drums sound good, but lead guitars are not very crisp/sharp. Appreciate any help. Thanks, Troy


----------



## samsung235




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsung235* /forum/post/13271465
> 
> 
> Anyone know if Sony will be comming out with another slim reciever that has hdmi 1.3 and will decode true HD?



Quess nobody knows


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *troyhash* /forum/post/13292305
> 
> 
> I posted this a few days ago but didn't get a reply. Hopefully someone with more on the brain than me can help. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> I have read several places that the wire is too small and needs to be replaced with heavy gauge. I am a novice at this so I have two questions: how is this done with the prop connectors? I have read that some just "splice" the wire together, if you still have some of the smaller gauge wire in play, how does having heavier gauge wire in other parts help? Wouldn't it kinda be like the weakest link with the lighter gauge causing kind of a bottle neck effect? Help me understand the process. Thanks, Troy
> 
> 
> PS I received this system a few days ago, really like it so far. I am still tweaking the system. ONE minor negative is when watching a concert DVD, the sound is very bassy, heavy. I have tried all the presettings, concert, jazz, hall, etc. lowed bass, raised treble, but not quite right. Anyone have any suggestions? The vocals & drums sound good, but lead guitars are not very crisp/sharp. Appreciate any help. Thanks, Troy



The gauge of speaker wire needs to be understood relative to the length of the wire. It all has to do with how much signal loss you get. It's not so much that heavier gauge wire gives you a better signal it's that there is less signal loss if there are more and better wires with which to conduct the signal. If you have a short run from the receiver to the speaker (say 10-15 feet), then the wire that comes with this unit is fine. If you want to run something 30 feet or more then you might consider swapping out the wire for a heavier gauge wire. In between those distances is really a judgement call but it is pretty cheap and easy to upgrade the wire and it won't hurt performance.


To splice the better wire you just need to cut the existing wire (which I am guessing is around 20 gauge) about 6-12 inches from the proprietary end and expose about 0.5 inches of bare wire. You can either solder the proprietary wire to the new heavier gauge wire (which, oddly, is denoted by a lower number like 12, 14, or 16) or you can use a wire nut (cheap, available in any hardware store) to twist the wires together.


As to your question about too much bass, have you tried just lowering that setting directly (I think that is under menu selection 2)? You might also play with your subwoofer settings to get the sound you like.


----------



## xrose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tubejay* /forum/post/13292282
> 
> 
> I'm curious about this too. I really want to pick one of these up, but Best Buy no longer has them, neither does Circuit City. Best Buy online has them for $509, though they are out of stock. What gives? Is this discontinued?
> 
> 
> I'd drive over and pick one up right now if they had one at the regular price. I would just hate to order this online and not be satisfied and have to return it.



Wow, did I buy the last one? Well, I ordered mine on Friday night, paid $5 for 3-day shipping, and got it today (Tuesday). I'm barely hooking it up, but I am waiting on my wife who went to pick up another HDMI cable.


There are some online retailers that still have, including Sonystyle.com. The newer model comes out this summer (HT-SS2300), so these may be the last of these models.


----------



## tubejay

I just picked one up on B&H Photo, but now I have to wait.







I called Circuit City and Best Buy and they both said that not only are they out of stock in their stores, but that the warehouses are also all out of stock. I'm pretty sure this system is being phased out.


I like the black speakers and the small size and the overall good impressions of the sound quality, plus I need a very thin receiver because I don't have any room in my equipment rack for anything bigger, so I decided not to risk not getting one and bit the bullet at B&H. That and I don't want to wait until summer to buy one of these. B&H has the best price, and they're probably the most reputable seller that has them in stock right now. I paid $350 shipped for it from them. So if anyone is on the fence, you might want to make up your mind.


----------



## earthcitizen

The weirdest thing has happened to me tonight! All my speaker assignments went nuts. when i play the test tones, the surr right is coming out of the sub, the left channel is going out the center, the center is going on the surr left...I haven't changed ANY of the wire inputs in the back. i know it's not the wires!


Has anyone else experienced this?


wtf!


----------



## zzzpt

Are you sure the cables are correcly connected ?


Well you can always reset your unit, by pressing the power in the remote for 5sec


----------



## spisam

I've had the SS2000 for a week now and love the system. I used the auto calibration and it worked fine. Now I'm playing with some of the settings I've seen on this forum. I've increased the SW output to +8, the center to +3 the bass to +5 and the treble at 0. I'm still tweaking. I've been playing with the rear speaker height. Does anyone have the optimum location for the rear surround speakers? BTW I've installed a wireless system for the rear speakers bought at BB for $99 and it works great.


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spisam* /forum/post/13326630
> 
> 
> I've had the SS2000 for a week now and love the system. I used the auto calibration and it worked fine. Now I'm playing with some of the settings I've seen on this forum. I've increased the SW output to +8, the center to +3 the bass to +5 and the treble at 0. I'm still tweaking. I've been playing with the rear speaker height. Does anyone have the optimum location for the rear surround speakers? BTW I've installed a wireless system for the rear speakers bought at BB for $99 and it works great.



There is a picture in the manual that shows the ideal surround speaker placement. It shows them as either behind or to the side. But I think if you spoke with an expert they would tell you to put them to the side and not mounted near the ceiling (or if you do mount them high point the speakers down).


----------



## mikeewing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tubejay* /forum/post/13292282
> 
> 
> I'm curious about this too. I really want to pick one of these up, but Best Buy no longer has them, neither does Circuit City. Best Buy online has them for $509, though they are out of stock. What gives? Is this discontinued?
> 
> 
> I'd drive over and pick one up right now if they had one at the regular price. I would just hate to order this online and not be satisfied and have to return it.



I picked mine up yesterday at BB for $349.99. They had been out of stock, but they got a few in, and the mgr said that these HTIB systems are really in demand right now, due to form factor, # of HDMI inputs, and physical appearance (matched well with SONY BD players).


They had no answer as to what happened with the pricing...


----------



## GizmoDVD

The new one is coming out in a few months that will match the newer Blu-ray players....should I wait?


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GizmoDVD* /forum/post/13345144
> 
> 
> The new one is coming out in a few months that will match the newer Blu-ray players....should I wait?



I would say it depends on the features of the new one. If it decodes TrueHD (possible, IMO) and/or DTA-MA (not likely, IMO) then I would wait. If it's just a refresh with the same basic features then it probably isnt worth it to wait.


----------



## zzzpt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ramoats* /forum/post/13039175
> 
> 
> Hi I am new to this forum and a happy SS 2000 owner...
> 
> I have to agree with pretty much all of the observations on this system here in the forum...It is a great system....Except I found the center channel speaker lacking....so.......for $90.00 I replaced it with a Sony Center Speaker SON SSCN5000 ... the difference was night and day. With a few more tweaks it will be spot on. A question though...the new speaker had a 6 ohm impediance where the original was 3 ohm. I read that as long as it was a slightly higher number, it would not damage the amplifier...this is correct, yes?
> 
> So, other than that question, I must say this system is a great value for the money...and the replacement center speaker is designed to go with the Bravia look...so it was a win/win..
> 
> 
> RAMoats



Thanks for this recomendation

I'm thinking of also replace only the center speaker, big cause is the hiss and the wishle in the dialogs

Any other recomendations ?


----------



## nightfly71

I'm new to the forum, but I bought this unit from best Buy a couple of days ago. I got a really good deal, as it was on sale for $349.99, plus got an open box special for another 10% off. $315 seemed too good to pass up for what the system offered.


I wouldn't mind a little more power, but for the price, it sounds great to me. I have it hooked up to a Directv HD receiver, a PS3 and a 62" Toshiba 1080p DLP. I put the rear speakers on stands and have the fronts on the stand. I'm pretty psyched now that my set up is pretty much complete.


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nightfly71* /forum/post/13397599
> 
> 
> I'm new to the forum, but I bought this unit from best Buy a couple of days ago. I got a really good deal, as it was on sale for $349.99, plus got an open box special for another 10% off. $315 seemed too good to pass up for what the system offered.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind a little more power, but for the price, it sounds great to me. I have it hooked up to a Directv HD receiver, a PS3 and a 62" Toshiba 1080p DLP. I put the rear speakers on stands and have the fronts on the stand. I'm pretty psyched now that my set up is pretty much complete.



I think you will really like this unit. I am more impressed with it as time goes by. For my roughly 20x15 room it gives plenty of sound and with the right adjustments sounds quite good. No doubt spending an extra $1000 will get you more but this unit is great as is. I was with my kids seeing Horton Hears a Who this weekend at a regular theater and I think the sound quality at home was better (IMO). And this is no ordinary theater I was at, it is THX certified and the location that George Lucas debuts his films at because of the video and audio equipment there (and the fact he lives a town away).


----------



## swarm87

when the newer bluray players come out(the ones that internally decode the HD audio formats) since this doesnt decode then will it work if i set the player to PCM(i think thats internal decode) when i play the dolby trueHD track on blade runner the system displays "PCM".


also i was wondering what are the "good" speaker levels.


----------



## ramoats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zzzpt* /forum/post/13354965
> 
> 
> Thanks for this recomendation
> 
> I'm thinking of also replace only the center speaker, big cause is the hiss and the wishle in the dialogs
> 
> Any other recomendations ?



Not Really...... The SON SSCN5000 center is just what it needed for me....The only other thing I did was scrap (reset) the auto calibration settings and used a tape measure to set up my speaker distances manually along with everything else.....


----------



## nightfly71

I'm really liking the system so far. I'm going to do the THX optimization to it tomorrow from the Star Wars Episode 2 dvd. That should tweak it a bit and make things sound just right.


I'm also seriously considering getting one of those calibration dvd's to fine tune my tv. I did a lot of reading last night about the model I have. It seems to be very well thought of, but most agree it needs to be calibrated to look a lot better. he blues, the grayscle are said to be off by a lot, and the warm settings are two warm.


Most of that is Greek to me, but I know they mean there's much room for improvement in the picture. I'm not crazy about the idea of dropping 300 bucks to get it professionally done, right after buying the surround sound unit, so I'll probably spend $30 at Best Buy for the disc. Hopefully, I'll be pretty happy w/ the newer look and sound that results from these tweaks.


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nightfly71* /forum/post/13425030
> 
> 
> I'm really liking the system so far. I'm going to do the THX optimization to it tomorrow from the Star Wars Episode 2 dvd. That should tweak it a bit and make things sound just right.
> 
> 
> I'm also seriously considering getting one of those calibration dvd's to fine tune my tv. I did a lot of reading last night about the model I have. It seems to be very well thought of, but most agree it needs to be calibrated to look a lot better. he blues, the grayscle are said to be off by a lot, and the warm settings are two warm.
> 
> 
> Most of that is Greek to me, but I know they mean there's much room for improvement in the picture. I'm not crazy about the idea of dropping 300 bucks to get it professionally done, right after buying the surround sound unit, so I'll probably spend $30 at Best Buy for the disc. Hopefully, I'll be pretty happy w/ the newer look and sound that results from these tweaks.



Before you spend any money (even $30) I would see if there is a thread for calibration settings here on AVS. That is how I refined my settings on my HDTV and it looks great. I also tried some of the calibration discs but I found the advice from the forum to be much more valuable. Just one thing to remember, you'll get lots of opinions on the forum and each TV looks a bit different leaving the factory and definitely different depending upon your room, where you mount it, etc., so be prepared to play with it a bit.


----------



## thegeckoj

i have been using this system with my ps3 and so far it works great. i know a good deal of you have your ps3 running through this set up as well.

my question:

what audio setting should i set my receiver to and my ps3 to? i have the ps3 connected via hdmi to the video 2 input then a hdmi cable to my tv. like which audio support boxes should i check on the ps3 sound set up menu. i tried auto detect on the ps3 but it only picks the first 2.1 settings.


any help would be appreciated.thanks


----------



## ramathorn

okay i got my ss2000 earlier this week but, just had time to set it up this afternoon. ive came across alot of the things that have been discussed in this thread (i.e. short rear speaker wires, tinny sound, very little sound output from subwoofer, auto calibration ect.). between reading this thread and searching the rest of the board im still having issues with the low output of the subwoofer.


i have all of my connections running through the unit as suggested via the sony manual


motorola hd/ dvr cable box via hdmi cable into the hdmi 1 position (sat in)

ps3 via hdmi cable into the hdmi 2 position (dvd in)

ss2000 via hdmi cable into my television (hdmi out)


now with all of the reading and tweaking ive been doing (tweaking while watching 300 in hd via cable box and now black hawk down via blu ray) i still for whatever reason cannot get the good rumble out of my sub can anyone please guide my in the right direction?


if it helps anyone or if anyone is interested in my settings:

balance: right +3

center: +6

sub: between +5 and +7

sl: +3

sr:+3


bass: +3.0

treble: -2.5


currently i have my ps3 set at bitstream


:gulp: please help black hawk down just isnt the same without the rumble


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ramathorn* /forum/post/13442958
> 
> 
> okay i got my ss2000 earlier this week but, just had time to set it up this afternoon. ive came across alot of the things that have been discussed in this thread (i.e. short rear speaker wires, tinny sound, very little sound output from subwoofer, auto calibration ect.). between reading this thread and searching the rest of the board im still having issues with the low output of the subwoofer.
> 
> 
> i have all of my connections running through the unit as suggested via the sony manual
> 
> 
> motorola hd/ dvr cable box via hdmi cable into the hdmi 1 position (sat in)
> 
> ps3 via hdmi cable into the hdmi 2 position (dvd in)
> 
> ss2000 via hdmi cable into my television (hdmi out)
> 
> 
> now with all of the reading and tweaking ive been doing (tweaking while watching 300 in hd via cable box and now black hawk down via blu ray) i still for whatever reason cannot get the good rumble out of my sub can anyone please guide my in the right direction?
> 
> 
> if it helps anyone or if anyone is interested in my settings:
> 
> balance: right +3
> 
> center: +6
> 
> sub: between +5 and +7
> 
> sl: +3
> 
> sr:+3
> 
> 
> bass: +3.0
> 
> treble: -2.5
> 
> 
> currently i have my ps3 set at bitstream
> 
> 
> :gulp: please help black hawk down just isnt the same without the rumble



Your settings arent too far off mine. I have my bass a bit higher a trble lower. I am more than satisfied with the rumble. You might try moving the subwoofer to different positions. I have read that you can get noticeable differences by subtle shifts. I know for myself that I have the sub on a low shelf in the front of the room. If the sub is in the far left position I get much worse sound than if I move it even 1-2 inches to the right.


----------



## ramathorn

well after my post i finished watching black hawk down with my sub turned upto +10 now i guess it seems a little better with my volume set at 22 for my audio pleasure.


i have my sub currently set on the ground next to my entertainment center (approx. 2' left and 3' below my tv and center channel speaker & 2' right and 2' behind my left front speaker) exact same location all of my speakers are in the same locations actually since i wall mounted everything, i had my previous setup phillips hts-3400 (which i have to install in my bedroom today). maybe the sub does need to break in or my ears have just got used to my old settings or something.


is there anyway to add more of the rumble i crave to this system? i have a brand new klipsche ksw-10 i bought from costco when they had them on sale a few weeks ago i was going to add to the next system i bought but, of course i finally decided on the ht-ss2000 which i cannot add anything too as far as i know.


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ramathorn* /forum/post/13444835
> 
> 
> well after my post i finished watching black hawk down with my sub turned upto +10 now i guess it seems a little better with my volume set at 22 for my audio pleasure.
> 
> 
> i have my sub currently set on the ground next to my entertainment center (approx. 2' left and 3' below my tv and center channel speaker & 2' right and 2' behind my left front speaker) exact same location all of my speakers are in the same locations actually since i wall mounted everything, i had my previous setup phillips hts-3400 (which i have to install in my bedroom today). maybe the sub does need to break in or my ears have just got used to my old settings or something.
> 
> 
> is there anyway to add more of the rumble i crave to this system? i have a brand new klipsche ksw-10 i bought from costco when they had them on sale a few weeks ago i was going to add to the next system i bought but, of course i finally decided on the ht-ss2000 which i cannot add anything too as far as i know.



You can swap out speakers for better ones. I have done that and several others have as well and are quite pleased with the improvement. I dont know how to swap out the sub though since this is a passive sub and most standalones are active. Might be some way to do it but it is beyond my abilities. For whatever reason my current sub gives a good rumble that I can feel in my chest. Maybe it is because it is on a shelf and the sound bounces off the walls all around it?


----------



## Shadowtrax

We just got our SS-2000 Sony system about two weeks ago and we're fairly happy with it - other than I've done almost all the items that others have suggested to make it sound better - independently BEFORE I found this board. I wish I would've found this board earlier







. I was having a similar issue with the sub not 'rumbling' enough. I ended up placing the sub unit inside our furniture stand - we have a long (10 foot low-profile SCAN design) shelving unit and I put it inside where a regular speaker once sat - therefore it is near the corner, inside a unit (no front or back, but top/bottom/sides) and about 5" from the back wall. This seemed to do the trick - I get much more rumble/base from the Sony system and I've had to turn the base down - I can feel it. As others here have said, this base unit is very sensitive to it's placement - you will need to move it around to get more/less base response.


We're happy with the Sony SS-2000, the only gripe the wife has is that we cannot easily disable the base, turn on the TV and just get TV sound/picture for late night watching - I have everything hooked up HDMI and the unit must be on to watch the picture/sound. I ended up just unplugging the base unit wire from the unit late at night, but she doesn't like to 'climb' back there to unplug/plugin the base connector wire to do so - any ideas from others is welcome.


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shadowtrax* /forum/post/13457865
> 
> 
> We just got our SS-2000 Sony system about two weeks ago and we're fairly happy with it - other than I've done almost all the items that others have suggested to make it sound better - independently BEFORE I found this board. I wish I would've found this board earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was having a similar issue with the sub not 'rumbling' enough. I ended up placing the sub unit inside our furniture stand - we have a long (10 foot low-profile SCAN design) shelving unit and I put it inside where a regular speaker once sat - therefore it is near the corner, inside a unit (no front or back, but top/bottom/sides) and about 5" from the back wall. This seemed to do the trick - I get much more rumble/base from the Sony system and I've had to turn the base down - I can feel it. As others here have said, this base unit is very sensitive to it's placement - you will need to move it around to get more/less base response.
> 
> 
> We're happy with the Sony SS-2000, the only gripe the wife has is that we cannot easily disable the base, turn on the TV and just get TV sound/picture for late night watching - I have everything hooked up HDMI and the unit must be on to watch the picture/sound. I ended up just unplugging the base unit wire from the unit late at night, but she doesn't like to 'climb' back there to unplug/plugin the base connector wire to do so - any ideas from others is welcome.



Your sub placement is very similar to mine so there must be something about the acoustics of the shelf that make the sub sound good since we are both pleased with the results. I use wireless headphones for late night viewing. Since the ss2000 doesnt come with a headphone jack it is a bit of a hassle to set up but it's cheap and it works. Here's what I did:


- run regular RCA R/L audio outs from all the components you want to listen to. This is in ADDITION to whatever you have running into the ss2000. In my case, these run from my s300 BD player and my Comcast HD DVR.

- connect these to a cheap a/v switch which you can get from Radio Shack for about $20. You dont need anything fancy as you are just going to use the audio portion anyway so avoid the ones with component/HDMI switching and just get a simple one.

- connect your headphones to the a/v switch 'Audio Outs'. Then whenever you want to watch at night just turn down or mute the ss2000 and put on the headphones. Works great for me.


A few fine points on this setup: (1) you are running 'line in' from the source components so you will have zero volume control and it will sound quite loud. One benefit of a wireless setup is that the headset has a built in amp with volume control so that is not an issue. (2) You may have to fiddle with the settings of your source component a bit to ensure you are sending all signals out of the the R/L channels. My comcast box worked perfectly out of the gate but my s300 needed a few adjustments. When I first tried it the center and surround channels were not coming through.


All of that would be a lot easier of Sony had just provided a headphone jack! What could that have cost them? $5?


----------



## swarm87

how do i get 96khz pcm, is there a way to set it? or does it have to be encoded that way because i use my player to decode and my display reads "pcm 48" i'm set to 1080i on bluray & xbox and 480p in cable(but thats from a optical cable).


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swarm87* /forum/post/13475936
> 
> 
> how do i get 96khz pcm, is there a way to set it? or does it have to be encoded that way because i use my player to decode and my display reads "pcm 48" i'm set to 1080i on bluray & xbox and 480p in cable(but thats from a optical cable).



Well, first off you would have to have a 96khz source. This is pretty rare and is typically only found on music concerts, not films or TV material. Even on Blu Ray with uncompressed PCM and TrueHD and DTS-MA these are almost always 48khz tracks. If you do find it on material, it will typically be 2 channel. I think the ss2000 can only do 48khz though so if you do find source material you wont get the full impact of the 96khz track.


----------



## Brian M

Just checking in here.If i get this system i can get the lossless sound from the ps3?True hd ,maybe future dts hd etc???and still get the best video from the ps3?


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian M* /forum/post/13482515
> 
> 
> Just checking in here.If i get this system i can get the lossless sound from the ps3?True hd ,maybe future dts hd etc???and still get the best video from the ps3?



yes


----------



## spisam

I love the ss2000 sysem, but I have a question. The subwoofer is passive. If I replace it with a powered sub would that change the dynamics of the system. Would the windows rattle more?


----------



## Joel802

OK to clear this up. From my understanding the only way you can maximize this system with your PS3 is to set the HDMI audio to LPCM. It will decode Dolby True HD,Uncompressed PCM, Dolby Digital Plus and DTS HD High Resolution Audio(no dice on DTS HD MA yet) and send it out LPCM which the receiver for this unit can do. That is the benefit of this system, HD audio thru LPCM out of the PS3 because the PS3 decodes it.


If you bitstream it, all you will get is the core Dolby Digital and DTS because this receiver cannot decode the new audio codecs. Same goes if you have a HD DVD player as well. Set your HD DVD players HDMI audio to LPCM and you will hear the lossless codecs on this system. I think that is about it. LPCM is the only way to go with this setup.


I hope this helps, let me know if this made a difference.


CHeers,

Joel


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spisam* /forum/post/13503471
> 
> 
> I love the ss2000 sysem, but I have a question. The subwoofer is passive. If I replace it with a powered sub would that change the dynamics of the system. Would the windows rattle more?



Probably. I just dont know how you put a powered sub in. You can easily replace the other speakers (and you will hear a difference) but a powered sub typically (always?) requires a different kind of input - line in instead of speaker wire. I guess maybe you could figure out some way to hook that up. In fact, if you do and are pleased with the results please let the rest of us know how you did it.


----------



## GizmoDVD

Can anyone walk me through setting up my PS3 with the SS2000? I am really confused at the PS3 audio menu what to select. I have it going all through HDMI.


----------



## samsung235

Is this reciever hdmi 1.3?


----------



## Joel802

Select LPCM over Hdmi for your PS3 and don't look back, also keep an optical connection for your gaming.


Cheers


----------



## GizmoDVD

My HD DVD connection is fine...when I select PS3 it always says "HDMI Audio Unavailable' on my TV (HP 42' Plasma) for about 5 seconds...but I selected PCM on Unbreakable and heard the pop noise so I know its working.


----------



## durd

When my SS2000 sits for more than an hour or so either off or on with no remote control action it won't respond to the original remote or my Harmony 880. When I press the Watch directv button on the harmony in the morning the tv and directv box fire up and I get nothing from the SS2000. I have to press the power button on the box for about 5 seconds or so before it will kick on and when it does it takes another 5 minutes or so until it responds to any commands from the remote then it works just fine until another period of inactivity then it starts over again. Any ideas as to what to do? Unfortunately I'm past my 30 days at best buy.


----------



## bill0527




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joel802* /forum/post/13510274
> 
> 
> Select LPCM over Hdmi for your PS3 and don't look back, also keep an optical connection for your gaming.
> 
> 
> Cheers



Just curious as to why you need to keep an optical connection for gaming? I would think that if Blu-Ray movies work over HDMI, games would too ?


----------



## ramoats

Jesus Ramathorn.......If I set my sub that high my windows would fall out......


----------



## Sheky31

Got a problem with this and the PS3.


I can't seem to use the AFD modes if I have anything higher than Linear PCM 5.1 ch 44.1kHz checked off in the PS3's HDMI Sound Setting. Everytime I click on AFD it just says "Not Used" on the display. I'd like to be able to use AFD for games and MP3s on the PS3, but if I don't check off at least Linear PCM 5.1 ch 48 kHz, then I don't get uncompressed 5.1 when I watch Blurays.


Is there a way to set up the PS3 so I can use the AFD modes and still get 5.1 uncompressed for blurays automatically? Currently, I basically have to go into Sound Setting everytime and manually check off Linear PCM 5.1 ch 48kHz when I want to watch BDs.


And secondly for the record:


When it's playing proper 5.1 PCM audio it should say PCM 48 on the display. Correct? And if I see PCM 48, and PLII, it means it's receiving the PCM and outputting into Pro Logic II?


What should be the setting under BD/DVD Settings? PCM or Bitstream?


What should be the setting under Sound Settings? Check off every PCM up to 7.1? Cuz that's what the PS3 did when I chose auto config...


----------



## troyhash

I have had for the ss-2000 for a month, really like it. I have DVD sounding pretty good. BUT, what is the best set up to use for viewing tv? I have Comcast cable. When watching a true HD program with 5.1 DD, it does not come in at 5.1. When I use auto detect, it only shows 2 channels. Kinda frustrating, especially since DVD shows the 3/2.1 channels so I know the 5.1 is working! CSI Miami just doesn't sound very good, Horatio's voice is muffled and we just can't have that since he is a man a few words!! Any advice, suggestions?? Thanks, Troy


----------



## rwt2006

I have this system and it is actually pretty nice. There are many better ones out there, The only problem is that using a different set of speakers than the ones supplied isn't that friendly is what ive heard but im too cheap to upgrade. Its a solid system, nothing fancy though.


The bass is pretty nice and noticable. There are many better things out there but this is pretty nice for the money.


----------



## mikeewing

What type of connection are you using?


----------



## nimbus0_0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwt2006* /forum/post/13587596
> 
> 
> I have this system and it is actually pretty nice. There are many better ones out there, The only problem is that using a different set of speakers than the ones supplied isn't that friendly is what ive heard but im too cheap to upgrade. Its a solid system, nothing fancy though.
> 
> 
> The bass is pretty nice and noticable. There are many better things out there but this is pretty nice for the money.



Is it better than getting the HT CT100?


----------



## grantrk

So i bought this system and i'm fairly pleased with it. I really like how the Bravia Theatre Sync works with my Sony KDL-46XBR4. I do have a couple of questions though, and please excuse my ignorance.


I upgraded the center channel speaker to the Sony SS-CN5000 because i wasn't quite satisfied with the original. I'm considering upgrading the front and rear surround speakers to Sony SS-B3000 Bookshelf Speakers. Here is my real concern, and where my lack of understanding comes into play. The SS-B3000 speaker specifications say they have a Maximum Input Power of 120W. The specifications for the HT-SS2000 receiver state the Audio Power Output for the 5 speakers is 143W. I wasn't concerned for the center speaker since it is rated at 150W.


If i upgrade to these speakers do i risk damaging them? Is 23W even signifcant enough to do damage? I've read that HTIB usually over exaggerates the power output so am i just being overly cautious? The next step up is the SS-F5000 (150W) or SS-F6000 (180W) speakers which are floor-standing speakers that i may or may not have the room for.


I will call Sony if need be but figured those without a vested interest would be better to start with.


Cheers!


----------



## troyhash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeewing* /forum/post/13597487
> 
> 
> What type of connection are you using?



It is just the standard connection that Comcast provided, a coax. My HDTV picks up several HD channels fine and the look great, but the sound is just so, so.


I have also noticed when watching concert DVDs in 5.1 DD, the system confirms it is 3/2.1 but the highs, particularly guitar solos, etc. just do not have any volume or clarity. I have changed about every setting and it appears that the front speakers just aren't loud enough. Is there a way to increase the sound to "just" them?? I know how to change the balance on the front speakers, but have not found a way to increase the volume only the front. Any ideas?? Thanks for all/any help!


----------



## shakdaddy

Hello,


I decided to post here before posting in the classifieds. Please don't flame.


Would anyone be interested in a LIKE NEW (still in box) Sony HT-SS2000 system, and an additional Sony Center speaker SS-CN5000. All for only 350.00? (split shipping from Michigan 48146) Everything is included as if purchased new.


Sales, only to USA Lower 48.


Sincerely,

Randal


----------



## neoman22

I want to know if the sony ht-ss2000 does output 720p/1080i on hdmi BECAUSE MY SONY BRAVIA IS ONLY 1080I AND 720P. I read the manual i and only saw 1080p through HDMI. I want to buy one but i need to someone to inform plz.


----------



## CxP

Yes. My cable box is outputting 1080i and 720p content into my HT-ss2000 via hdmi and that is what I'm getting on my TV via hdmi. Since it can do 1080p, I would assume it can do everything that is less than that (i.e. 720P & 1080i).


----------



## swarm87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neoman22* /forum/post/13621977
> 
> 
> I want to know if the sony ht-ss2000 does output 720p/1080i on hdmi BECAUSE MY SONY BRAVIA IS ONLY 1080I AND 720P. I read the manual i and only saw 1080p through HDMI. I want to buy one but i need to someone to inform plz.



720p is fine, i run it on by bluray and xbox and dont have any issues


----------



## neoman22

thanks man for ur help


----------



## swarm87

can the included speaker accept dts-ma through l-pcm without "exploding" as i've seen problems posted with dts-ma damaging speakers. (was think ng of getting a ps3 as my new bd player.)


----------



## Carsfanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swarm87* /forum/post/13626434
> 
> 
> can the included speaker accept dts-ma through l-pcm without "exploding" as i've seen problems posted with dts-ma damaging speakers. (was think ng of getting a ps3 as my new bd player.)



Don't know exactly what the system can/can't process but know it works with the PS3 with no issues. The best suggestion is to go to Best Buy they usually have one on display and have them hook up a PS3 which they usually have a couple floating around too and see how it sounds at least with a bd. I myself didn't like the sound or lack there of from the SS2000 hopefully the HT-7200DH will be better.


----------



## neoman22

yeah u should hear the dts-ma track


----------



## Raymond Leggs

Sony must be the king of the HTIB


----------



## pepsidrnkr

Hello all,

New here and have been reading all the posts. Very helpful, thanks. I have been playing around with the settings on my new ss2000 but have not figured out how to turn up the front left and right speakers individually. The manual makes it sound like you can do this but have not had any luck. Has anyone else been able to do this? If so how? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## maley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swarm87* /forum/post/13626434
> 
> 
> can the included speaker accept dts-ma through l-pcm without "exploding" as i've seen problems posted with dts-ma damaging speakers. (was think ng of getting a ps3 as my new bd player.)



The included speakers are pretty bad w/ this HTiB. People are hoping that with the upgrade of this model (2300) they make the speakers better. I think they're all like 3 ohms w/ 10% THD on this model.


----------



## spisam

First, I recently installed my SS2000 in a media cabinet. The SW is enclosed in a floor level area with a framed fabric front. The SW really rocks and the whole room vibrates. Big difference than when I had it placed in the corner of the room. Now, The receiver is on a shelf above where the cable box, and DVD player are staked on their own shelf. The receiver gets very hot. Have any of you noticed this. The system plays great. I just noticed that the receiver get hot. Comments please.


----------



## troyhash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepsidrnkr* /forum/post/13631186
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> New here and have been reading all the posts. Very helpful, thanks. I have been playing around with the settings on my new ss2000 but have not figured out how to turn up the front left and right speakers individually. The manual makes it sound like you can do this but have not had any luck. Has anyone else been able to do this? If so how? Thanks for all your help.



I too interpreted the manual that way but I haven't been able to adjust them individually either. Someone help us out here, how can we make the front speakers louder without adjusting the whole system??


----------



## GizmoDVD

I just want to confirm I have my XA2/PS3 hooked up the correct way.

I have using both HDMI cables


HD DVD:

Digital Out SPDIF = PCM

Digital Out HDMI = PCM

Digital Direct Audio Mode = OFF

Dynamic Range Control = AUTO

Dialog Enhancement = OFF

Speaker Setting = 5.1


PS3

BD/DVD Audo Output Format (HDMI) = Linear PCM


Correct?


----------



## Carsfanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GizmoDVD* /forum/post/13640505
> 
> 
> I just want to confirm I have my XA2/PS3 hooked up the correct way.
> 
> I have using both HDMI cables
> 
> 
> HD DVD:
> 
> Digital Out SPDIF = PCM
> 
> Digital Out HDMI = PCM
> 
> Digital Direct Audio Mode = OFF
> 
> Dynamic Range Control = AUTO
> 
> Dialog Enhancement = OFF
> 
> Speaker Setting = 5.1
> 
> 
> PS3
> 
> BD/DVD Audo Output Format (HDMI) = Linear PCM
> 
> 
> Correct?



That looks right to me


----------



## Raymond Leggs

Sony sure seems to make a lot of these HTIB's Yamaha Just got de-throned










Sony speakers arent as bright as yamaha's anyway.


----------



## rwt2006

Has anyone had any problems with swapping out the included speakers for some other ones? I remember hearing that this reciever isn't too friendly with others but maybe it was just a rumor


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwt2006* /forum/post/13643934
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any problems with swapping out the included speakers for some other ones? I remember hearing that this reciever isn't too friendly with others but maybe it was just a rumor



No problems. I have been using other speakers since November and very pleased with the results


----------



## yungintl

how can you buy the proprietary connection seperately from somewhere?


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yungintl* /forum/post/13655688
> 
> 
> how can you buy the proprietary connection seperately from somewhere?



I dont think you can. But you can use the standard speaker wire with any new speakers. Or, if you have a long run and want to increase speaker wire cable, you can cut the wire close to the proprietary connector (leave a few inches in case you make an error in stripping the wire) and then splice the new speaker wire to the proprietary connector.


----------



## Cholclate

so what's the difference between the SS2000 and the upcoming SS2300? Should I get SS200 or wait for the SS2300?


----------



## GizmoDVD

At the bottom of the SS2000, by the volume knob are various words that are hard to read. Do these light up in any way? Seems stupid to put them there when you can barley read them.


----------



## randymarsh

I was wondering if it matters whether or not I put the HDMI from my PS3 into the second slot (labeled DVD) in the HT-SS2000 or the 3rd slot (labeled video 2/BD)....I would think that it doesn't matter but thought I'd ask anyway.


I have my HT-SS2000 going out to my Panasonic plasma (TH-42PZ77U) with my SA 8300 HD DVR Box and PS3 going into the HT-SS2000.


I must say that for what I paid for it, the HT-SS2000 is a pretty damn good HTIB. I'd recommend it to anyone that wants to spend around $300, get some very good 5.1 surround sound and take advantage of the new HD audio formats (as long as your player can decode them).


----------



## carthut

Hi guys got this unit last week for some reason when i use my PS3 with it it won't let me change to 2 ch afd movie or music it always tells me "Not Used" I'm using HDMI cables but on my xbox 360 you can change it. I tried resetting the unit and my PS3 it's still the same


----------



## Sheky31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carthut* /forum/post/13706582
> 
> 
> Hi guys got this unit last week for some reason when i use my PS3 with it it won't let me change to 2 ch afd movie or music it always tells me "Not Used" I'm using HDMI cables but on my xbox 360 you can change it. I tried resetting the unit and my PS3 it's still the same



I ran into that problem too. The only way for me to change those settings is to go into audio setup on the PS3, and pick manual and manually uncheck all the 5.1 settings and only leave 2.1 checked off.


Basically, if you want to listen to 5.1 PCM from the blueray, go in and check off 5.1 otherwise leave it off? I don't have mine hooked up right now so I can't test it to see if there's any way around this. :/


----------



## conneryjohnson

I'm wondering if this system has a quarter inch headphone jack on it?


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *conneryjohnson* /forum/post/13738415
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if this system has a quarter inch headphone jack on it?



No. And it sucks. I faked it by running R/L analog outs from my devices (blu ray player and comcast box) into a cheap a/v switch and then to my wireless headphones. Works great but it is a pain


----------



## zillion22

Hello did anyone got rid of the hiss in the ss2000???

Ive been trying to adjust the settings but nothing

And nobody seems to have gotten rid of this hiss


Help!!!


----------



## jackbeer

I just got this in the mail from amazon and I need some help. I have no surround sound when playing my xbox or when watching tv. I get sound when playing the ps3. I have the ps3 hooked with hdmi to the reciever and the reciever hooked up with hdmi to the tv. I read the manual a thousand times, I dont know what to do.


----------



## joel77

Do you have your satellite/HD antenna/cable box/xbox going first through the SS2000 and then to the TV?


If you're using your TV's HDMI out to the SS2000, check your TV settings, though I'd go source>SS2000>TV if at all possible.


----------



## joel77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zillion22* /forum/post/13751443
> 
> 
> Hello did anyone got rid of the hiss in the ss2000???
> 
> Ive been trying to adjust the settings but nothing
> 
> And nobody seems to have gotten rid of this hiss
> 
> 
> Help!!!



Turn off the auto calibration and/or hold the power button to do a settings reset.


----------



## jackbeer

I have my xbox hooked up to my tv, does this matter.


----------



## zillion22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joel77* /forum/post/13761391
> 
> 
> Turn off the auto calibration and/or hold the power button to do a settings reset.



Oh my GOD!!!!


Sounds great!!!


Man was I worried...


Thanks Joel


----------



## zzzpt

Well since this weekend i had more time, went back to test my SF2000.

I gave another chance to Auto Calibration...

BUT very bad sound every single time RHRRH, but found that i can disable auto calibration settings, in the *Auto Cal* menu *LOAD NO*.


After reading the manual, i found that after running auto calibration there a menu with the warnings, distances, and more stuff. The sound is horrible but no warning or error










Back to my old settings, with Auto Cal - LOAD OFF.

The strange thing is that even with the same distances and levels the sound is totally different with AutoCal ON and OFF. And with the Auto Cal ON the distances are in the x.*xx* format, but when OFF is only x.*x* format.


Another strange thing is the hight frequency noise when the amp is in standby and my Samsung LCD remote control is pressed


----------



## Ron HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zzzpt* /forum/post/13842961
> 
> 
> The strange thing is that even with the same distances and levels the sound is totally different with AutoCal ON and OFF.



One possible explanation for this is that the HT-SF2000 may do some kind of frequency-response equalization with AutoCal ON, but none when it's OFF. I found I actually preferred the sound of my HT-SS200 with AutoCal ON. I think the success of whatever AutoCal does depends a lot on your listening environment. You need to try both ways to see which you prefer.


----------



## thegeckoj

does anybody have a xbox 360 connect to this HTiB?

i have mine connected with HDMI but am not sure what settings i should be using. currently i have pressed the "A.F.D." button on the remote till Dolby Pro Logic II MV is selected but this does not sound that great no where near as good as my PS3 that is connected. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## thegeckoj

does anybody have a xbox 360 connect to this HTiB?

i have mine connected with HDMI but am not sure what settings i should be using. currently i have pressed the "A.F.D." button on the remote till Dolby Pro Logic II MV is selected but this does not sound that great no where near as good as my PS3 that is connected. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## swarm87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thegeckoj* /forum/post/13944943
> 
> 
> does anybody have a xbox 360 connect to this HTiB?
> 
> i have mine connected with HDMI but am not sure what settings i should be using. currently i have pressed the "A.F.D." button on the remote till Dolby Pro Logic II MV is selected but this does not sound that great no where near as good as my PS3 that is connected. any help would be appreciated.



the x box 360 will never sound as good as the ps3 because the ps3 has a higher hdmi(1.3 i think) and can decode advanced audio and auto detect your set up and adjust its decoding accordingly the 360 does not(it doesnt even bitstream). in other words the ps3 puts out audio at a higher bitrate than the 360 so the only thing that sounds good on the 360 is games(but when i play halo i have to turn the volume up to at least 15 to hear all the speakers where as the ps3 is "mom yelling to turn it down" loud at 10).


----------



## AceAlpha

I am thinking of purcasing either Sony's HT-SF2000 or the Samsung HT-AS720


Which one is reommended, not looking at the price. Just want the best one.


----------



## ibnuwalid

Someone pls advise me on which A/V Receiver model best for me an average user. Of course I'm looking for best output and less probs set with a not so expensive price. Heard about Sony SF2300 Receiver, is it good enough? What about a Yamaha? which model of Yamaha doing that class? or is that SF2300 is best?


----------



## mindz

Hi HT SF 1200/ 2000 owners,


Justed wanted too share some information with you guys since i had so much help from this thread.


Ive got the HT SF 1200 now for about a month and tweaked and tried everything i possibly could with this system and now came to (for me) the ultimate sound. Im very very pleased with the sound it produces for the amount of money i paid for it (399 euro). Its a magnificent HTIB.


Maybe for future owners its a helpful guide of configuring your system.


The steps:

Firstly i resetted the system to factory settings (holding power button 5 seconds). After this the first thing i did was MANUALLY set the distances from listening position to all speakers. I found the auto cal function indeed did a good job, but its better (for me) when i manually put the distances in. It sounds more genuine this way, without the auto equalisation the auto cal performs. This 'equalisation' or whatever the system does sometimes makes the auto cal 'miss'. It makes it too bassy, to hollow or just plain bad sound. Sometimes it gets it just right, but still without auto cal its best (for me). The auto cal does get the distances spot on, so you can use that as a parameter for the distances.

I put the surround placement as BEHD/LOW.

After this i fiddled with the 1-LEVEL menu item. Got the levels of the seperate speakers:

CNT LVL: from 0 to +6 (makes the voices real nice and hearable)

SL LVL: from -2 to +5 (this produces the surround sound)

SR LVL: from -2 to +5 (this produces the surround sound, the reason we got this system right?)

SW LVL: 0 to +5 (creates rumble in action scenes, like the movies).


2-TONE:

BASS LVL: from 0 to +5

TREBLE LVL: from 0 to -5

this makes the highs and lows more genuine.


the other settings are pretty straight forward.


The auto cal doesnt work well for people with strange floors, alot of noise around them or other factors. The factory settings get the sound right, no matter in what area you are.


Hope i help people with this. If anyone experiences other settings are good please let us know.


----------



## GizmoDVD

mindz

I'll try those with my 2000 when I get home. Thanks


----------



## RGFrog

Thanks, Minds...


Quick q.: Did you do this with your equipment (dvd, bluray, etc.) turned off?


I try to set the surround levels when watching truehd from my ps3 and the surrounds are dimmed and nonadjustable...


Just hooked up the system last night and haven't really read much of the manual, so i'll keep looking there...


Otherwise, a decent system.


As an aside, it looks like the wire is held into the proprietary connector via a push pin.


I'm going to take a closer look as I'm still not sure that I'll keep the included speakers and/or wires. If I can find the right push pin then I'll just remove and replace the wires with better...


----------



## cap10john

Looking for some assistance from FORUM members. Have just received my HT-SS2000 and am about to start hooking it up. Presently have my FiOS DVR and PS3 hooked to HDMI 1 and HDMI 2 on my Sony 46" Bravia.


Would appreciate specific suggestions for connecting the components mentioned and/or getting the most out of this setup.


Thanks in Advance.


----------



## swarm87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap10john* /forum/post/14275123
> 
> 
> Looking for some assistance from FORUM members. Have just received my HT-SS2000 and am about to start hooking it up. Presently have my FiOS DVR and PS3 hooked to HDMI 1 and HDMI 2 on my Sony 46" Bravia.
> 
> 
> Would appreciate specific suggestions for connecting the components mentioned and/or getting the most out of this setup.
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance.



ok, put the dvr to the sat input and the ps3 to the video 2/bluray input. then use hdmi-1 on your tv. i have my cox dvr set to pcm for audio and 720p(i think it looks smoother than 1080i) preserve 480p for video as the scaler on my tv is better than the box(as almost 90% of tv shows are still transmitted in 480i) dont worry when i go to an hd channel the box sutomatically switched to 720p, but you should look at both and see what looks better on your set.


----------



## Rollett

Hi i just picked up a HT SS 2300 So i guess its the new one.. I was interested in this because of its Multi HDMI imputs something that alot of 600+ $ systems did not have!


Some questions once i run say my PS3's HDMI Cable to my receiver then to the TV is it normal to lose the sound to the TV and just pick it up in the Receiver ?


Secondly, Would there be any Signal loss,Quality Deg in the picture after running the HDMI from the PS3/360 though it and then to the TV ?


----------



## swarm87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rollett* /forum/post/14509851
> 
> 
> Hi i just picked up a HT SS 2300 So i guess its the new one.. I was interested in this because of its Multi HDMI imputs something that alot of 600+ $ systems did not have!
> 
> 
> Some questions once i run say my PS3's HDMI Cable to my receiver then to the TV is it normal to lose the sound to the TV and just pick it up in the Receiver ?
> 
> 
> Secondly, Would there be any Signal loss,Quality Deg in the picture after running the HDMI from the PS3/360 though it and then to the TV ?



it is normal to lose sound to the tv as the hdmi out is a video only connection(i'm assuming that the recievers are the same/similar str ks2000) the sound is not passed to the tv.

as for signal loss i run everything at 720p and dont notice any loss.

but you should search for the owners thread for the 2300 as i'm not sure what the defferencees between the two are other than better looking speakers.


----------



## tamahome02000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rollett* /forum/post/14509851
> 
> 
> Hi i just picked up a HT SS 2300 So i guess its the new one.. I was interested in this because of its Multi HDMI imputs something that alot of 600+ $ systems did not have!
> 
> 
> Some questions once i run say my PS3's HDMI Cable to my receiver then to the TV is it normal to lose the sound to the TV and just pick it up in the Receiver ?
> 
> 
> Secondly, Would there be any Signal loss,Quality Deg in the picture after running the HDMI from the PS3/360 though it and then to the TV ?



The tv probably supports hdmi-cec, so no sound will come from the tv, but you can use the tv remote to control the receiver. Disable that on the tv if you don't want it.


HDMI is digital, so unless you're seeing major pixelation like with a weak digital over the air tv channel, the picture and sound quality should be the same. Btw, this receiver supports audio over hdmi.


----------



## swarm87

i was wondering if i upgrade the front l/r and center to the: SS-CR3000
http://www.amazon.com/Sony-SS-CR3000...=ATVPDKIKX0DER 

and the rears to the SS-B1000 ( http://www.amazon.com/Sony-SS-B1000-...=ATVPDKIKX0DER )

will i get better/louder at lower volume sound than the factore speakers that came with this


----------



## Ron HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rollett* /forum/post/14509851
> 
> 
> Some questions once i run say my PS3's HDMI Cable to my receiver then to the TV is it normal to lose the sound to the TV and just pick it up in the Receiver ?



I believe there's a setting that will allow the sound to pass through to the TV. At least the SS2000 has this. Check the manual for VIDEO menu HDMI AUDIO setting. It's normally set to AMP. You can set it to TV+AMP.


----------



## Rollett

Found the Amp-TV setting.. now i just need to get this thing all configured... This is my first HTiB i was on a budget and i got it for 349... It was the best price vrs function i could find.


----------



## swarm87

if i decreace the front speaker distance from the listening position will they get louder?


----------



## callahar

Are there any significant differences between the HTSS2000 and the HTSS2300?


----------



## Raymond Leggs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickC1026* /forum/post/11559646
> 
> 
> 10% THD is pretty bad though.



Most modern receivers have that high of THD, so you will have to live with it.


----------



## cy011

I unfortunately went the PC route for the Blu-Ray player. I would like a good/cheap surround sound system to complement it. I am using powerdvd for blu-ray playback. Does anyone have experience setting this up? I know, atleast until the new version of powerdvd, it does not currently support TrueHD. Does anyone know which soundcard I would need and what kind of surround sound options I would have from blu-ray on a PC?


Thanks.


----------



## cgpublic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swarm87* /forum/post/14510869
> 
> 
> i was wondering if i upgrade the front l/r and center to the: SS-CR3000 and the rears to the SS-B1000 will i get better/louder at lower volume sound than the factore speakers that came with this



Here are the inputs for my Sony HT-SS 2000 home theater system which is output to a Sony Bravia KDL-40V3000 (1080p).


Blue Ray via HDMI: Sony BDP-300 (PCM output, compression off & FW 4.20 w/True HD decoding).

DVD via HDMI: Sony N575 (offers superior upscaling in comparison to the 300).

FIOS via HDMI: Motorola QIP 6416-2

Game via Optical (Toslink): XBOX 360


I upgraded my center to the SS-CN5000 ($70 at B&H), and Front L/R to the SS-B1000 ($40 also at B&H). The result is a much fuller, deeper sound combined with superior clarity of dialogue.


Here are the settings for my home theater room (approximately 10 x 12) with manual calibration (auto is a total loss IMHO):


Center: +3

Front L/R: 0

Surround L/R: +2

Sub: +3


Bass: +3

Treble: -3


DRange: Off


Good luck! It's a great system once you have invested the time to ensure all variables are optimized for your room/gear.


----------



## mikeewing

If my SONY BDPS1 Blu-ray player is outputting Dolby TrueHD, does the disply show PCM 48MhZ? I thought maybe it would actually display "TrueHD" 3.2/1, but it is not.


----------



## cgpublic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeewing* /forum/post/14803612
> 
> 
> If my SONY BDPS1 Blu-ray player is outputting Dolby TrueHD, does the disply show PCM 48MhZ? I thought maybe it would actually display "TrueHD" 3.2/1, but it is not.



The S300 decodes TrueHD and outputs PCM to the receiver via HDMI, so PCM is displayed on the SS 2000.


----------



## mikeewing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgpublic* /forum/post/14807033
> 
> 
> The S300 decodes TrueHD and outputs PCM to the receiver via HDMI, so PCM is displayed on the SS 2000.



Thanks, CG.


----------



## swarm87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgpublic* /forum/post/14736555
> 
> 
> Here are the inputs for my Sony HT-SS 2000 home theater system which is output to a Sony Bravia KDL-40V3000 (1080p).
> 
> 
> Blue Ray via HDMI: Sony BDP-300 (PCM output, compression off & FW 4.20 w/True HD decoding).
> 
> DVD via HDMI: Sony N575 (offers superior upscaling in comparison to the 300).
> 
> FIOS via HDMI: Motorola QIP 6416-2
> 
> Game via Optical (Toslink): XBOX 360
> 
> 
> I upgraded my center to the SS-CN5000 ($70 at B&H), and Front L/R to the SS-B1000 ($40 also at B&H). The result is a much fuller, deeper sound combined with superior clarity of dialogue.
> 
> 
> Here are the settings for my home theater room (approximately 10 x 12) with manual calibration (auto is a total loss IMHO):
> 
> 
> Center: +3
> 
> Front L/R: 0
> 
> Surround L/R: +2
> 
> Sub: +3
> 
> 
> Bass: +3
> 
> Treble: -3
> 
> 
> DRange: Off
> 
> 
> Good luck! It's a great system once you have invested the time to ensure all variables are optimized for your room/gear.



actually i think i'll give the 3000s an try for my front and backs as now i realize than buying another avr just to butstream is stupid(since my samsuck 1400 is a pita) i can get speakers and a panny 35 or 55 for the same price as the other upgrade and some movies too


----------



## swarm87

anyone know why whenever i try to use the movie soundfields with a pcm signal from my bd player/ps3 it says "not used" but it lets my use them with my xbox and cablebox


----------



## Ayrios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mindz* /forum/post/14122884
> 
> 
> Hi HT SF 1200/ 2000 owners,
> 
> 
> Justed wanted too share some information with you guys since i had so much help from this thread.
> 
> 
> Ive got the HT SF 1200 now for about a month and tweaked and tried everything i possibly could with this system and now came to (for me) the ultimate sound. Im very very pleased with the sound it produces for the amount of money i paid for it (399 euro). Its a magnificent HTIB.
> 
> 
> Maybe for future owners its a helpful guide of configuring your system.
> 
> 
> The steps:
> 
> Firstly i resetted the system to factory settings (holding power button 5 seconds). After this the first thing i did was MANUALLY set the distances from listening position to all speakers. I found the auto cal function indeed did a good job, but its better (for me) when i manually put the distances in. It sounds more genuine this way, without the auto equalisation the auto cal performs. This 'equalisation' or whatever the system does sometimes makes the auto cal 'miss'. It makes it too bassy, to hollow or just plain bad sound. Sometimes it gets it just right, but still without auto cal its best (for me). The auto cal does get the distances spot on, so you can use that as a parameter for the distances.
> 
> I put the surround placement as BEHD/LOW.
> 
> After this i fiddled with the 1-LEVEL menu item. Got the levels of the seperate speakers:
> 
> CNT LVL: from 0 to +6 (makes the voices real nice and hearable)
> 
> SL LVL: from -2 to +5 (this produces the surround sound)
> 
> SR LVL: from -2 to +5 (this produces the surround sound, the reason we got this system right?)
> 
> SW LVL: 0 to +5 (creates rumble in action scenes, like the movies).
> 
> 
> 2-TONE:
> 
> BASS LVL: from 0 to +5
> 
> TREBLE LVL: from 0 to -5
> 
> this makes the highs and lows more genuine.
> 
> 
> the other settings are pretty straight forward.
> 
> 
> The auto cal doesnt work well for people with strange floors, alot of noise around them or other factors. The factory settings get the sound right, no matter in what area you are.
> 
> 
> Hope i help people with this. If anyone experiences other settings are good please let us know.



I am just wondering, how do you put inches in the distance? All I can get is feet, and can't seem to add the inches in.


Also, when I play a movie on DVD with A.F.D. AUTO on, it only play the movie in left and right speakers, and the sub-woofer. Is that normal? If i set the A.F.D to PLII MV, all 5.1 speakers work, but whenever someone talk, the background music decrease in volume significantly (which get quite annoying). Which mode should I use?


Thanks.


----------



## zzzpt

Check in the dvd player what type of audio is coming out (DD5.1, DTS,...)


Then check the Sony OSD, on the right of the speakers icon, if it says (DDigital, prologic or dts). Their displayed vertically.


Trust those icon, and not the big text message, when changing the effects (AFD, PLII, CINE....).

Because the AV may receive, for example DTS, and you can change the effects to PLII-MV, BUT it still's playing in DTS.


----------



## DigitalDummy

i seen this system at sonystyle.com for 299.99 shipped. i was wondering if this would be a good match for a playstation3 ? i got the TV last christmas and now i wanna hook-up a surround and a PS3 this christmas. i have never had a surround system or a game system ever and im preety lost to all this digital stuff.. guess im just to old....thanks.


----------



## cgpublic

I'm very happy with the SS2000, however it required investing another $100 on top of the $350 I paid to upgrade the center channel speaker and front surrounds, avoiding the auto cal and tweaking the settings through trial and error. That said, I wanted 3 HDMI inputs (Blue-Ray, DVD and FIOS and an optical input (XBox), so the unit was the lowest cost of entry for my needs in a slim, good-looking package. More than enough power for a small room, it's head and shoulders above TV-only speakers or older systems, all without breaking the bank.


----------



## Philokwoof

Works great w/ my PS3. Got it on Ebay for $70 - missing the center channel speaker. Got a BA center channel on Ebay from techyard junk for $1.00. Sounds awesome.


----------



## apex82

I am having an issue with my HT SF 2300 and my HD PVR( Motorola DCT64616 III) I have my PVR going through the sony receiver with HDMI. I have the PVR set to display 1080i which my LG 52LG70 supports. However, about an hour or so later the 2300 receiver will do something to my pvr that shuts off the tv and then resets my pvr to display only 720p. I then change the pvr back to 1080i through the service menu only to have it reset back to 720p later. When going straight from the HD pvr to the tv it runs 1080i with no problems, so it is something to do with the receiver. Anyone have any suggestions or experienced this?


----------



## apex82

If anyone was having the same HDMI handshake issues with their PVR as me, causing it to automatically reduce down to 720p from 1080i, I found a solution. If I set to HDMI control to off, turn the tv and receiver on and immediately set to Blu ray or other input that is not the PVR on the receiver. Once everything is loaded up(about 10 sec) I then switch the receiver to SAT or whatever your PVR/TV input is on the receiver it should load the picture up with 1080i and not reset it down to 720p. I programmed my harmony to do the whole sequence and it works flawlessy... I can finally enjoy the full resolution without having to get up every hour to reset the box back to 1080i!


----------



## apex82

Just wondering what sound modes everyone uses for watching downloaded "trailers" on their ps3? I cant seem to hear much difference between the AFD movie mode and the actual movie mode setting. What CSTEX do you guys use? As well as with Blu Ray, I cant seem to pick between bitstream and pcm, they sound almost identical...


----------



## GizmoDVD

Anyway to get the Blu-ray S550 remote to 'sync' up with the SS2000? I'd like to use the remote to control the volume etc...seems like I should be able to, right?


----------

